# Type 075 Landing Helicopter Dock (LHD) News & Discussions



## aliaselin

> 2016年5月6日，南京国际船舶设备配件有限公司顺利交付首批4台套某机型军用气阀产品。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 近一年多来，南京国际无论工艺制定、过程控制还是成品检验，均从细节着手，严控产品质量。军方对气阀产品质量及专业检验报告给予充分肯定。经军方现场检验，首批产品合格率达100%，彰显了南京国际作为专业化气阀制造商的研制能力，也为今后扩大军品配套增强了信心。
> 
> 据悉，南京国际后续还有两批次8台套气阀产品交付军方。


http://www.cnshipnet.com/news/12/59682.html
According to the news, 3 Type 075 LHD Will be built for the first batch

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beidou2020

Awesome!

Build:
8 x Type 003 Supercarriers
12 x Type 075 LHD
12 x Type 071 LPD

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## cirr

Components for the 1st 4 of 12 Pielstick 16PC2.6Bs, engines made by Hudong Heavy Machinery Co., Ltd that will power PLAN's 3 Type 075 LHDs, have been delivered.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## abbasniazi

English please...

Instead of piecemeal info...would u guys be kind enough to post a detailed article in ENGLISH please???

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

abbasniazi said:


> English please...
> 
> Instead of piecemeal info...would u guys be kind enough to post a detailed article in ENGLISH please???



Agree, we should post at least a comprehensive translated information for other to understand and not just a copy and paste for Chinese forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

There is a high probability that steel-cutting will begin for PLAN's first Type 075 LHD before the year end now that final technical design of the class has been submitted for review and approval.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beidou2020

cirr said:


> There is a high probability that steel-cutting will begin for PLAN's first Type 075 LHD before the year end now that final technical design of the class has been submitted for review and approval.



I'm sure more military programs will be accelerated due to the SCS crisis.

Taiwan crisis in the 1990's led to a military modernisation in China. Hopefully the SCS crisis will lead to a MASSIVE full scale military build up in China.

China should spend around $500 billion (5% of GDP) in annual military expenditure.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

Bearing a close resemblance to






?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## terranMarine



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

It needs to be much bigger than Mistral class..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hellfire

@Beidou2020 you have the financial muscle. But I believe you are well ahead on your perspective plan for overall modernisation of the PLA. Anyways great beauties! Congrats

@Kiss_of_the_Dragon Thanks. I understand that such a move will invite troll fest too, but people like I will really enjoy what you post if it could be translated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aliaselin

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Agree, we should post at least a comprehensive translated information for other to understand and not just a copy and paste for Chinese forum.


Translating eight-part essay is hard and boring


----------



## 星海军事

aliaselin said:


> http://www.cnshipnet.com/news/12/59682.html
> According to the news, 3 Type 075 LHD Will be built for the first batch


How would you know that these diesel engines are for LHDs?


----------



## dy1022

cirr said:


> Bearing a close resemblance to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?






No No No, outdated, look at mine !

@english_man

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## zheng2

for sell.


----------



## Deino

Spotted at the Wuhan test site:
Hmmm




IMO not CV-18/Type 002-related. Looks more like a large LHD, but with an angled deck ??!!


----------



## 星海军事

Deino said:


> Spotted at the Wuhan test site:
> Hmmm
> 
> 
> 
> IMO not CV-18/Type 002-related. Looks more like a large LHD, but with an angled deck ??!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 332149


It's CV-16 related

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

星海军事 said:


> It's CV-16 related




Really ??? But why another test-stand if the original CV-16 facility is now under conversion again.

Anyway thanks.
Deino


----------



## Brainsucker

Deino said:


> Spotted at the Wuhan test site:
> Hmmm
> 
> 
> 
> IMO not CV-18/Type 002-related. Looks more like a large LHD, but with an angled deck ??!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 332149



Deino, is it the same Wuhan Mockup that we have witness in the Type 002 carrier thread? Or is it a different one?




Deino said:


> Latest update of the Type 002's mock up at Wuhan
> 
> View attachment 331731
> View attachment 331732


The supposely type 002 mock up at Wuhan that you posted


----------



## Deino

Brainsucker said:


> Deino, is it the same Wuhan Mockup that we have witness in the Type 002 carrier thread? Or is it a different one?
> 
> 
> 
> The supposely type 002 mock up at Wuhan that you posted




It is a different one ? ... but why ??? ... and even more where ??

To admit I don't even know the exact position of this mock-up ... the Liaoning is/was here:

30°25'23"N 114°15'37"E
https://www.google.de/maps/place/30...!3m4!1s0x0:0x0!8m2!3d30.4230556!4d114.2602778 

Deino


----------



## aliaselin

Deino said:


> It is a different one ? ... but why ??? ... and even more where ??
> 
> To admit I don't even know the exact position of this mock-up ... the Liaoning is/was here:
> 
> 30°25'23"N 114°15'37"E
> https://www.google.de/maps/place/30...!3m4!1s0x0:0x0!8m2!3d30.4230556!4d114.2602778
> 
> Deino


Near Mulan lake


----------



## lcloo

Deino said:


> Spotted at the Wuhan test site:
> Hmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO not CV-18/Type 002-related. Looks more like a large LHD, but with an angled deck ??!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 332149


Using shadow as reference, the flight deck is flat on the ground, i.e. it is just concrete ground pavement rather than a deck built on top of multi storey high structure. Could be the prelude to the old CV-16 mockup.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

Deino said:


> Spotted at the Wuhan test site:
> Hmmm
> 
> 
> 
> IMO not CV-18/Type 002-related. Looks more like a large LHD, but with an angled deck ??!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 332149




Via Sczepanski at the CDF:



Sczepanski said:


> It's a hotel or recreation center at Wuhan Lake, as I know
> CO-ORDINATES:
> 31°06'59.2"N 114°27'51.8"E


----------



## Deino

Found this at the SDF and Blitzo who's one of the most respected members there is quoting Pop3 again:



> Apparently this could be the fist 075 LHD, said by pop3 (big shrimp):
> 
> Looks like it could be stern well deck. Wait and see as always, but if someone like pop3 is saying it and if there's nothing to rule out the possibility of it being 075 then it's worth taking seriously.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aliaselin

Deino said:


> Found this at the SDF and Blitzo who's one of the most respected members there is quoting Pop3 again:
> 
> 
> View attachment 336360


No.It is not


----------



## Deino

But what is it then? ... and why does POP3 think it is?


----------



## grey boy 2

Type 075 LHD will start construction within this year

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 帅的一匹

Said it will be 40000 tons replacement? Is it true? Very regret that our country don't have VTOL like F35.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

Z-10 navy version may looks like this on our future LHD

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## 帅的一匹

Pla has to seriously address the paint job, it look so ugly.


----------



## english_man

Which shipyard will be building the 075? ..........Dalian, JN, HD, HP or some other?


----------



## aliaselin

english_man said:


> Which shipyard will be building the 075? ..........Dalian, JN, HD, HP or some other?


HDZH

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Salty_Waters

Deino said:


> Spotted at the Wuhan test site:
> Hmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO not CV-18/Type 002-related. Looks more like a large LHD, but with an angled deck ??!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 332149



Hello Deino, and all the others around.

That's my first post in that forum. Nevertheless, I'am following quite a while what's going on here and I wan't to share some of my thoughts and ideas.

So far for introduction (more will follow in members area).

The site, you and the others wondering around has a quite simple reason. That site can be found easily at mulan lake appr. 40km northeast of Wuhan City.

It is not a Mockup for Type 001A, 002, 003 or the LHD type 075.
It is not some kind of Hotel/Casino or any leasure facility.

That site belongs to the PLAN. It is a training facility for aircraft carrier ground personel, with the special purpose of fire fighting training.

The bridge/Island is build as solid concrete structure, not like the Mockup in Wuhan, that is steel made. It's purpose is to have in house/under deck fire simulation opportunity.

That rectangular areas on the angled flight deck are burning test / fire fighting areas to fight large areas of burning jet fuel. To make it a bit tougher, at the end of the angled flight deck, is a building with three tunnels, it is a wind machine, to simulate fire fighting situation in an headwind situation. Look closer, there are burning marks, that indicate the fire was blown in stern direction.

On the starboard side just in front of the island is a ramp, to get rolling equipment or other mockups easily on and of the training deck.

Would be interesting, if someone can figure out the name of the facility. Maybe some chinese speaking guy can harvest the internet for a fire fighting training facility at Mulan Lake.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

Hmm ... ??!!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/846005814900867076

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lcloo

Actually he is an admiral of PLAN（海军中将）, and the news described HDZH as the place for building frigates and Landing Ships (i.e. Amphibious warfare ships).

And the visit concerns some "new equipment" which indicate new type of ship of large displacement. Thus the speculation of 075 LHD which is highly probable.

And it is a rare occsassion for an admiral to visit a shipyard unless something big is happening.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## lcloo

A credible insider (Miao Miao) posted today the following

这个问题最近太多人微信我了，统一回复下：

1，关于最近海提督去视察，不用说，就是小平顶，其他不值得去，没事也不会来。上任提督来广船是开大奶妈。054B首条应该在HP，据说也差不多了。
Definitely it is a little flat top (i.e. helicopter carrier), or else it is not worth (the time) for the navy chief to visit the shipyard.

2，有关开工时间，这个在国内的那个啥，以某级别老大去的开工时间为准，所以很明确，已经“法定”开工，就是提督去的时间。
In China, official commencement of work is defined by date of ceremony, i.e. date of visit by Navy Chief.

3，有关切钢板，和当年01A什么一类的一样，早就下料切了，就在2016-2017跨年期间，具体时间不知道，至少搞了4个多月。Steel cutting has began at least 4 months ago

4，有关分段啥的，那个好料，切板啥的，既然都搞了几个月了。现在应该是在有分段的了，合拢就算了，还需要时间。
some Module blocks should have been fabricated by now, considered that steel cutting began several months ago, though the assembly of the module will take time.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

I don't like China to too much diversify to get different toys but concentrate the resource on key technologies to defeat enemy: I once read an article that Japan is willing to pay 10 to 15 time the moneys on key technology that allow their weapons to defeat Chinese counter-part such as F-15 against J-11..) with numerical inferiority but crush blow superiority: *they're counting to win the first round encounter and to crush China military moral and will to fight and give them the good start*. If China just want with "just good enough" military hardware then China will be in danger, China need to identify the key technology to win the war and not just "oh Japan has the Helico carrier, we should also make one."


----------



## BHarwana

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> I don't like China to too much diversify to get different toys but concentrate the resource on key technologies to defeat enemy: I once read an article that Japan is willing to pay 10 to 15 time the moneys on key technology that allow their weapons to defeat Chinese counter-part such as F-15 against J-11..) with numerical inferiority but crush blow superiority: *they're counting to win the first round encounter and to crush China military moral and will to fight and give them the good start*. If China just want with "just good enough" military hardware then China will be in danger, China need to identify the key technology to win the war and not just "oh Japan has the Helico carrier, we should also make one."


This toy is strategically necessary for SCS as helecopter is the best tool for Sub hunting and this tool id mainly aimed at India's french subs and fas troop deployment if helicopter carrier and Aircraft carrier work in coordination it is like a full fledged base with both air support and ground support. If UK had both of these tools in war with Argentina this all would have been a easy success for UK. China is modernizing military after extensive research of past war, it is a good move.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bloom 17

grey boy 2 said:


> Z-10 navy version may looks like this on our future LHD



the camo paint job is amazing


----------



## lcloo

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> I don't like China to too much diversify to get different toys but concentrate the resource on key technologies to defeat enemy: I once read an article that Japan is willing to pay 10 to 15 time the moneys on key technology that allow their weapons to defeat Chinese counter-part such as F-15 against J-11..) with numerical inferiority but crush blow superiority: *they're counting to win the first round encounter and to crush China military moral and will to fight and give them the good start*. If China just want with "just good enough" military hardware then China will be in danger, China need to identify the key technology to win the war and not just "oh Japan has the Helico carrier, we should also make one."


 Strangely you wrote this post.... LHA or LHP is essential to Mainland China's amphibious operations if Taiwan declares independence or during conflicts in South China Sea, it is also a very effective anti-submarine asset whereby it can deploy multiple sub-hunting helicopters against enemy subs threatening Chinese shippings. 

Really, I don't see that PLAN is building a helicopter carrier just because Japan has it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## waja2000

lcloo said:


> Actually he is an admiral of PLAN（海军中将）, and the news described HDZH as the place for building frigates and Landing Ships (i.e. Amphibious warfare ships).
> 
> And the visit concerns some "new equipment" which indicate new type of ship of large displacement. Thus the speculation of 075 LHD which is highly probable.
> 
> And it is a rare occsassion for an admiral to visit a shipyard unless something big is happening.



mostly is First steel cutting ceremony or laid down the keel of ship ....


----------



## 帅的一匹

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> I don't like China to too much diversify to get different toys but concentrate the resource on key technologies to defeat enemy: I once read an article that Japan is willing to pay 10 to 15 time the moneys on key technology that allow their weapons to defeat Chinese counter-part such as F-15 against J-11..) with numerical inferiority but crush blow superiority: *they're counting to win the first round encounter and to crush China military moral and will to fight and give them the good start*. If China just want with "just good enough" military hardware then China will be in danger, China need to identify the key technology to win the war and not just "oh Japan has the Helico carrier, we should also make one."


日本人不是个！这次再敢放肆，倾全国之力灭它。



Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> I don't like China to too much diversify to get different toys but concentrate the resource on key technologies to defeat enemy: I once read an article that Japan is willing to pay 10 to 15 time the moneys on key technology that allow their weapons to defeat Chinese counter-part such as F-15 against J-11..) with numerical inferiority but crush blow superiority: *they're counting to win the first round encounter and to crush China military moral and will to fight and give them the good start*. If China just want with "just good enough" military hardware then China will be in danger, China need to identify the key technology to win the war and not just "oh Japan has the Helico carrier, we should also make one."


日本人不是个！这次再敢放肆，倾全国之力灭它！我捐30万！

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

By the way a maybe stupid question from a non-naval guy: Can anyone explain the issue concerning that shipyard in Shanghai ?? There are reports the yard is HDZH but otherwise the Type 055 DDG are and Type 002 CV is expected to be build at JNCX !!!

I'm now confused since I thought only JNCX and Dalian are capable to build such huge military vessels ... or are HDZH and JNCX the same yard ??

Thanks in advance,
Deino


----------



## 帅的一匹

Deino said:


> By the way a maybe stupid question from a non-naval guy: Can anyone explain the issue concerning that shipyard in Shanghai ?? There are reports the yard is HDZH but otherwise the Type 055 DDG are and Type 002 CV is expected to be build at JNCX !!!
> 
> I'm now confused since I thought only JNCX and Dalian are capable to build such huge military vessels ... or are HDZH and JNCX the same yard ??
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Deino


HDZH and JNCX is two different shipyard. Type 071 LPD is built in HDZH, it's not surprise they build new Type 075 LHD. JNCX will be dedicated in building DDG and Carrier. HDZH also build type 054A and type 056 corvette. Said HuangPu is now producing the first type 054B, we will see it in the near future.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

wanglaokan said:


> HDZH and JNCX is two different shipyard. Type 071 LPD is built in HDZH, it's not surprise they build new Type 075 LHD. JNCX will be dedicated in building DDG and Carrier. HDZH also build type 054A and type 056 corvette. Said HuangPu is now producing the first type 054B, we will see it in the near future.




Thanks ... but where are both located in Shanghai ?


----------



## waja2000

Deino said:


> By the way a maybe stupid question from a non-naval guy: Can anyone explain the issue concerning that shipyard in Shanghai ?? There are reports the yard is HDZH but otherwise the Type 055 DDG are and Type 002 CV is expected to be build at JNCX !!!
> 
> I'm now confused since I thought only JNCX and Dalian are capable to build such huge military vessels ... or are HDZH and JNCX the same yard ??
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Deino



Shanghai HDZH shipyard is china traditional shipyard to construction large china Navy ship. like type 071 LPD， replenishment ship all construction by HDZH shipyard.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
7


----------



## samsara

Deino said:


> Thanks ... but where are both located in Shanghai ?


HDZH - Hudong-Zhonghua Shipyard in Shanghai - 沪东中华造船(集团)有限公司
The largest shipbuilding company in China; major production areas at the *east part of Shanghai, along both sides of Huangpu River*

JNCX - Jiangnan Changxing Shipyard in Shanghai - 江南造船有限责任公司
In 2009, the shipyard was moved to *Changxing Island*, _in the mouth of the Yangtze River to the north of urban Shanghai (a nearby small island under Shanghai Municipality); its former shipyard location was requisitioned for Shanghai Expo 2010 _

Two shipbuilding companies belong to the same parent company, China State Shipbuilding Corporation (CSSC), each having own shipyards, different locations in Shanghai.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Deino

Thank You all so much !


----------



## aliaselin

waja2000 said:


> Shanghai HDZH shipyard is china traditional shipyard to construction large china Navy ship. like type 071 LPD， replenishment ship all construction by HDZH shipyard.
> 
> View attachment 387196


HDZH does not build replenishment ship. GSI does

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Hats off to H.K. for anther fine report ...

http://www.eastpendulum.com/type-07...onstruction-de-son-premier-porte-helicopteres

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

Deino said:


> Hats off to H.K. for anther fine report ...
> 
> http://www.eastpendulum.com/type-07...onstruction-de-son-premier-porte-helicopteres


*Type 075: China launches the construction of its first helicopter carrier?*

*By Henri Kenhmann - East Pendulum, 28 March 2017*

China recently launched the construction of its maiden class of helicopter carrier: Type 075, a new class of the Chinese amphibious assault ship
The export version, a model of LHD (Landing Helicopter Dock) of 20,000 tonnes, is provided by China Shipbuilding Industry Corporation (CSIC) Group
The Type 075 is a project developed by another Chinese shipbuilder, the China State Shipbuilding Corporation (CSSC), has displacement almost twice as large as the LHD offered for export
It is thought that the Type 075 development project was officially launched in 2012
The published R & D documents show that the pre-studies have been carried out at least since 2008 by several research offices and research institutes, including the CSSC 708 Institute and the Chinese Naval Equipment Department
In July 2016, the technical proposal was submitted to the reviews of a committee comprised of industry, academic and naval experts
The first sheet cutting would have taken place at the Hudong-Zhonghua Shipyard in Shanghai at the end of 2016
It might be the reason why the new Commander in Chief of the PLA Navy visited this shipyard on Sunday, March 26, accompanied by the CEO and the main directors of the CSSC group
In its original configuration, the Chinese helicopter carrier had displacement of 48,000 tonnes and was capable of transporting up to 38 helicopters, that's close to the US Navy's Wasp class
But for unknown reasons - probably because of budget, propulsion, or changing operational requirements - the solution chosen is a 36,000-tonne vessel with a capacity of 28 helicopters
Note that the diesel engine 16PC2-6B of 9,000 kW will be part of the propulsion of the Type 075, according to an article published in June 2015, quoting the statement of the CEO of Hudong Heavy Machinery Co., Ltd, a CSSC subsidiary specializing in marine diesel engines. The same family of diesel engines is also used by the 40,000 tonne Type 901 tanker and the amphibious assault ship Type 071 of 20,000 tonnes
Details of the on-board equipment are missing at the moment, but the ship will be a priori equipped with two CIWS H / PJ-11 guns and two CIWS HQ-10 missiles for its self-protection
We should hopefully see the first modules of this Type 075 before the end of the year. Our sources told the first order consisted of three units, but the final number could vary depending on the geopolitical situation around China

*Read the FULL article at: http://www.eastpendulum.com/type-07...onstruction-de-son-premier-porte-helicopteres*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

lcloo said:


> Strangely you wrote this post.... LHA or LHP is essential to Mainland China's amphibious operations if Taiwan declares independence or during conflicts in South China Sea, it is also a very effective anti-submarine asset whereby it can deploy multiple sub-hunting helicopters against enemy subs threatening Chinese shippings.
> 
> Really, I don't see that PLAN is building a helicopter carrier just because Japan has it.



It's ok to build LHA or LHP as long as we have resource to build the best of the best and not just a good enough toy, we don't have the luxury as US to have build the best of every fighting machines such Aircraft, tank, sub... China need to be selective and concentrate the resource on key domain such as Air or Sea and make sure that we will win in this key domain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Deino said:


> By the way a maybe stupid question from a non-naval guy: Can anyone explain the issue concerning that shipyard in Shanghai ?? There are reports the yard is HDZH but otherwise the Type 055 DDG are and Type 002 CV is expected to be build at JNCX !!!
> 
> I'm now confused since I thought only JNCX and Dalian are capable to build such huge military vessels ... or are HDZH and JNCX the same yard ??
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Deino



CSSC is an industrial conglomerate with 56 subsidiaries or affiliates, among which 4 are listed. The company's main shipbuilding assets are as follows: 

Shanghai Shipyard Co., Ltd
Shanghai Waigaoqiao Shipbuilding Co., Ltd
Jiangnan Shipyard (Group) Co., Ltd
CSSC Jiangnan Heavy Industry Co., Ltd
CSSC Jiangnan Changxing Heavy Industry Co., Ltd
Hudong-Zhonghua Shipbuilding (Group) Co., Ltd

CSSC Guangzhou Longxue Shipbuilding Co., Ltd
CSSC Guangzhou Huangpu Shipbuilding Co., Ltd
Guangzhou Shipyard International Co., Ltd
Guangzhou Wenchong Shipyard Co. Ltd

CSSC Xijiang Shipbuilding Co., Ltd

Guijiang Shipbuilding Co., Ltd

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## waja2000

aliaselin said:


> HDZH does not build replenishment ship. GSI does



not all replenishment ship built by GSI, some built by HDZH too. 
In HDZH shipyard。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BHarwana

*China building navy’s biggest amphibious assault vessel, sources say*

Ships will strengthen navy as Beijing makes more assertive claims to disputed waters in South China Sea and increases sea patrols amid strained ties with Taiwan






China has started building a new generation of large amphibious assault vessels that will strengthen the navy as it plays a more dominant role in projecting the nation’s power overseas, military sources said.

The 075 Landing Helicopter Dock is now under construction by a Shanghai-based shipbuilding company, the sources said.

The amphibious vessel is far larger than similar ships previously constructed for the PLA Navy.

The 075 can serve as a form of aircraft carrier and military experts said it would give China’s navy the ability to launch various types of helicopters to attack naval vessels, enemy ground forces or submarines in the East or South China Sea.






The introduction of the vessel comes as China is placing increasing importance on its navy as it makes more assertive claims to much of the South China Sea.

The PLA has also increased the number of naval patrols near Taiwan, amid strained ties with the independence-leaning government of the island, which Beijing considers a breakaway province that has split from the rest of the nation.

China’s navy commander, Vice-Admiral Shen Jinlong, visited the Hudong Zhonghua Shipbuilding Company on Sunday, which specialises in building Landing Helicopter Docks, the company said on its website.

One source close to the navy said Shen’s inspection trip confirmed construction work was underway on the new class of vessel.

“Construction of the Type 075 ships will take two more years,” the source said. “The first vessel may be launched as early as 2019 and put into full service in 2020.”

As overseas ambitions expand, China plans 400 per cent increase to marine corps numbers, sources say

Beijing is also due to launch its first home-built aircraft carrier, the Type 001A, on April 23, according to Chinese media reports and military sources, as part of its strengthened naval forces.

April 23 marks the 68th anniversary of the founding of the People’s Liberation Army Navy and President Xi Jinping may attend the launch ceremony, one of the sources added.

Beijing-based naval expert Li Jie said: “This year is a big year for the navy as the supreme Central Military Commission has announced it’s going to expand. That’s why the launch time was set for the navy’s birthday.”

The _South China Morning Post_ reported earlier this month, citing military sources, that the navy planned to increase the size of its marine corps from about 20,000 to 100,000 personnel to help protect its increasing interests overseas.

The launch of the 001A carrier and the construction of the Type 075 amphibious assault vessel provide further evidence that marine corps troops and the navy will play an increasingly important part in PLA operations.

China to step up patrols to create ‘first class’ navy

The Macau-based military observer Antony Wong Dong said building the bigger Type 075 vessels, which are similar in size to the largest American Wasp-class amphibious ships, would help the navy match the US in the use of helicopters in its fleet.

“China has so many giant warships, including four Type 071 amphibious vessels and two aircraft carriers, but its vertical landing capability is still limited due to a lack of the largest helicopter dock vessels,” Wong said. “ The launch of Type 075 will let the navy become the world’s No 2 powerful navy after the US.”

The Type 075 is able to deploy and house up to 30 armed helicopters. Six helicopters will be able to take off from the flight deck at the same time.

The vessels will also be able to deploy landing craft and troops, plus house command and control operations.






Its developer is a subsidiary of the China State Shipbuilding Corporation which has produced at least four, smaller 20,000 tonne Type 071 amphibious transport docks.

The PLA navy dispatched one of the smaller amphibious ships to Fiery Cross Reef and other man-made islands in disputed areas of the South China Sea for the first time last year.

The construction of the new vessel is also likely to put more military pressure on Taiwan.

Its government says Beijing has increased the military “intimidation” of the island since President Tsai Ing-wen of the independence leaning Democratic Progressive Party won elections in January 2016.

Navy must take lead in national defence, retired PLA general says

The US Department of Defence said in a report to Congress last year that the PLA was building a strong amphibious assault force and that this posed a threat to Taiwan.

These included amphibious landing ships, armoured brigades and marine corps, the report said.

Another source said that after visit his visit to see the Type 075 under construction, Vice-Admiral Shen also inspected progress on the new Type 002 aircraft carrier.

The Type 002 will be China’s third carrier, which has been under construction at the Jiangnan Changxingdao shipyard in Shanghai since March 2015.

It is expected to be launched in about 2021.


http://www.scmp.com/news/china/dipl...lding-navys-biggest-amphibious-assault-vessel

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Cybernetics

BHarwana said:


> *China building navy’s biggest amphibious assault vessel, sources say*
> 
> Ships will strengthen navy as Beijing makes more assertive claims to disputed waters in South China Sea and increases sea patrols amid strained ties with Taiwan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China has started building a new generation of large amphibious assault vessels that will strengthen the navy as it plays a more dominant role in projecting the nation’s power overseas, military sources said.
> 
> The 075 Landing Helicopter Dock is now under construction by a Shanghai-based shipbuilding company, the sources said.
> 
> The amphibious vessel is far larger than similar ships previously constructed for the PLA Navy.
> 
> The 075 can serve as a form of aircraft carrier and military experts said it would give China’s navy the ability to launch various types of helicopters to attack naval vessels, enemy ground forces or submarines in the East or South China Sea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The introduction of the vessel comes as China is placing increasing importance on its navy as it makes more assertive claims to much of the South China Sea.
> 
> The PLA has also increased the number of naval patrols near Taiwan, amid strained ties with the independence-leaning government of the island, which Beijing considers a breakaway province that has split from the rest of the nation.
> 
> China’s navy commander, Vice-Admiral Shen Jinlong, visited the Hudong Zhonghua Shipbuilding Company on Sunday, which specialises in building Landing Helicopter Docks, the company said on its website.
> 
> One source close to the navy said Shen’s inspection trip confirmed construction work was underway on the new class of vessel.
> 
> “Construction of the Type 075 ships will take two more years,” the source said. “The first vessel may be launched as early as 2019 and put into full service in 2020.”
> 
> As overseas ambitions expand, China plans 400 per cent increase to marine corps numbers, sources say
> 
> Beijing is also due to launch its first home-built aircraft carrier, the Type 001A, on April 23, according to Chinese media reports and military sources, as part of its strengthened naval forces.
> 
> April 23 marks the 68th anniversary of the founding of the People’s Liberation Army Navy and President Xi Jinping may attend the launch ceremony, one of the sources added.
> 
> Beijing-based naval expert Li Jie said: “This year is a big year for the navy as the supreme Central Military Commission has announced it’s going to expand. That’s why the launch time was set for the navy’s birthday.”
> 
> The _South China Morning Post_ reported earlier this month, citing military sources, that the navy planned to increase the size of its marine corps from about 20,000 to 100,000 personnel to help protect its increasing interests overseas.
> 
> The launch of the 001A carrier and the construction of the Type 075 amphibious assault vessel provide further evidence that marine corps troops and the navy will play an increasingly important part in PLA operations.
> 
> China to step up patrols to create ‘first class’ navy
> 
> The Macau-based military observer Antony Wong Dong said building the bigger Type 075 vessels, which are similar in size to the largest American Wasp-class amphibious ships, would help the navy match the US in the use of helicopters in its fleet.
> 
> “China has so many giant warships, including four Type 071 amphibious vessels and two aircraft carriers, but its vertical landing capability is still limited due to a lack of the largest helicopter dock vessels,” Wong said. “ The launch of Type 075 will let the navy become the world’s No 2 powerful navy after the US.”
> 
> The Type 075 is able to deploy and house up to 30 armed helicopters. Six helicopters will be able to take off from the flight deck at the same time.
> 
> The vessels will also be able to deploy landing craft and troops, plus house command and control operations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its developer is a subsidiary of the China State Shipbuilding Corporation which has produced at least four, smaller 20,000 tonne Type 071 amphibious transport docks.
> 
> The PLA navy dispatched one of the smaller amphibious ships to Fiery Cross Reef and other man-made islands in disputed areas of the South China Sea for the first time last year.
> 
> The construction of the new vessel is also likely to put more military pressure on Taiwan.
> 
> Its government says Beijing has increased the military “intimidation” of the island since President Tsai Ing-wen of the independence leaning Democratic Progressive Party won elections in January 2016.
> 
> Navy must take lead in national defence, retired PLA general says
> 
> The US Department of Defence said in a report to Congress last year that the PLA was building a strong amphibious assault force and that this posed a threat to Taiwan.
> 
> These included amphibious landing ships, armoured brigades and marine corps, the report said.
> 
> Another source said that after visit his visit to see the Type 075 under construction, Vice-Admiral Shen also inspected progress on the new Type 002 aircraft carrier.
> 
> The Type 002 will be China’s third carrier, which has been under construction at the Jiangnan Changxingdao shipyard in Shanghai since March 2015.
> 
> It is expected to be launched in about 2021.
> 
> 
> http://www.scmp.com/news/china/dipl...lding-navys-biggest-amphibious-assault-vessel



From the stats provided, this ship is going to be massive and near the top of the tonnage range of amphibious assault ships. It's dimensions and weight are nearly identical to the Wasp Class amphibious assault ship and slightly smaller than the America class amphibious assault ship (which i believe is currently the largest LHD). Now I'm curious as to what is going to power this ship. Using the Wasp Class as a comparable, the total power should be around 72,000 hp (50,000 MW), hold 1,900 marines (one marine expeditionary unit), and 17,000km range. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wasp-class_amphibious_assault_ship
http://www.military-today.com/navy/wasp_class.htm
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/America-class_amphibious_assault_ship
http://www.military-today.com/navy/america_class.htm
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marine_expeditionary_unit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Off-topic, provocative and useless posts are deleted. Let me remind you all softly that no one is allowed to violate the rule or come with personal attack, provoking etc posting against each other. We should have a heart while participating into discussion to listen and quote appropriately so in-case of disagreement, we can 
still agree to disagree with respect as being respectful. 

No further posts in violation of rules, is allowed that any post falling in violation will be dealt straightly without any reminder at all. In-case of any violating post, do report without quoting back or doing the same thing and move-on.

Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## grey boy 2

Some nice CG of "type 075"

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## RealNapster

grey boy 2 said:


> Some nice CG of "type 075"




What are the other specifications ? i mean' how much Marines it can carry (with full capacity of Helicopters). ? is there any hospital inside there ? How many boats, Hovercraft's ? Or it's only function is of "helicopter carrier" ?

Or we have to wait for such info ?

@beijingwalker , @Kiss_of_the_Dragon .. Sir !


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

RealNapster said:


> What are the other specifications ? i mean' how much Marines it can carry (with full capacity of Helicopters). ? is there any hospital inside there ? How many boats, Hovercraft's ? Or it's only function is of "helicopter carrier" ?
> 
> Or we have to wait for such info ?
> 
> @beijingwalker , @Kiss_of_the_Dragon .. Sir !



I have no clue, but I think Pakistan should get one of this to defend Gwadar port

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 星海军事

samsara said:


> Two shipbuilding companies belong to the same parent company, China State Shipbuilding Corporation (CSSC), each having own shipyards, different locations in Shanghai.


Not entirely correct.


----------



## ziaulislam

without an STOVL fighter,
their role will be different
china needs a STOVL fighter


----------



## 帅的一匹

ziaulislam said:


> without an STOVL fighter,
> their role will be different
> china needs a STOVL fighter


Under development. You hit the point!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ziaulislam

wanglaokan said:


> Under development. You hit the point!


care inform us as well, any rumors of such projects on Chinese forums..
i never came across any


----------



## RealNapster

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> I have no clue, but I think Pakistan should get one of this to defend Gwadar port



Gwadar is just a port. i don't think we would need this category ships just to secure a port.


----------



## Daniel808

RealNapster said:


> What are the other specifications ? i mean' how much Marines it can carry (with full capacity of Helicopters). ? is there any hospital inside there ? How many boats, Hovercraft's ? Or it's only function is of "helicopter carrier" ?
> 
> Or we have to wait for such info ?
> 
> @beijingwalker , @Kiss_of_the_Dragon .. Sir !



There is no official specifications until launching time.
But from Information we get, China's Type 075 LHD would be in the same class and size with Wasp LHD.

So, maybe you can use Wasp LHD specs as reference for Type 075 LHD
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wasp-class_amphibious_assault_ship










Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> I have no clue, but I think Pakistan should get one of this to defend Gwadar port



China Type 075 LHD is not Defensive weapon. It's for Offensive one.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## RealNapster

Daniel808 said:


> There is no official specifications until launching time.
> But from Information we get, China's Type 075 LHD would be in the same class and size with Wasp LHD.
> 
> So, maybe you can use Wasp LHD specs as reference for Type 075 LHD
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wasp-class_amphibious_assault_ship



Thank You.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

Some interesting information regarding 075 LHD and 054B FFG progress
Main points from (魔牛时评) (excuse my poor translation)
(1) 075 LHD program has been started 
(2) 054B FFG should be in HP, should be ready soon as well
(3) Warship grade steel already in place for months

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cnleio

China 1st 20,000-ton type075 LHD confirmed building in Hudong-Zhonghua Shipyard, 2019 to launch !








> 香港《南华早报》3月29日文章，原题：消息人士称，中国在建造海军最大的两栖攻击舰 消息人士称，中国已开始建造新一代的大型两栖攻击舰，它将进一步提升解放军海军的力量。
> 军方消息人士说，075型直升机船坞登陆舰目前正由上海一家造船公司建造。这种两栖攻击舰远大于先前为解放军海军建造的同类舰只。075型可充当航母，军事专家说它将使中国海军能起飞各种型号的直升机，对军舰、敌方地面部队、东海或南海的潜艇发起攻击。
> 引进该舰适逢北京愈加重视海军之际。沪东中华造船有限公司表示，中国海军司令员沈金龙周日造访该公司。接近海军的消息人士说，沈金龙的视察证实了新一代两栖攻击舰在建的消息。075型建成还需两年。首艘舰可能最早2019年下水，2020年全面服役。
> 据媒体报道和军方消息人士透露，中国首艘国产航母001A型拟于4月23日（解放军海军成立68周年）下水。这是中国增强海军力量计划的一部分。
> 《南华早报》本月较早前援引军方消息人士的话称，为协助保护中国日益增加的海外利益，解放军计划将海军陆战队规模从约2万扩员到10万。001A型航母和075型两栖攻击舰的建造进一步证明，海军陆战队和海军将在解放军作战中扮演日益重要的角色。
> 澳门军事观察家黄东说，建造075型两栖攻击舰将有助于中国海军舰队在使用直升机方面匹敌美国。075型大于之前的两栖攻击舰，大小与美国最大的“黄蜂”级两栖攻击舰相当，“中国有很多大型军舰，但由于缺少大型直升机船坞舰，垂直着陆能力仍欠缺。075型的下水将使中国海军成为仅次于美国海军的世界第二强海军。”▲（陈俊安译）

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## grey boy 2

cnleio said:


> China 1st 20,000-ton type075 LHD confirmed building in Hudong-Zhonghua Shipyard, 2019 to launch !
> 
> View attachment 388762


I thought its 40000 class one? no?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## waja2000

grey boy 2 said:


> I thought its 40000 class one? no?



the HK newspaper just simply report. no need bother it. 40000 tonne just possible full load. 35000-36000 tonne more possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 帅的一匹

We need Stovl

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

wanglaokan said:


> We need Stovl



What are the rumors going around? 

Also, I read somewhere in Chinese media some navy expert talking that China doesn't have a need for stovl, and that it would be a huge financially draining exercise. 

I kind of agree. 

Only US has made good stovl fighters, and it has had to spend a HUGE amount of money on it. Plus, US has had a tremendous experience in aviation. 

Comparatively China is a newcomer which is yet to produce a good jet engine, still has limited experience in designing planes. 

Please don't mind and be mad on me for these observations. 

I am awaiting your response as to what rumors are there this stovl fighter.


----------



## 帅的一匹

Bussard Ramjet said:


> What are the rumors going around?
> 
> Also, I read somewhere in Chinese media some navy expert talking that China doesn't have a need for stovl, and that it would be a huge financially draining exercise.
> 
> I kind of agree.
> 
> Only US has made good stovl fighters, and it has had to spend a HUGE amount of money on it. Plus, US has had a tremendous experience in aviation.
> 
> Comparatively China is a newcomer which is yet to produce a good jet engine, still has limited experience in designing planes.
> 
> Please don't mind and be mad on me for these observations.
> 
> I am awaiting your response as to what rumors are there this stovl fighter.


Yes, STOVl is under development. We are ambitious, we don't walk through our life.

What's the purpose of having LHD if you don't have a plan on STOVL?

Seems you forget Harrier?!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

wanglaokan said:


> Under development. You hit the point!




Any more information ??

From what I know - and I know it's quite limited - it sounded more like a propulsion-research program only than true development of an operational VSTOL-type.
Will it be again at CAC??

Deino

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 帅的一匹

Deino said:


> Any more information ??
> 
> From what I know - and I know it's quite limited - it sounded more like a propulsion-research program only than true development of an operational VSTOL-type.
> Will it be again at CAC??
> 
> Deino


Sichuan, 90% CAC.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

wanglaokan said:


> Sichuan, 90% CAC.




Any more info already available ? Projected engine (most likely WS-15-based ?), timeline until maiden flight ???

Ohhh it's so much interesting.

Deino


----------



## 帅的一匹

Deino said:


> Any more info already available ? Projected engine (most likely WS-15-based ?), timeline until maiden flight ???
> 
> Ohhh it's so much interesting.
> 
> Deino


Yak141, R79 engine. We have design documents of Yak141. Timeline: many years to go. Even WS15 is somehow related to R79, So as F135.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## clibra

Deino said:


> Thanks ... but where are both located in Shanghai ?



CSSC is a super giant heavy industry group that consist of huge shipyard companies like JNCX, HDZH, WaiGaoQiao, GSIC, ... etc.

While CSIC is similar size giant which include Dalian Heavy Industry, Bohai Shipyard, Wuhan Ship Building.... etc...etc.

someone made statistic that in China there are over 30 shipyards that theoretically capable of manufacturing 100000 tons class aircraft carrier.



grey boy 2 said:


> Some nice CG of "type 075"



ＯＭＧ...F35B？

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## samsara

*China expanding its amphibious force*

Andrew Tate, London - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly - 06 April 2017





Chinese online forums recently published images of the fifth Type 071 LPD being built for the PLAN
at the Hudong-Zhonghua Shipyard in Shanghai. Source: Via fyjs.cn

Images have recently emerged of *China's fifth Yuzhao-class (Type 071) Landing Platform Dock (LPD) being built* for the People's Liberation Army Navy (PLAN) at the Hudong-Zhonghua Shipyard in Shanghai.

Published in Chinese online forums, the photographs show that the vessel's hull appears to be largely complete and that substantial progress has been made on the forward superstructure, *which reinforces forecasts that the ship is likely to be launched later this year*.

*The Type 071 LPDs are 210 m long and displace around 20,000 tonnes.* Equipped with a flight deck and hangar, they can embark *four medium-lift helicopters* such as the Changhe Aircraft Industries Group Z-8. The well deck is assessed to be *capable of embarking up to four Yuyi-class (Type 726) Landing Craft Air Cushions (LCACs).*

The first Type 071 entered service *in late 2007* followed by two more in 2011 and 2012, respectively. These ships were all assigned to the *South Sea Fleet*, which is primarily responsible for operations in the *South China Sea*.

After a four-year pause, a fourth ship of the class entered service with the *East Sea Fleet in 2016*, which is believed to have the lead role in amphibious operations relating to Taiwan and is likely to receive the ship currently under construction.

The Hudong-Zhonghua Shipyard was visited by PLAN commander Vice Admiral Shen Jinlong on 28 March, leading to media speculation that the yard may have commenced work on the *Type 075 Landing Helicopter Dock amphibious assault ship*.

Satellite imagery from December 2016 of the Jiangnan Changxingdao Shipyard showed four Type 726 LCACs, believed to be newly constructed, and subsequent photographs of a PLAN amphibious landing exercise showed three of the craft not previously seen.

_To read the full article, Client Login_
(304 of 575 words)

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## grey boy 2

075 next?

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dungeness

075 started

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## jhungary

Dungeness said:


> 075 started



It Misspelled Izumo for Christ sake...


----------



## sinait

jhungary said:


> It Misspelled Izumo for Christ sake...


Some people are confused by a capital 'I' with 'l'. Its a common mistake, especially if they have bad eye sight and English is not their primary language.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

Type 075 will be unveil soon? (075两栖舰要爆光？呼之欲出许多年)

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/888431931855052800

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

Oedo Soldier showed pic of not a type 075 but an export version with +20,000 tonnes displacement. The type 075 is expected to be around 40,000 tonnes.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## grey boy 2

From 超大admin: construction of 2 type 075 LPD has already been started, will see pics of them soon
Disclaimer: I do not warrant the accuracy or completeness of the information, text, graphics, links or other items contained within these materials.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Daniel808

grey boy 2 said:


> From 超大admin: construction of 2 type 075 LPD has already been started, will see pics of them soon
> Disclaimer: I do not warrant the accuracy or completeness of the information, text, graphics, links or other items contained within these materials.



Construction of second Type 075 LHD for China's Marine Corps Expeditionary Forces already started.

Damn, that's good news for all of us 
Just realise, China really serious to Expand their Marine Corps Expeditionary Forces as part of their growing Naval Power Projection in recent times.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## grey boy 2

Daniel808 said:


> Construction of second Type 075 LHD for China's Marine Corps Expeditionary Forces already started.
> 
> Damn, that's good news for all of us
> Just realise, China really serious to Expand their Marine Corps Expeditionary Forces as part of their growing Naval Power Projection in recent times.


its "2 075 LPD" contructing at the same time brother

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Figaro

grey boy 2 said:


> its "2 075 LPD" contructing at the same time brother


When will we see assembly of the CATOBAR carrier ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daniel808

grey boy 2 said:


> its "2 075 LPD" contructing at the same time brother



my fault, but damn that's better. lol 

Now I realise, what President Xi Jinping mean about building an armed forces that can Win the war, anywhere in this world 

Thanks so much brother, for all good news and photos you bring to here @grey boy 2

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Figaro

Daniel808 said:


> my fault, but damn that's better. lol
> 
> Now I realise, what President Xi Jinping mean about building an armed forces that can Win the war, anywhere in this world
> 
> Thanks so much brother, for all good news and photos you bring to here @grey boy 2


Xi Jinping promised this back in December 2012 ... and he has exceeded my expectations by a long shot. The pace of the Chinese Armed Forces is truly staggering to say the least ... its capabilities have grown so much in just 5 short years ... kudos to President Xi . Now, I have no doubt that the PLA will be transformed again in the next 5 years to 2022.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Daniel808

From Henry K blog (East Pendulum)

We are talking about the first 2 Chinese LHDs of Type 075 under construction in Shanghai

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## grey boy 2

Suspected cross sections of 075 LPD uploaded to Weibo on (12/10/17) hopefully its from Dalian, it may in a better position for this rumor to come true:如果是大连场，那075的可能性更大 不能让1号船台闲着呀
Disclaimer: I do not warrant the accuracy or completeness of the information, text, graphics, links or other items contained within these materials.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Figaro

Possible hull module of 075?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Akasa

Figaro said:


> Possible hull module of 075?



Facebook sources usually are not good sources.


----------



## Figaro

SinoSoldier said:


> Facebook sources usually are not good sources.


Unless the Facebook source in question is a reliable source


----------



## Deino

First of all a happy new year 2018 and all the best to you and your families.

... from what FB-site is it?


----------



## Deino

via OedoSoldier



> 初番艦は2017年上海で着工した
> 075型強襲揚陸艦の仕様 排水量36000トン、CODAD方式、16PC2-6Bディーゼルエンジン、28機のヘリを搭載。兵装はHQ-10、1130型CIWS。電子兵装はZKTシリーズ艦隊指揮システム、726型電子戦システム、562型音響戦システム、382型また360A型レーダー、戦術航法装置と754A型着艦誘導レーダーなど




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/956275916388339712


> The first ship started construction in Shanghai, 2017
> Specification of 075 type amphibious assault liner ships 36,000 tons of wastewater, CODAD system, 16PC2 - 6B diesel engine, equipped with 28 helicopters. Weaponry is HQ - 10, type 1130 CIWS. Electronic weapons include ZKT Series Fleet Command System, 726 Type Electronic Warfare System, 562 Type Acoustic Warfare System, 382 Type or 360 A Type Radar, Tactical Navigation Equipment and 754 A Type Landing Conducted Radar etc

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nang2

Deino said:


> via OedoSoldier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/956275916388339712


wastewater?


----------



## cirr

Displacement: 40000-ton
Helicopters: 24
LCACs: 4
First steel cut: Spring 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## waja2000

cirr said:


> Displacement: 40000-ton
> Helicopters: 24
> LCACs: 4
> First steel cut: Spring 2017



should be able to see module assembly at dry yard around 3 Quarter this year ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/973432239479541760

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

via https://www.weibo.com/2746348614/G75TL6B9Q?type=comment

translation via Google:



> An optimistic estimate, this year can see 075 two offensive segments or the total segment, as to see whether the total segment docked will not dare to make optimistic estimates, but hope to have optimistic results.
> Regarding the 075 tonnage, appearance, and weapons configuration, I think we should not over-guess that the Navy has always felt a bit conservative and conforming, but it is only in this gradual progress that we have achieved today's achievements. In the words of ordinary people, it is practical, that is, Step by step, but the pace is larger.
> Stay tuned for the good news of the Navy!
> People's Navy advances!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

The sections of 075 have been builded in Hudong-Zhonghua Shipbuilding (Group) Co., Ltd.







Type 075 is about 38000 tons.
The number of first batch is 3, and they are all builded in Hudong-Zhonghua Shipbuilding (Group) Co., Ltd.
The building of Type 003 in Jiangnan Shipyard (Group) Co., Ltd has speeded up.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## 帅的一匹

When we will have STOVL?


----------



## MReynolds

LKJ86 said:


> ...
> Type 075 is about 38000 tons.
> The number of first batch is 3, and they are all builded in Hudong-Zhonghua Shipbuilding (Group) Co., Ltd.
> The building of Type 003 in Jiangnan Shipyard (Group) Co., Ltd has speeded up.



Sped up? As in building it faster than one normally would? If so, then Beijing is expecting a hot war soon.


----------



## ILC

Considering that China started production of LHD Type 075 LHD, do you think that China will build more type 071 LPD or maybe the new upgraded version of Type 071?

Currently 6 x type 071 and the first batch of 075 is 3.


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 476127
> 
> The sections of 075 have been builded in Hudong-Zhonghua Shipbuilding (Group) Co., Ltd.
> ...




And when will we see the first modules?


----------



## english_man

Just to recap...........we keep hearing that the 075 has supposed to of started construction....but is there any actual evidence of this so far???????


----------



## Figaro

english_man said:


> Just to recap...........we keep hearing that the 075 has supposed to of started construction....but is there any actual evidence of this so far???????


I would trust what Fzgfzy says. He is a very large big shrimp and continually provided updates on the 002 carrier construction back in 2015 ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

english_man said:


> Just to recap...........we keep hearing that the 075 has supposed to of started construction....but is there any actual evidence of this so far???????


Steel cutting takes one to one and half years depends on size and complexity of the hull structure. During this period you won't see the ship in construction because all these works are done indoor.

Once the cut steels are fabricated into module blocks, they will be moved to a dry dock or a slip yard. And only at such time would we be able to see the hull being assembled. I would say that time is most likely be the first quarter of 2019, or as fzgfzy stated that works have been shifted to high gear, we might even see it much earlier.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## MReynolds

lcloo said:


> ...as fzgfzy stated that works have been shifted to high gear, we might even see it much earlier.



Are we sure it's been shifted to high gear? Perhaps this individual is referring that the speed of the module assembly is quicker than the steel cutting, module building process.


----------



## english_man

lcloo said:


> Steel cutting takes one to one and half years depends on size and complexity of the hull structure. During this period you won't see the ship in construction because all these works are done indoor.
> 
> Once the cut steels are fabricated into module blocks, they will be moved to a dry dock or a slip yard. And only at such time would we be able to see the hull being assembled. I would say that time is most likely be the first quarter of 2019, or as fzgfzy stated that works have been shifted to high gear, we might even see it much earlier.



Yes, we all know that?...................its just that people have been saying the 075 has been under construction for a few years now, but with no evidence to prove it?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

english_man said:


> Yes, we all know that?...................its just that people have been saying the 075 has been under construction for a few years now, but with no evidence to prove it?


No one will provide the evidence to prove it, unless he wants to go to jail or is allowed to do so（奉旨泄密）.
Time will tell the truth.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo

english_man said:


> Yes, we all know that?...................its just that people have been saying the 075 has been under construction for a few years now, but with no evidence to prove it?



Be patient my friend, you shall see it in a few months. According to fzgfzy few months ago in CD, there was a delay in work progress.



MReynolds said:


> Are we sure it's been shifted to high gear? Perhaps this individual is referring that the speed of the module assembly is quicker than the steel cutting, module building process.


My apology, I made a mistake on thinking this for type 075. He is referring to the work progress for second domestic built aircraft carrier in JNCX.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## english_man

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 478219



Translation please into English..............thanks!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Genesis

english_man said:


> Translation please into English..............thanks!



People have been as been asking about the three aces of the Chinese navy. 075 is the fastest. The parts are already been made. 003 is second, and 055A is still on the drawing board. 

054B? Should be 20+, there is a rumor that electric propulsion is not available in the beginning, and it is still 054A for the foreseeable future. 

Though, he doesn't think so, we will see in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ILC

Genesis said:


> People have been as been asking about the three aces of the Chinese navy. 075 is the fastest. The parts are already been made. 003 is second, and 055A is still on the drawing board.
> 
> 054B? Should be 20+, there is a rumor that electric propulsion is not available in the beginning, *and it is still 054A for the foreseeable future. *
> 
> Though, he doesn't think so, we will see in the future.



You mean 054B will be firstly produced with the propulsion from 054A or we will see more 054A instead of 054B for the near future?


----------



## 帅的一匹

ILC said:


> You mean 054B will be firstly produced with the propulsion from 054A or we will see more 054A instead of 054B for the near future?


We are not in a hurry to push 054b, 052E and 055 shall be the top priority.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

CG

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Figaro

wanglaokan said:


> We are not in a hurry to push 054b, 052E and 055 shall be the top priority.


We have no evidence of the 052E at all my friend. Credible big shrimps have indicated over the course of the past year that 054B is imminent ... making no mention of an immediate successor to 052D. A frigate’s role cannot be superseded by that of a destroyer unfortunately


----------



## 帅的一匹

Figaro said:


> We have no evidence of the 052E at all my friend. Credible big shrimps have indicated over the course of the past year that 054B is imminent ... making no mention of an immediate successor to 052D. A frigate’s role cannot be superseded by that of a destroyer unfortunately


If China wanna become a super power, DDG is all that matters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

PLEASE ... a translated summary???


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> PLEASE ... a translated summary???


It is said that the engine is installed in the module.


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> It is said that the engine is installed in the module.



Well ... thanks again.

By the way, do you know when first metal was cut for the 075 and the 003 carrier?


----------



## 帅的一匹

ziaulislam said:


> without an STOVL fighter,
> their role will be different
> china needs a STOVL fighter


thats one of the most important thing i think. with STOVL, a LHD can become a carrier.


----------



## ziaulislam

wanglaokan said:


> thats one of the most important thing i think. with STOVL, a LHD can become a carrier.


not an alternative to carrierr given the launch and recovery speed but most more flexible in role

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 479716




Please give an English translation.


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> Please give an English translation.


The engines of 3 Type 075 for the first batch have been delivered.
The building of 2th Type 075 will speed up.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 帅的一匹

LKJ86 said:


> The engines of 3 Type 075 for the first batch have been delivered.
> The building of 2th Type 075 will speed up.


QC185 or Qc280IC?


----------



## Tsubodai

There would have to be a very compelling operational requirement for China to justify the expenditure on developing a standalone stealth STOVL aircraft! Outfitting a couple of LHD's with them would not be sufficient to justify the cost.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 帅的一匹

Tsubodai said:


> There would have to be a very compelling operational requirement for China to justify the expenditure on developing a standalone stealth STOVL aircraft! Outfitting a couple of LHD's with them would not be sufficient to justify the cost.


we should have acquired Harrier 30 years ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tsubodai

Yes. Absolutely agree with that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

1.Type 075 is about 36000 tons.
2.Its main power plant is 16PC2-6B high-power diesel engine.
3.It can take about 28 helicopters.
4. It is equipped with Type 1130 CIWS and HQ-10.



wanglaokan said:


> QC185 or Qc280IC?

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## 帅的一匹

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 480810
> 
> 1.Type 075 is about 36000 tons.
> 2.Its main power plant is 16PC2-6B high-power diesel engine.
> 3.It can take about 28 helicopters.
> 4. It is equipped with Type 1130 CIWS and HQ-10.


why it adopt diesel engine rather than gas turbine?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kazakh soldier

is the Type 075 going to supplement the Type 081 LHD and will they be part of China's future Carrier Battle Group's?


----------



## LKJ86

Figaro said:


> I haven't heard about Type 081 from recent rumors ...


Type 081 Mine Countermeasures Ship

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kazakh soldier

they claim this a Type 081 LHD or was this a design for the 075?


----------



## LKJ86

Kazakh soldier said:


> they claim this a Type 081 LHD or was this a design for the 075?
> View attachment 485439


There is no Type 081 LHD.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo

Kazakh soldier said:


> is the Type 075 going to supplement the Type 081 LHD and will they be part of China's future Carrier Battle Group's?


There is no type 081 LHD, it was just a "make-up" by some fans. Amphibious warfare ships have prefix of "07" followed by another number or two, such as type 071, 072, 073 etc, and 075 is to be the latest .

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Kazakh soldier

LKJ86 said:


> There is no Type 081 LHD.


thank you for informing me and clearing this mistake, I learned something new

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nang2

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 490171


China Russia joint fleet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nang2

Figaro said:


> How is this a Russia-China joint fleet?


oh well, the picture is gone now. anyway, in the picture, the aircraft carrier at the center is the Russian carrier. look at the top of the island.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nang2

Figaro said:


> No it wasn’t ... it was clearly a Chinese carrier. The Chinese island is based off its Russian counterpart ...


Chinese carrier doesn't have that round watch-tower-like structure on the top.

Let me post the original picture here.





Chinese military fans quickly realized that, too.

https://lt.cjdby.net/thread-2490691-1-1.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Figaro

nang2 said:


> Chinese carrier doesn't have that round watch-tower-like structure on the top.
> 
> Let me post the original picture here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese military fans quickly realized that, too.
> 
> https://lt.cjdby.net/thread-2490691-1-1.html


Ok never mind. I was getting confused with this image

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 492108



Really ?? How likely is it the real deal?


----------



## cirr

Deino said:


> Really ?? How likely is it the real deal?



The person who professes to have boarded 055 #1 says it is the "real deal" with a displacement of some 20k tons.


----------



## Figaro

cirr said:


> The person who professes to have boarded 055 #1 says it is the "real deal" with a displacement of some 20k tons.


20k tons for 075 seems way too low ... and way too high for 055.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ILC

Maybe the modified type 071 or just civilian ship? I agree with Figaro that 20k displacement is too small for 075.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 492108




Hmm??? Here it was labeled as the 7th 071:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daniel808

cirr said:


> The person who professes to have boarded 055 #1 says it is the "real deal" with a displacement of some 20k tons.





Deino said:


> Hmm??? Here it was labeled as the 7th 071:
> 
> View attachment 492189



If true 20k tons, then make sense that's a hull for Type 071 LPD not 075 LHD.

But, I thought China's Navy order Type 071 LPD stopped at 6 unit.

8 to 10 unit of 25,000 Tonnes Type 071 LPD would give a Formidable punch for China's Marine Corps Capability

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

via: https://lt.cjdby.net/thread-2513560-1-1.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lcloo

Deino said:


> View attachment 522990
> 
> 
> via: https://lt.cjdby.net/thread-2513560-1-1.html


fzgfzy the leaker, said 6 parking and 6 lift-off points for choppers, due this project is still being classified information, less than 80% of the illustration is accurately drawn by intention, including the mast and scale of drawing, and readers should not try to decipher based on drawing. He also disclosed that 075 will be similar to US Navy LHD in design.

Note in recent military exhibitions, the export version display model has 4 lift-off points for chopper. What is certain is that we will be able to sight the hulls next year.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

At last, at long last......


----------



## samsara

cirr said:


> At last, at long last......


Some update finally popped up… or better, even some freshly minted pictures just circulate… 

Seems like Hudong does not want to lag behind too much compared to the very vibrant Jiangnan… look at the very provocative pic of 15 DDGs plus the CATOBAR flattop there 

Those "experts" at RAND demanding additional $24 billion a year for Pentagon in order to win the ever losing digital war games!


----------



## Deino

samsara said:


> Some update finally popped up… or better, even some freshly minted pictures just circulate…
> 
> Seems like Hudong does not want to lag behind too much compared to the very vibrant Jiangnan… look at the very provocative pic of 15 DDGs plus the CATOBAR flattop there
> 
> Those "experts" at RAND demanding additional $24 billion a year for Pentagon in order to win the ever losing digital war games!



This one???


----------



## lcloo

This photo looks very suspicious like the one circulated many years ago before AC 002 was built, i.e. the demo module in JNCX. The site certainly does not look like at Hudong Zhonghua (HDZH) ship yard.

Edit: on second look, yes it is the old demo module of aircraft carrier.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

lcloo said:


> This photo looks very suspicious like the one circulated many years ago before AC 002 was built, i.e. the demo module in JNCX. The site certainly does not look like at Hudong Zhonghua (HDZH) ship yard.
> 
> Edit: on second look, yes it is the old demo module of aircraft carrier.










Looks just like an enlarged part of this image?!






Yep ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

Deino said:


> View attachment 545474
> 
> 
> Looks just like an enlarged part of this image?!
> 
> View attachment 545480
> 
> 
> Yep ...
> 
> View attachment 545482


LOL! That is the photo I posted in SDF many years ago. (Dry dock #3 and #4).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

samsara said:


> Some update finally popped up… or better, even some freshly minted pictures just circulate…




Regardless this faked fail, You mentioned, that there even "some freshly minted pictures just circulate"!?? ... but where are they?


----------



## Figaro

Where is the 075? So much speculation and yet no pictures.


----------



## samsara

Deino said:


> Regardless this faked fail, You mentioned, that there even "some freshly minted pictures just circulate"!?? ... but where are they?


Sorry, I don't have .. indeed I am awaiting @cirr or some one else to provide it if it's so  Actually I am not that keen on 075. I mean I can wait patiently for its coming to surface in due time.


----------



## cirr

Deino said:


> Thanks ... but so far no images were released?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Deino

cirr said:


> View attachment 545624



Here however in post #96046 it is called a Type 071???

https://bbs.meyet.net/thread-321328-4803-1.html


----------



## lcloo

The Meyet satellite photo shows 8th type 071 hull and a small type 075 module at left side of 071 where a big arrow pointed upward.

In this photo there is a warship about the size of type 054A in front of type 071. If that is a type 054A, then this photo must be more than one year old because the last type 054A has just been commissioned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 星海军事

lcloo said:


> The Meyet satellite photo shows 8th type 071 hull and a small type 075 module at left side of 071 where a big arrow pointed upward.
> 
> In this photo there is a warship about the size of type 054A in front of type 071. If that is a type 054A, then this photo must be more than one year old because the last type 054A has just been commissioned.
> View attachment 545680



That's the 6th 071 and yes, the satellite image was taken more than a year ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

cirr said:


> View attachment 545624


@cirr
Henri Kenhmann (East Pendulum) just relayed the same picture as you posted.. either he still combs here regularly at PDF (I know he joined here several years ago though not active / not posting under his known ID since few years ago, I recalled he had some repeated skirmishes with the very active member, @grey boy 2 back then, who has not posted anything either in this Defence column in nearly these last two years) or Henri just read it through SDF, which got it from here too.

Anyhow… here's his tweet on 2019.03.12 at 12:29 am, copied to Xavier Vavasseur as well, the founder and chief editor of the Naval News dotcom (formerly Navy Recognition), so by now this updated news on Type 075 LHD should have spread out widely at the open source.





_The modules of the first long-awaited Chinese Type 075 LHD were photographed in Shanghai at the Hudong-Zhonghua shipyard._


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1105158718704934915

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lcloo

星海军事 said:


> That's the 6th 071 and yes, the satellite image was taken more than a year ago.


Thanks, I was wondering how come the 8th type 071 appear on an old photo that is more than one year old. I should have known it is psed.

And since the "first module" (my assumption) appeared more than a year ago, we can expect to see the completed hull in relatively shorter time than CV002 construction, may be within 6 months from now?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 星海军事

lcloo said:


> Thanks, I was wondering how come the 8th type 071 appear on an old photo that is more than one year old. I should have known it is psed.
> 
> And since the "first module" (my assumption) appeared more than a year ago, we can expect to see the completed hull in relatively shorter time than CV002 construction, may be within 6 months from now?



No, not really. If the first module appeared more than a year ago, then the ship would be close to complete by now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo

星海军事 said:


> No, not really. If the first module appeared more than a year ago, then the ship would be close to complete by now.


Thanks again. So the narrative on the Meyet satellite photo is all fake then.


----------



## BHarwana

PLAN Type 075 Amphibious assult ship will enter service in 2020.

The ship is capable of carrying 30 Helicopters and displaces 40K tons. The News is confirmed by Chinese state media. Unconfirmed reports suggest China is also developing STOVL Jet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

BHarwana said:


> PLAN Type 075 Amphibious assult ship will enter service in 2020.
> 
> The ship is capable of carrying 30 Helicopters and displaces 40K tons. The News is confirmed by Chinese state media. Unconfirmed reports suggest China is also developing STOVL Jet.
> 
> View attachment 551983




Pardon, but that is highly unlikely. We haven't seen any real progress of the ship yet not do we have any confirmation that it could be launched already this year. And given that fact, I think it is very much unlikely - even impossible - that this new ship has been tested thoroughly until the end of 2020 and then even handed over.

By the way, we have a dedicated 075 thread already.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Please do not open always a new thread for a single report.


----------



## BHarwana

Deino said:


> Pardon, but that is highly unlikely. We haven't seen any real progress of the ship yet not do we have any confirmation that it could be launched already this year. And given that fact, I think it is very much unlikely - even impossible - that this new ship has been tested thoroughly until the end of 2020 and then even handed over.
> 
> By the way, we have a dedicated 075 thread already.



Info is good will give you source.


----------



## Deino

BHarwana said:


> Info is good will give you source.



Yes please but honestly, how likely is that they will launch this ship, complete all tests and hand it over to the PLAN in less than 20 months??

Just compare with the Type 002 carrier and even this with the Liaoning of a similar class already known:

Launch 04.2017 - first cruise 04.2018 - hand over to PLAN? ... at least not yet in 04.2019

Similar with the Type 055 DDG, which was launched in June 2017 and is still in trails (ok. maybe just handed over in 04.2019)

So, IMO it is completely unlikely that this could be done until the end of 2020.


----------



## BHarwana

Deino said:


> Yes please but honestly, how likely is that they will launch this ship, complete all tests and hand it over to the PLAN in less than 20 months??
> 
> Just compare with the Type 002 carrier and even this with the Liaoning of a similar class already known:
> 
> Launch 04.2017 - first cruise 04.2018 - hand over to PLAN? ... at least not yet in 04.2019
> 
> Similar with the Type 055 DDG, which was launched in June 2017 and is still in trails (ok. maybe just handed over in 04.2019)
> 
> So, IMO it is completely unlikely that this could be done until the end of 2020.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115121944137957376

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

BHarwana said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115121944137957376




Thanks, but I must admit I don't rate her as very much reliable.


----------



## BHarwana

Deino said:


> Thanks, but I must admit I don't rate her as very much reliable.


She is quite reliable but she is pointing to state media and she only forwards released news. China is a big country and there is large possibility that they could have done the work without anyone noticing. China was putting great focus on their helicopter manufacturing so there must be a reason for it and amphibious is something China needs more than anything else because in case of Taiwan Amphibious will be most important to mobilize. Just a thought. The news makes logic with Chinese defense needs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

If 075 is launched this month, it would take at least 12 months for out-fitting, and another 12 months for sea trials. This means the commissioning of the ship would be in April 2021.

However, this 2 X 12 months time frame is an optimistic suggestion because being the first of its kind, the lead ship almost certainly would need more time than for subsequent ships of the class. A more realistic time of commissioning is 30 to 36 moths after the launch date, which would be end of 2021 or early 2022.

Type 075 will be almost as complicated as an aircraft carrier, and Hudong Zhonghua does not have experience as yet until they have done all that is on the lead ship. It is a universal law that it is always the hardest for doing it the first time.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

lcloo said:


> If 075 is launched this month, it would take at least 12 months for out-fitting, and another 12 months for sea trials. This means the commissioning of the ship would be in April 2021.
> 
> However, this 2 X 12 months time frame is an optimistic suggestion because being the first of its kind, the lead ship almost certainly would need more time than for subsequent ships of the class. A more realistic time of commissioning is 30 to 36 moths after the launch date, which would be end of 2021 or early 2022.
> 
> Type 075 will be almost as complicated as an aircraft carrier, and Hudong Zhonghua does not have experience as yet until they have done all that is on the lead ship. It is a universal law that it is always the hardest for doing it the first time.




Exactly my estimations...


----------



## samsara

As always... Better do it right than do it fast! So precise time of readiness is not quite an issue here. Just have patience and keep on watching, thing will be clear in duly time. It is unlike China is in war time so must rush these stuffs even sacrifice the quality.

And about the Island of Taiwan, it will remain there, it won't go anywhere! No one can carry it away. 

Even a decisive action deferred in matter of decades, if judged as necessary, it's just fine. No need to rush and be unwise.

As time goes by, China can only grow stronger and stronger. A new solution unseeable today may just be feasible in time. The Middle Kingdom can bid her time with enough patience! And I have my full vote of confidence.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## waja2000

lcloo said:


> If 075 is launched this month, it would take at least 12 months for out-fitting, and another 12 months for sea trials. This means the commissioning of the ship would be in April 2021.
> However, this 2 X 12 months time frame is an optimistic suggestion because being the first of its kind, the lead ship almost certainly would need more time than for subsequent ships of the class. A more realistic time of commissioning is 30 to 36 moths after the launch date, which would be end of 2021 or early 2022.
> Type 075 will be almost as complicated as an aircraft carrier, and Hudong Zhonghua does not have experience as yet until they have done all that is on the lead ship. It is a universal law that it is always the hardest for doing it the first time.



I don't see china need 12 month for see trails even for first ship and it much low tech compare to Aircraft Carrier. 
30-36 more unlikely to happen unless somethink defect found. LPH not really an high tech even compare to 055. with just minimum defense weapon on board, out-fitting and sea trials is short of time can complete.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

waja2000 said:


> I don't see china need 12 month for see trails even for first ship and it much low tech compare to Aircraft Carrier.
> 30-36 more unlikely to happen unless somethink defect found. LPH not really an high tech even compare to 055. with just minimum defense weapon on board, out-fitting and sea trials is short of time can complete.


We shall see if the builders take less than 24 months or longer to deliver type 075.

Using lead ship of type 055 is a little off. Lead ship of type 055 has a shorter than expected time to complete her sea trial, probable it was scheduled (during its planning stage) to meet the 70th PLAN navy parade. Which meant it was "rushed" on purpose to meet a specific requirement. Also having delivered more than 10 type 052D, the ship builders, especially JNCX has accumulated vast experience on building DDGs, thus they were able to speed up the work.

LHD or LHA no doubt is less complicated than an aircraft carrier, but they are far more complicated than type 071 LPD, and no less complicated than type 055 despite carried less weapons. At about twice the displacement ( about 40,000 tons) of type 055 DDG, it needs larger power plant , maintenance workshop for helicopters, avionics and engines, aviation fuel tanks pipes and pumps, weapon stores and elevators, aircraft hangars and elevators etc.

LHD/LHA acts as air base for transport and attack helicopters and/or a dock for hovercraft, amphibious vehicles as well as fleet command base for directing a landing operation.

For reference, the vastly experienced American shipyard needed more than 24 months for their lead ships in Tarawa and America class. They are able to cut down the delivery time after gaining experience from construction of the lead ships. The Chinese shipyard has zero experience on LHD/LHA type of ships. (the 20,000 tone type 071 is in different category).

Note that USS Saipan took 39 months from launch to commission.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

waja2000 said:


> I don't see china need 12 month for see trails even for first ship and it much low tech compare to Aircraft Carrier.
> 30-36 more unlikely to happen unless somethink defect found. LPH not really an high tech even compare to 055. with just minimum defense weapon on board, out-fitting and sea trials is short of time can complete.




but please explain WHY? Given all other comparable ships being in China or in other more experienced navies take much longer than your "I think 12 months might be possible" timeframe, how should or could CHina do this?


----------



## aziqbal

Why go back so far 

Turkey laid the keel for their LHD in feb 2018 and last month it was ready for launch 

That’s 13 months and that was turkeys first attempt


----------



## Deino

aziqbal said:


> Why go back so far
> 
> Turkey laid the keel for their LHD in feb 2018 and last month it was ready for launch
> 
> That’s 13 months and that was turkeys first attempt



The difference is he mentioned from launch to service entry 12 months ....


----------



## aziqbal

Deino said:


> The difference is he mentioned from launch to service entry 12 months ....



Ah that is another question

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waja2000

lcloo said:


> We shall see if the builders take less than 24 months or longer to deliver type 075.
> Note that USS Saipan took 39 months from launch to commission.
> View attachment 553236
> View attachment 553237



i believe will be around 24 month from launch to commission, is unlikely over 30 month.
And those China shipbuilding is not compare by US shipbuilder, also US LHA is more complex than china LPH.


----------



## lcloo

From "大猫和他的小伙伴们“:-

Type 075 is around 31,000 tons. And its hangar is able to accommodate helicopters only.

Its subsequent variant Type 075A has much larger displacement. The hangar is able to take in various types of aircraft (presumably it meant rotor wing and fixed wing).

(As for what type of fixed wing aircraft, nobody knows. You may guess it as a STOVL or VTOL, time will tell).

The design of this variant is said have been completed.

Last point - priority is given to complete construction of additional contract for type 071 LP D over that of type 075, that is why the appearance of type 075 hull is late.

*** This is a info not confirmed by PLAN nor the shipyard (they never confirm anything until you see the leaked photo ) ***

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bahadur999

lcloo said:


> From "大猫和他的小伙伴们“:-
> 
> Type 075 is around 31,000 tons. And its hangar is able to accommodate helicopters only.
> 
> Its subsequent variant Type 075A has much larger displacement. The hangar is able to take in various types of aircraft (presumably it meant rotor wing and fixed wing).
> 
> (As for what type of fixed wing aircraft, nobody knows. You may guess it as a STOVL or VTOL, time will tell).
> 
> The design of this variant is said have been completed.
> 
> Last point - priority is given to complete construction of additional contract for type 071 LP D over that of type 075, that is why the appearance of type 075 hull is late.
> 
> *** This is a info not confirmed by PLAN nor the shipyard (they never confirm anything until you see the leaked photo ) ***
> 
> View attachment 553691


That might confirm 75 is 31000t and 75A is 40000t (as SCMP reported). CSSC did a great job boosting the hype around it.
It won't be a surprise to expect UAVs on top of it either then.


----------



## samsara

bahadur999 said:


> That might confirm 75 is 31000t and 75A is 40000t (as SCMP reported). CSSC did a great job boosting the hype around it.
> It won't be a surprise to expect UAVs on top of it either then.



From *which source* did you know that "*CSSC did a great job boosting the hype around it.*"

Because I never read any where that CSSC had communicated this issue earlier about the ship displacement tonnage.

And if they had never said anything then how could they hype somrthing???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bahadur999

samsara said:


> From *which source* did you know that "*CSSC did a great job boosting the hype around it.*"
> 
> Because I never read any where that CSSC had communicated this issue earlier about the ship displacement tonnage.
> 
> And if they had never said anything then how could they hype somrthing???


Who do you think design the 075...
However, well, a company usually doesn't boost the hype except on exhibitions - it is the media so i do take that one back though.


----------



## cirr

Satellite image on 07/05/2019







071 LPD and 075 LHD being built concurrently at HDZH?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## aziqbal

Definitely the top one is LHD, look at the hanger cutaway, the length and the width

The aft still needs assembly

Below that is Type 071 which looks well completed 

This is finally confirmation that LHD is under construction in China after so many years

Also big news that it’s with 8th LPD at HD

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

Another image taken about one month earlier on 8. April

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

*From Rupprecht Deino on 09 May:*

_And what do you think of this image?? Allegedly another Type 071 LPD and the first Type 075 LHD being built concurrently at HDZH.

via Cirr/PDF_


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1126452568220106758

*Then from Dafeng Cao on 09 May:*

_1st 075 LHD under construction at HDZH shipyard is taking shape._


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1126501111408410624

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lcloo

Caption: 2019 May 6th Hudong Zhonghua. Look at the width of 075.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## samsara

lcloo said:


> Caption: 2019 May 6th Hudong Zhonghua. Look at the width of 075.
> View attachment 559174


What's your thought on this, lcloo?

I once read some member said that the lead ship of 075 won't be outstanding in size, but the successive ones will be significantly larger!


----------



## lcloo

samsara said:


> What's your thought on this, lcloo?
> 
> I once read some member said that the lead ship of 075 won't be outstanding in size, but the successive ones will be significantly larger!


A certain cat once said there will be a larger variant called type 075A, but we won't see it until a few 075 have been launched. IMO, at least 5 years wait is to be expected before we see a module in shipyard.

_from post #195_
_From "大猫和他的小伙伴们“:-_

_* Type 075 is around 31,000 tons*. And its hangar is able to accommodate helicopters only._

_Its *subsequent variant Type 075A has much larger displacement*. The hangar is able to take in various types of aircraft (presumably it meant rotor wing and fixed wing)._

_(As for what type of fixed wing aircraft, nobody knows. You may guess it as a STOVL or VTOL, time will tell)._

_The design of this variant is said have been completed._

_Last point - priority is _(was) _given to complete construction of additional contract for type 071 LP D over that of type 075, that is why the appearance of type 075 hull is late._

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1126796367052136448

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Deino

cirr said:


> View attachment 563917

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

... any idea for what kind of ship these modules on the left could fit?


----------



## MReynolds

Deino said:


> ... any idea for what kind of ship these modules on the left could fit?



My guess is a second 075 hull.


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1137638458971820032


----------



## Super Falcon

Which helicopters do china use on these LHD china dont have much of a class as US navy has in helicopters any way it looks like antonio class LHD copy


----------



## Deino

Super Falcon said:


> Which helicopters do china use on these LHD china dont have much of a class as US navy has in helicopters any way it looks like antonio class LHD copy



Given that the PLAN Marines just announced last year to also establish aviation brigades similar to the PLA Army Aviation and PLAAF Airborne Forces I expect them to operate Z-8G and later Z-8L (wide fuselage), Z-10A and Z-20 and much later the new AHL.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akasa

It's *h-a-n-g-a-r*


----------



## Akasa

星海军事 said:


> Thanks for catching my typo



Didn't mean to direct it at you.


----------



## Deino

星海军事 said:


> The bow and stern of the ship are not fully installed so there are also bow and stern modules in the stockyard. The total length of the ship will be longer than what it is right now.




Thanks a lot for your reply, but as Rick_Joe also noted on Twitter "there still seem to be more modules than expected for completing bow+stern of hull no. 1"


----------



## Deino

星海军事 said:


> I wish you or Rick could be more specific.




Sorry for being so much unspecific or unclear: my point is - but I must admit I had no time to measure - that the length of all modules standing on the yard plus the length of the already connected part in the dock is longer than what I expect for the whole ship. But again, I could be wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

星海军事 said:


> I wish you or Rick could be more specific.


No one has the sufficient info to be anything specific  everyone is awaiting more revelation... just wait who can feed more for the clues. Until then speculations prevail!  just another day in life

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lcloo

Not on exact scale, but I think the size of 075 would be roughly like this.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## jaybird

lcloo said:


> Not on exact scale, but I think the size of 075 would be roughly like this.
> 
> View attachment 565055



Great job and Thanks lcloo! Now we have a clearer and more understandable picture of 075 with the extra drawing for the casual military followers. Looking forward to see it coming to reality in the future day by day.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lcloo

Photo update 2019 June 27th.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

lcloo said:


> Photo update 2019 June 27th.
> 
> View attachment 567140



Seems as if the first part of the flight deck is attached?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

lcloo said:


> Photo update 2019 June 27th.
> 
> View attachment 567140


Another aerial view, an impressive look of the wider scope, of the Hudong Zhonghua (HDZH) Shipyard in Shanghai.

Reactions: Like Like:

7


----------



## lcloo

Looking back at the latest photo, is that a module (with power plant?) beside the first type 075?

Just saw a posting on CJDBY saying that the first modules for 2nd 075 has been placed inside the dry dock. Are they referring to this particular module? I am not surprise as we are expecting this.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

lcloo said:


> Looking back at the latest photo, is that a module (with power plant?) beside the first type 075?
> 
> Just saw a posting on CJDBY saying that the first modules for 2nd 075 has been placed inside the dry dock. Are they referring to this particular module? I am not surprise as we are expecting this.




I must admit I wouldn't be surprised and already had a similar idea when I saw this image.


----------



## Deino



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## jaybird

Wow.... Talk about official leak. That's some great high quality close up photos probably taken by guys working there. Thanks for the post Deino.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aziqbal

Keel for the second unit are there 

These days keel of a ship is the first base plate module of the ship to be lowered into the dry dock


----------



## bahadur999

Way to go , Deino!!!
Now we need to analyze what we are seeing.
Poor CSSC worker though lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lmjiao

bahadur999 said:


> Way to go , Deino!!!
> Now we need to analyze what we are seeing.
> Poor CSSC worker though lol


This poor worker will probably be fired and sent to jail immediately.


----------



## MReynolds

lmjiao said:


> This poor worker will probably be fired and sent to jail immediately.


If one is that retarded to take a selfie at a restricted site, then one deserves whatever punishment is coming. However, there is another possibility to consider. It's possible this worker took this selfie for his own personal album, left the photos on his phone/computer which then was hacked into, and the photos was leaked to the public to get him fired.


----------



## bahadur999

MReynolds said:


> If one is that retarded to take a selfie at a restricted site, then one deserves whatever punishment is coming. However, there is another possibility to consider. It's possible this worker took this selfie for his own personal album, left the photos on his phone/computer which then was hacked into, and the photos was leaked to the public to get him fired.


Meh, workers in restricted areas are not allowed to take any sort of pictures during their work. There is no such things taking pics for personal albums - exactly for these reasons...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

Some members just flashed this thread with the silly, irrelevant comments. If have nothing worth to post in this thread, better be quiet and leave it as is! Avoid to flash the thread with the useless things! Really, I don't want to click on the thread just to read the random posts that give no value at all to this thread. 

Btw from lunlunqq @sdf:

_"A bunch of people are now joking on his Weibo that he's at least gonna get 10 years. *It was his most viewed post.* Hope it's all worth it." _

Sounds like some guy did some risky thing to chase the viewership

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo

A graphic illustration of current progress from a poster in CJDBY. By my unprofessional view, it will be shipshape, including the island structure, by December 2019. And hope it will be launched by March 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## clibra

Deino said:


> View attachment 565047


From this picture, I got the pixel measure results: 075 width is 136% of 071 width.
071 has 20,000 max tonnage, I guess the tonnage of 075 will be no less than 40,000.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lcloo

From Chinese internet news, looks like three type 075 will be built and launch in quick succession as what happened to the last three type 071 LPD.

The lead ship is in the middle of building, module of second one has been spotted along side the lead ship. The third has been reported in steel cutting process.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JSCh

From weibo, the text say three 075 appear at same time in Hudong.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## aziqbal

I don’t think they can have the island lifted into place that quick

And also the island of the second is at dockside we never seen them on the satellite images from a few weeks ago

Unless the previous photos were out of date

I guess this is what it “will” look like st later stages of construction


----------



## samsara

aziqbal said:


> I don’t think they can have the island lifted into place that quick
> 
> And also the island of the second is at dockside we never seen them on the satellite images from a few weeks ago
> 
> Unless the previous photos were out of date
> 
> I guess this is what it “will” look like st later stages of construction


One will expect the standard courtesy to give the credit to the first poster when you re-uploaded such distinctive picture posted here by @JSCh at SDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aziqbal

samsara said:


> One will expect the standard courtesy to give the credit to the first poster when you re-uploaded such distinctive picture posted here by @JSCh at SDF.



Who cares

The internet is free and open and no marks were removed


----------



## samsara

aziqbal said:


> Who cares
> 
> The internet is free and open and no marks were removed


You have a very amazing attitude, moreover as a long time member having the "Think Tank Analyst" stature.

Just speechless… but it surely reveals some innermost quality!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

From Henry Kenhmann at the East Pendulum on 2019.07.17:

_Could we soon see this scene at the Hudong-Zhonghua shipyard, with 3 LHD Type 075 under construction side by side?_

Seemingly the same image as posted above:








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1151186628276150272

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nang2

samsara said:


> From Henry Kenhmann at the East Pendulum on 2019.07.17:
> 
> _Could we soon see this scene at the Hudong-Zhonghua shipyard, with 3 LHD Type 075 under construction side by side?_
> 
> Seemingly the same image as posted above:
> 
> View attachment 569541
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1151186628276150272


Wow, one should be very close for launch. How accurate is it?


----------



## lcloo

Photo and hand sketch from llaye and fzgfzy/CJDBY today.









And a funny sketch from SJSJ2/ CJDBY.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## jaybird

lcloo said:


> Photo and hand sketch from llaye and fzgfzy/CJDBY today.
> 
> View attachment 570048
> View attachment 570049
> 
> 
> And a funny sketch from SJSJ2/ CJDBY.
> View attachment 570050



Hahaha.... Nice drawing of the new fishing ship. We need a few more of it.The sooner the better!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo

Latest revised drawing from fgyfzy today.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## lcloo

Another photo update. Note the progress on the second ship.

Two 071 LPD and two 075 LHD in the shipyard.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Deino

lcloo said:


> ...
> Two 071 LPD and two 075 LHD in the shipyard.
> ...



And another one ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

lcloo said:


> … And a funny sketch from SJSJ2/ CJDBY.
> View attachment 570050


This one is the most representative as well as amusing  in illustrating the funny fishnet sketch, from the newcomer in SDF *jimmyjames30×30*:

The fishnet thing is a running gag among Chinese military/defense related forum. It's basically a comical counter against the so-called "China Threat Theory" that's popular among WASP nations. So basically, an example would be:

A WASP nation like Australia reacts to Chinese amphibian task force fleet visiting Australia port like: *"OMG, the communist invaders are at our doorsteps!"*

Chinese people reply: _"calm down, that's just some high-tech fishing boats we build! Don't be a chicken!"_

And this running joke pretty *permeates* to every thing military in China:

• J-20 is just a large agricultural drone for spraying pesticides for our Chinese crops.
• ZTZ-99 is just an agricultural tractor for plowing our Chinese rice field.
• 055 is just a high-tech ocean fishing boat for catching fishes deep in the middle of the Pacific.
• 001, 002, and 003 are just a large whalers. (oops, the Aussies will be doubly pissed at this [whaling] one!)



~~~~~~~~

A subsequent post by other member there added following interesting tidbit:

_“Fishing net for ASW purpose is a running joke straight from Rear Admiral (Retd.) Zhang Zhaozhong himself.” _

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## samsara

Just noticed that Rick Joe on 2019.07.20:

_Lol at the helicopters trawling a fishing net and the oddly positioned crane in front of the island. That's amusing.

The rest of it looks quite sensible though._





_An improved fishnet sketch_ 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1152484339680104449
Just noticed that actually the pic came from Dafeng Cao's post on 2019.07.20:

_The latest 075 LHD status from rear perspective._


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1152479932947169280

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The Ronin

*17 years after the start of the program, the construction of the 20,000 tons Type 071 landing platform dock (LPD) seems to be reaching its end after two lots of orders, 8 units in total. Construction of the Type 075 landing helicopter dock (LHD) and the design of a larger version (known as Type 075A), however, are just starting.*
Xavier Vavasseur  05 Aug 2019


_This article was first published in French language by *East Pendulum*_

*End of the Type 071 LPD program ?*
There was a time when observers thought that the Chinese army could only rely on thousands of fishing boats to cross the strait and land on the island of Taiwan, which is almost true. With less than twenty rather small landing craft (LST type) in the early 2000s, the People’s Liberation Army Navy (PLAN or Chinese navy) was unlikely to be able to conduct a large amphibious operation to reach this “separated province”. But the 1995-1996 Taiwan Strait crisis, followed by the bombing of the Chinese embassy in Belgrade, has radically changed the situation, especially in the minds of policy makers.


Thus was born the Type 071 in 2002, the first Chinese LPD displacing more than 20,000 tons. Three ships of this class were put in service between 2007 and 2012, all assigned to the PLAN South Sea Fleet (which, however, does not include Taiwan in its area of responsibility).


But being able to transport a whole battalion reinforced with marines, twenty amphibious tanks and up to sixteen 13 ton helicopters per ship does not seem to be a sufficient capacity for the PLAN. That’s despite the fact Type 071 are not the only type of amphibious vessels in the Chinese fleet today and that the LPDs would typically be accompanied by nearly 60 landing ship tanks (LST) of all kinds, 3 times more than just 20 years ago.


It remains a mystery why five more Type 071 LPDs were added to the order book during the 12th five-year plan (2011-2015), whereas the program had planned for only 3 hulls initially.


Things have been moving fast since, with the commissioning of the 4th vessel in the class, _Yimeng Shan_ (pennant number 988) in February 2016, _Longhu Shan_ (980) in September 2018 and _*Wuzhi Shan*_* (987) in January this year*.


The 7th Type 071, _Wudang Shan_, as well as the 8th one (name yet to be revealed), are currently undergoing fitting out in Shanghai. The latter, launched at Hudong-Zhonghua Shipyard on June 6, 2019, is expected to be the last, at least for the second batch of orders.


With 8 Type 071 LPDs alone, the PLAN would already be able to project a force of more than 2 marine brigades on the island of Taiwan, not to mention the troops that can be transported by the 60 or so LSTs displacing between 1,000 and 5,000 tons.

*Start of the Type 075 LHD program*
Is this “enough”? Difficult to say without knowing the exact intervention scenarios of the Chinese military for the island of Taiwan and many others.


Still, the Chinese Navy officially started in 2011 development work on the Type 075, a helicopter carrier project displacing more than 30,000 tonnes. Its aim is likely to increase the “vertical” amphibious assault capability with the very mountainous East Coast of Taiwan in mind.


As for its specifications, rumors speak of “36,000 tons of displacement”, “capacity of 28 helicopters”, “diesel engine with the 9,000 kW 16PC2-6B” and “four CIWS including two HQ-10 and two H/PJ-11” (see our article *“Some rumors about the characteristics of LHD Type 075”* in French language).


Note that the launching of the first vessel of the class was mentioned in 2014, but several unofficial sources spoke of a change in the design that would have drove down the size (displacement) of the vessel and therefore its transport capabilities. While a capability for 36 helicopters was expected initially, the figure would only be 28 today, but that remains to be confirmed.


*A larger variant: Type 075A LHD*
If a source close to the Chinese naval sector is to be believed, the PLAN would have planned several batches of construction for the Type 075 program. The first batch would involve three vessels and a single unit of a larger version, presumably the Type 075A, which would be at the design stage by the 708 Institute of the CSSC group.


Anyway, the aerial and satellite images show a rather fast construction inside a dock. Since the first steel cut at the end of 2017, the lead Type 075 ship has already taken shape this summer according to a series of photos leaked on Chinese social media by a technician from the Hudong-Zhonghua Shipyard. The technician was laid off immediately and sent home according to posts on his Weibo account.


These photos and other (more legal) shots suggest that the Type 075 features a well deck similar to the Type 071, and two vehicle decks (on two levels) under the aviation hangar. The vessel is fitted with two aircraft elevators: One in front of the island and the other one at the stern.






https://www.navalnews.com/naval-new...knir_wi5gOPLGp5zT9qYLoycIL4xVBb4IKRhf_XfbyGHc

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 055_destroyer

The Ronin said:


> *17 years after the start of the program, the construction of the 20,000 tons Type 071 landing platform dock (LPD) seems to be reaching its end after two lots of orders, 8 units in total. Construction of the Type 075 landing helicopter dock (LHD) and the design of a larger version (known as Type 075A), however, are just starting.*
> Xavier Vavasseur  05 Aug 2019
> 
> 
> _This article was first published in French language by *East Pendulum*_
> 
> *End of the Type 071 LPD program ?*
> There was a time when observers thought that the Chinese army could only rely on thousands of fishing boats to cross the strait and land on the island of Taiwan, which is almost true. With less than twenty rather small landing craft (LST type) in the early 2000s, the People’s Liberation Army Navy (PLAN or Chinese navy) was unlikely to be able to conduct a large amphibious operation to reach this “separated province”. But the 1995-1996 Taiwan Strait crisis, followed by the bombing of the Chinese embassy in Belgrade, has radically changed the situation, especially in the minds of policy makers.
> 
> 
> Thus was born the Type 071 in 2002, the first Chinese LPD displacing more than 20,000 tons. Three ships of this class were put in service between 2007 and 2012, all assigned to the PLAN South Sea Fleet (which, however, does not include Taiwan in its area of responsibility).
> 
> 
> But being able to transport a whole battalion reinforced with marines, twenty amphibious tanks and up to sixteen 13 ton helicopters per ship does not seem to be a sufficient capacity for the PLAN. That’s despite the fact Type 071 are not the only type of amphibious vessels in the Chinese fleet today and that the LPDs would typically be accompanied by nearly 60 landing ship tanks (LST) of all kinds, 3 times more than just 20 years ago.
> 
> 
> It remains a mystery why five more Type 071 LPDs were added to the order book during the 12th five-year plan (2011-2015), whereas the program had planned for only 3 hulls initially.
> 
> 
> Things have been moving fast since, with the commissioning of the 4th vessel in the class, _Yimeng Shan_ (pennant number 988) in February 2016, _Longhu Shan_ (980) in September 2018 and _*Wuzhi Shan*_* (987) in January this year*.
> 
> 
> The 7th Type 071, _Wudang Shan_, as well as the 8th one (name yet to be revealed), are currently undergoing fitting out in Shanghai. The latter, launched at Hudong-Zhonghua Shipyard on June 6, 2019, is expected to be the last, at least for the second batch of orders.
> 
> 
> With 8 Type 071 LPDs alone, the PLAN would already be able to project a force of more than 2 marine brigades on the island of Taiwan, not to mention the troops that can be transported by the 60 or so LSTs displacing between 1,000 and 5,000 tons.
> 
> *Start of the Type 075 LHD program*
> Is this “enough”? Difficult to say without knowing the exact intervention scenarios of the Chinese military for the island of Taiwan and many others.
> 
> 
> Still, the Chinese Navy officially started in 2011 development work on the Type 075, a helicopter carrier project displacing more than 30,000 tonnes. Its aim is likely to increase the “vertical” amphibious assault capability with the very mountainous East Coast of Taiwan in mind.
> 
> 
> As for its specifications, rumors speak of “36,000 tons of displacement”, “capacity of 28 helicopters”, “diesel engine with the 9,000 kW 16PC2-6B” and “four CIWS including two HQ-10 and two H/PJ-11” (see our article *“Some rumors about the characteristics of LHD Type 075”* in French language).
> 
> 
> Note that the launching of the first vessel of the class was mentioned in 2014, but several unofficial sources spoke of a change in the design that would have drove down the size (displacement) of the vessel and therefore its transport capabilities. While a capability for 36 helicopters was expected initially, the figure would only be 28 today, but that remains to be confirmed.
> 
> 
> *A larger variant: Type 075A LHD*
> If a source close to the Chinese naval sector is to be believed, the PLAN would have planned several batches of construction for the Type 075 program. The first batch would involve three vessels and a single unit of a larger version, presumably the Type 075A, which would be at the design stage by the 708 Institute of the CSSC group.
> 
> 
> Anyway, the aerial and satellite images show a rather fast construction inside a dock. Since the first steel cut at the end of 2017, the lead Type 075 ship has already taken shape this summer according to a series of photos leaked on Chinese social media by a technician from the Hudong-Zhonghua Shipyard. The technician was laid off immediately and sent home according to posts on his Weibo account.
> 
> 
> These photos and other (more legal) shots suggest that the Type 075 features a well deck similar to the Type 071, and two vehicle decks (on two levels) under the aviation hangar. The vessel is fitted with two aircraft elevators: One in front of the island and the other one at the stern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.navalnews.com/naval-new...knir_wi5gOPLGp5zT9qYLoycIL4xVBb4IKRhf_XfbyGHc



071 LPD is not designed for Taiwan Strait scenario. A strait at only 130km wide. You do not need a 20,000tons amphibious assault ship to do that kind of job. 20,000tons LPD is designed for cross ocean mission which help PLAN to project power to another continent just like USN San Antonio class LPD. If just like some claimed San Antonio LPD can only project power to Cuba while cant against Middle- east or Oceanic. 

It is designed also as a mothership with certain long endurance for thousand km away deployment of fleet.​

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## waja2000

055_destroyer said:


> 071 LPD is not designed for Taiwan Strait scenario. A strait at only 130km wide. You do not need a 20,000tons amphibious assault ship to do that kind of job. 20,000tons LPD is designed for cross ocean mission which help PLAN to project power to another continent just like USN San Antonio class LPD. If just like some claimed San Antonio LPD can only project power to Cuba while cant against Middle- east or Oceanic.
> It is designed also as a mothership with certain long endurance for thousand km away deployment of fleet.​


.

Well what you said about typical LPD is correct, but also right above report. 071 LPD is more specify design LDP design for Taiwan Strait and south china sea island war scenario. it design more short range large Army/Marine cops transport capability, it design with 4 LCAC compare to San Antonio LPD or other even LHD only with 2 LCAC. it means 071 can transport much large number of marine cops/Army or MBT/AAV/infantry vehicle to breach landing specially time is critical for Taiwan Strait scenario. as results 4 LCAC, space in 071 so much space taken, lesser for accommodation, facility, store for long range endurance, smaller helicopter hanger. so re-supply more frequently. as patrol mission Africa, 071 carry much much lesser special force/Marine cop personal.


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158833111611969536

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo

If you turn that particular module 90 degree, it might look different.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

lcloo said:


> If you turn that particular module 90 degree, it might look different.




At Twitter I got two other replies:

1. they should be just the next level decks with the overhanging flight deck

"1 is the fore elevator segment, 2 the munition elevator segment, 3 the bow segment. It shouldn't be too surprising to have the flight deck wider that the bottom bits."


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158837282436263942
2. they are in fact not wider ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 055_destroyer

waja2000 said:


> .
> 
> Well what you said about typical LPD is correct, but also right above report. 071 LPD is more specify design LDP design for Taiwan Strait and south china sea island war scenario. it design more short range large Army/Marine cops transport capability, it design with 4 LCAC compare to San Antonio LPD or other even LHD only with 2 LCAC. it means 071 can transport much large number of marine cops/Army or MBT/AAV/infantry vehicle to breach landing specially time is critical for Taiwan Strait scenario. as results 4 LCAC, space in 071 so much space taken, lesser for accommodation, facility, store for long range endurance, smaller helicopter hanger. so re-supply more frequently. as patrol mission Africa, 071 carry much much lesser special force/Marine cop personal.


How many LCAC have u seen ferry onboard 071 LDP?

It can carry 4 LCAC , does not mean it lacks flexibility. Most of the time, you can see deck load with most 2 LCAC and rest with large number of amphibious armour vehicle lining up there. PLAN Marine has a unique feature which USN marine lacking. That is a complete set of amphibious armour vehicle. USN marine IFV cannot swim, no light tanks amphibious too. 071 LPD can simply flood the loading bay and those vehicle can swim by themselves. LCAC is usually reserve for very heavy item like MBT or when super rapid assualt reaction time is needed. The configuration of LPD is highly flexible due to the asset PLAN Marine has. To claim 071 LPD is specifically designed for Taiwan strait scenario just show the lack of knowledge of PLAN Marine asset.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## clibra

Deino said:


> At Twitter I got two other replies:
> 
> 1. they should be just the next level decks with the overhanging flight deck
> 
> "1 is the fore elevator segment, 2 the munition elevator segment, 3 the bow segment. It shouldn't be too surprising to have the flight deck wider that the bottom bits."
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158837282436263942
> 2. they are in fact not wider ...
> 
> View attachment 572940


Deino，you forgot the perspective factor. the upper part of the photo is farther.


----------



## obj 705A

星海军事 said:


> The island has been installed.


source?
any pix? or was it already posted here?
I didnt find a thing on sdf.


----------



## obj 705A

my guess is if there are no pix then may be the leak originated from a worker at the shipyard and the information got circulated around till we had it.

in any case we dont want any one to get fired just because of our selfishness & impatience to see some pix, let us wait few weeks or even few months and we will see it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Figaro

obj 705A said:


> my guess is if there are no pix then may be the leak originated from a worker at the shipyard and the information got circulated around till we had it.
> 
> in any case we dont want any one to get fired just because of our selfishness & impatience to see some pix, let us wait few weeks or even few months and we will see it.


Yup. Especially after what happened to one of the workers who posted a selfie with the 075 under construction. Best of luck to him.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

星海军事 said:


> The island has been installed.



Hmmm ??? Either this is an older image or this report about the island being installed was wrong!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo

Can't find the mast? 

I am sure there are better photos from other angle, but as usual the teaser comes first to increase your appetite.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## obj 705A

so now that the island has been installed, should we expect the 075 to be launched in the coming days once it's painted?


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## aziqbal

Launch soon no doubt 

So 2019 1st one 

2020 we could see two launches 

Or maybe 2021 for the 3rd 

8 x LPD and 3 x LHD is a good amphibious fleet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

Colour restored.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## obj 705A

beautifull ship even without the paint. 
there were reports that South Korea wants to build an aircraft carrier for the F-35, it won't have any catapults and it would be 30k tons, in other words in a record time China built what most other countries would consider to be an aircraft carrier.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 055_destroyer

JSCh said:


>



https://thediplomat.com/2019/07/the-future-of-chinas-amphibious-assault-fleet/










This photo has very good illustration of bridge but not the hull and deck.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## lcloo

Basically about 90% of the hull structure is completed. Air intake and smoke exhaust funnel has not been fitted yet. The helicopter lifts may yet to be fitted. It shall be able to be launched as soon as the second hull in the same yard has been built up to the extend that it can be floated.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163817412661112840

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## samsara

Deino said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163817412661112840


So, how many months since the very first real photo of the 075 LHD at the construction was circulated? 

I don't think any one here ever guessed such construction speed back then! Me either 

Just read Hendrik_2000@SDF:

_Correct but the speed of fitting out and trial are much slower average 2 to 3 years from launching to commissioning
They need to speed up on trial and fitting out. China need all hand on deck now that the global security situation is heating up_

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## nika



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## obj 705A

aside from ASW & AEW support for other vessels, is there actually any other use for this ship! 

for evacuating people you dont need a 40k ton vessel, the 071 has already shown that it is quite capable of doing so, the only case in which you need the 075 would be in a very hostile enviroment, in which case you would need to use attack helicopters to provide a cover for transport helicopters that are trying to evacuate people.

as for Taiwan, it is only 200km away or less from the mainland, meaning if the use of the 075 is to provide helicopters then in this case the 075 would be absolutely useless because helicopters from the main land could easly reach Taiwan and the helis could probably go back & forth 4 times or more within 24 hours transporting soldiers.

modern war is all about range & minimizing risks & always taking the safest route, no matter how much you trust your weapons if there is a safer way to wage war then take it, that is to strike your enemy from a range they can't harm you, using the 075 to ferry troops in the straight would be by far the riskiest route to take, do you really want to put a thousand soldier in a single ship & station it near hostile shores of a relatively advanced country? no matter how many Taiwanese anti ship missiles you take out (with preemptive airstrikes & anti-missile defences) there is always a chance some of them would survive & if the type 075 is 10km or less away from Taiwan then it would take just few seconds for anti-ship missiles to reach the 075 giving the 075 very tiny reaction time & increasing the chances of it being sunk, the loss of a 075 would not only result in the death of more than a thousand soldier but also significantly demoralize China. 

in case of a war to liberate Taiwan, the safest way to do it would be the following:

first accuire 2000 land based cruise & ballistic missiles specificaly for Taiwan, second detect & chase all Taiwanese submarines, once that is done give an ultimatum on the tv to Taiwan, once negotiations start tell the Taiwanese negotiaters in the face "we have 2000 missiles ready to be fired at any second now, if you dont accept the one country two systems then invasion will happen and all military & political leadership in Taiwan will be excuted & Taiwan will get zero autonomy", in case if they refuse then commence the bombing & see if they accept a deal after one weak, if they don't then kill their political leadership & continue the bombing for few more weaks, this should result in the death of few dozens of thousands of Taiwanese soldiers and for sure they will surrender & if they dont? will just send in soldiers using helicopters


----------



## Pepsi Cola

obj 705A said:


> aside from ASW & AEW support for other vessels, is there actually any other use for this ship!
> 
> for evacuating people you dont need a 40k ton vessel, the 071 has already shown that it is quite capable of doing so, the only case in which you need the 075 would be in a very hostile enviroment, in which case you would need to use attack helicopters to provide a cover for transport helicopters that are trying to evacuate people.
> 
> as for Taiwan, it is only 200km away or less from the mainland, meaning if the use of the 075 is to provide helicopters then in this case the 075 would be absolutely useless because helicopters from the main land could easly reach Taiwan and the helis could probably go back & forth 4 times or more within 24 hours transporting soldiers.
> 
> modern war is all about range & minimizing risks & always taking the safest route, no matter how much you trust your weapons if there is a safer way to wage war then take it, that is to strike your enemy from a range they can't harm you, using the 075 to ferry troops in the straight would be by far the riskiest route to take, do you really want to put a thousand soldier in a single ship & station it near hostile shores of a relatively advanced country? no matter how many Taiwanese anti ship missiles you take out (with preemptive airstrikes & anti-missile defences) there is always a chance some of them would survive & if the type 075 is 10km or less away from Taiwan then it would take just few seconds for anti-ship missiles to reach the 075 giving the 075 very tiny reaction time & increasing the chances of it being sunk, the loss of a 075 would not only result in the death of more than a thousand soldier but also significantly demoralize China.
> 
> in case of a war to liberate Taiwan, the safest way to do it would be the following:
> 
> first accuire 2000 land based cruise & ballistic missiles specificaly for Taiwan, second detect & chase all Taiwanese submarines, once that is done give an ultimatum on the tv to Taiwan, once negotiations start tell the Taiwanese negotiaters in the face "we have 2000 missiles ready to be fired at any second now, if you dont accept the one country two systems then invasion will happen and all military & political leadership in Taiwan will be excuted & Taiwan will get zero autonomy", in case if they refuse then commence the bombing & see if they accept a deal after one weak, if they don't then kill their political leadership & continue the bombing for few more weaks, this should result in the death of few dozens of thousands of Taiwanese soldiers and for sure they will surrender & if they dont? will just send in soldiers using helicopters



I have to disagree with you on this one. Movable airports like this provide a lot of flexibility and unpredictability. They are especially useful for encircling and sieging a weaker adversary. Think about it, if all aircraft are based in mainland then Taiwan air defense would know where to concentrate its air defense and radar, but if multiple aircraft carriers encircle Taiwan, it's like a game of cat and mouse, but the mouse is caged and the cat can attack from any directions. 

Also, being movable, they are hard to be targeted by ballistic missiles. In the case of Taiwan, the first thing China would do is to bomb all the major airports in Taiwan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Figaro

obj 705A said:


> aside from ASW & AEW support for other vessels, is there actually any other use for this ship!
> 
> for evacuating people you dont need a 40k ton vessel, the 071 has already shown that it is quite capable of doing so, the only case in which you need the 075 would be in a very hostile enviroment, in which case you would need to use attack helicopters to provide a cover for transport helicopters that are trying to evacuate people.
> 
> as for Taiwan, it is only 200km away or less from the mainland, meaning if the use of the 075 is to provide helicopters then in this case the 075 would be absolutely useless because helicopters from the main land could easly reach Taiwan and the helis could probably go back & forth 4 times or more within 24 hours transporting soldiers.
> 
> modern war is all about range & minimizing risks & always taking the safest route, no matter how much you trust your weapons if there is a safer way to wage war then take it, that is to strike your enemy from a range they can't harm you, using the 075 to ferry troops in the straight would be by far the riskiest route to take, do you really want to put a thousand soldier in a single ship & station it near hostile shores of a relatively advanced country? no matter how many Taiwanese anti ship missiles you take out (with preemptive airstrikes & anti-missile defences) there is always a chance some of them would survive & if the type 075 is 10km or less away from Taiwan then it would take just few seconds for anti-ship missiles to reach the 075 giving the 075 very tiny reaction time & increasing the chances of it being sunk, the loss of a 075 would not only result in the death of more than a thousand soldier but also significantly demoralize China.
> 
> in case of a war to liberate Taiwan, the safest way to do it would be the following:
> 
> first accuire 2000 land based cruise & ballistic missiles specificaly for Taiwan, second detect & chase all Taiwanese submarines, once that is done give an ultimatum on the tv to Taiwan, once negotiations start tell the Taiwanese negotiaters in the face "we have 2000 missiles ready to be fired at any second now, if you dont accept the one country two systems then invasion will happen and all military & political leadership in Taiwan will be excuted & Taiwan will get zero autonomy", in case if they refuse then commence the bombing & see if they accept a deal after one weak, if they don't then kill their political leadership & continue the bombing for few more weaks, this should result in the death of few dozens of thousands of Taiwanese soldiers and for sure they will surrender & if they dont? will just send in soldiers using helicopters


This scenario doesn't account for any United States retaliation, which would be all but guaranteed. Killing the political leadership with targeted precision strikes is also probably extremely difficult giving Taiwan's advanced infrastructure. In short, there is no way to force Taiwan to surrender except for a massive Chinese invasion that will likely kill hundreds of thousands of PLA and Taiwanese soldiers and even more Taiwanese civilians (not to mention dealing with the US navy). In short, this scenario is impossible.


----------



## lcloo

Updated and revised from previous CG. Using similar radar, sensors and air defence weapons as those of type 054A frigates (minus main gun and missiles)?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## waja2000

lcloo said:


> Updated and revised from previous CG. Using similar radar, sensors and air defence weapons as those of type 054A frigates (minus main gun and missiles)?



should 075 LHD used better radar like AESA type? seems Type 382 radar too standard 3D radar...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

waja2000 said:


> should 075 LHD used better radar like AESA type? seems Type 382 radar too standard 3D radar...


We have to wait and see if type 075 will be fitted with one, or may be on the larger type 075A.

Japanese helicopter carrier with AESA radar.





US Navy USS America has different radar set up.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## obj 705A

the type 075 definitly needs a STOVL like the F-35B, while the payload & range of such aircraft is less than that of one taking off with the aid of a catapult, the speed, air defence & strike capability & survivability is undoubtedly far much great than that of a helicopter.
Russia is already developing one:-
https://www.navyrecognition.com/ind...aft-on-instructions-from-president-putin.html
developing an STOVL aircraft can be costly & time consuming so if China can't provide an STOVL in the next 15 years, they could always just buy them from Russia and China won't need too many of them any way, if they intend to have 6-9 type 075 & 6 STOVL aircrafts for each one they would only need 36-54 aircrafts which isn't that much large of number.


----------



## LKJ86

obj 705A said:


> the type 075 definitly needs a STOVL like the F-35B, while the payload & range of such aircraft is less than that of one taking off with the aid of a catapult, the speed, air defence & strike capability & survivability is undoubtedly far much great than that of a helicopter.
> Russia is already developing one:-
> https://www.navyrecognition.com/ind...aft-on-instructions-from-president-putin.html
> developing an STOVL aircraft can be costly & time consuming so if China can't provide an STOVL in the next 15 years, they could always just buy them from Russia and China won't need too many of them any way, if they intend to have 6-9 type 075 & 6 STOVL aircrafts for each one they would only need 36-54 aircrafts which isn't that much large of number.


China doesn't need STOVL aircrafts in the near future.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## obj 705A

LKJ86 said:


> China doesn't need STOVL aircrafts in the near future.


a minimum amount of air defence for the other vessels is needed, China cannot have a ski jump or catapult equipped carrier near every group of vessels, STOVL aircrafts for the 075 would not only complement the main carriers but also signifacntly boost strike capability & survivabilty of the 075, the Americans even train their pilots to take out cruise missiles, the 075 with STOVL could do that too.

actually forget about waiting 15 years, the moment Russia's STOVL aircraft is ready China should immediatly buy dozens of it, why you may ask? well they could use some of those to study them (ie:a little bit of reverse engineering).


----------



## LKJ86

obj 705A said:


> a minimum amount of air defence for the other vessels is needed, China cannot have a ski jump or catapult equipped carrier near every group of vessels, STOVL aircrafts for the 075 would not only complement the main carriers but also signifacntly boost strike capability & survivabilty of the 075, the Americans even train their pilots to take out cruise missiles, the 075 with STOVL could do that too.
> 
> actually forget about waiting 15 years, the moment Russia's STOVL aircraft is ready China should immediatly buy dozens of it, why you may ask? well they could use some of those to study them (ie:a little bit of reverse engineering).


STOVL aircrafts are very important to the countries that only have LHD.

But to China, LHD doesn't need to do the job of CV or CVN, as marines don't have to operate independently, unlike USA.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## obj 705A

LKJ86 said:


> STOVL aircrafts are very important to the countries that only have LHD.
> 
> But to China, LHD doesn't need to do the job of CV or CVN, as marines don't have to operate independently, unlike USA.



well in any case we can only wait & see, only time will tell, once Russia's STOVL aircraft is ready by 2025 at the earliest, will China buy few dozens of them just as how they bought the Su-35 to know the technology better? or will China just ignore the Russian STOVL & not buy any of it!


----------



## LKJ86

obj 705A said:


> well in any case we can only wait & see, only time will tell, once Russia's STOVL aircraft is ready by 2025 at the earliest, will China buy few dozens of them just as how they bought the Su-35 to know the technology better? or will China just ignore the Russian STOVL & not buy any of it!


USA wastes more money to make marines more independent, but China doesn't need to do that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

obj 705A said:


> well in any case we can only wait & see, only time will tell, once Russia's STOVL aircraft is ready by 2025 at the earliest, will China buy few dozens of them just as how they bought the Su-35 to know the technology better? or will China just ignore the Russian STOVL & not buy any of it!




Pardon, but there won't any future Russian STOVL aircraft and surely not by 2025. 
Plain impossible.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## obj 705A

Deino said:


> Pardon, but there won't any future Russian STOVL aircraft and surely not by 2025.
> Plain impossible.


refer back to post #291 where I shared a link that states Putin himself ordered the development of the STOVL fighter and its included in state rearmament programent
the Russian deputy prime minister himself said it, isn't that a good enough source to confirm Russia is working on it?
Borisov also said it would take 7 to 10 years till it's ready for serial production the article was back in 2018.

furthermore it's not like Russia has no experience with VTOL technology (eg: the Yak-141).

@Deino here is another link, it's basicly the same source (the Russian deputy prime minister) but reported by the global times:-
http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1116486.shtml

"Russia is developing a new vertical take-off and landing (VTOL) jet for aircraft carriers as ordered by President Vladimir Putin, Deputy Prime Minister Yuri Borisov said Tuesday."

"He said the Russian Defense Ministry began this work last year and normally it will take seven to 10 years before serial production of such aircraft."


----------



## Deino

obj 705A said:


> refer back to post #291 where I shared a link that states Putin himself ordered the development of the STOVL fighter and its included in state rearmament programent
> the Russian deputy prime minister himself said it, isn't that a good enough source to confirm Russia is working on it?
> Borisov also said it would take 7 to 10 years till it's ready for serial production the article was back in 2018.
> 
> furthermore it's not like Russia has no experience with VTOL technology (eg: the Yak-141).
> 
> @Deino here is another link, it's basicly the same source (the Russian deputy prime minister) but reported by the global times:-
> http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1116486.shtml
> 
> "Russia is developing a new vertical take-off and landing (VTOL) jet for aircraft carriers as ordered by President Vladimir Putin, Deputy Prime Minister Yuri Borisov said Tuesday."
> 
> "He said the Russian Defense Ministry began this work last year and normally it will take seven to 10 years before serial production of such aircraft."




And you take this seriously?
Come on ... they don't get the Su-57 running as promised, none of their carrier projects as announced came to fruition and this one will also fail.

I'm very sorry, but anyone who takes such announcements for granted is plain naive.

And even if Mr Putin would order rain in the Sahara, nothing would happen.


----------



## obj 705A

a while ago on the russia defence forum (not the one on PDF) , Russia military enthusiast pretty much confirmed work on the VTOL, these are not just some fanboys, when they suspect a military project is a fiasco they are the first ones to call it out, for example some of them mock the proposed "Shtorm" carrier by calling it "super superior super aircraft carrier" & some called the "Lider" as "anime destroyer".

back when information about the intecontinential nuclear torpedo the Status-6 was "leaked" Russia haters immediatly dismised it by saying that it's just cartoon or things like that "haha nothing Russia ever works" & now? Russia launched a nuclear submarine to carry this torpedo.

as for the Su-57 being "a failure" no, at least at first it was not a failure but then once they spent several billions of dollars on developing it, when the Russians actually wanted to buy it, they realized "wtf, after spending all this money & years on developing it now we can't even buy it because we have no money".

Russia haters are very similar to China haters, it's just like how whenever China launches a new giant warship, China haters would say (Haha made in China it will sink in one month ).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Figaro

obj 705A said:


> a while ago on the russia defence forum (not the one on PDF) , Russia military enthusiast pretty much confirmed work on the VTOL, these are not just some fanboys, when they suspect a military project is a fiasco they are the first ones to call it out, for example some of them mock the proposed "Shtorm" carrier by calling it "super superior super aircraft carrier" & some called the "Lider" as "anime destroyer". Russia is not the USSR.
> 
> back when information about the intecontinential nuclear torpedo the Status-6 was "leaked" Russia haters immediatly dismised it by saying that it's just cartoon or things like that "haha nothing Russia ever works" & now? Russia launched a nuclear submarine to carry this torpedo.
> 
> as for the Su-57 being "a failure" no, at least at first it was not a failure but then once they spent several billions of dollars on developing it, when the Russians actually wanted to buy it, they realized "wtf, after spending all this money & years on developing it now we can't even buy it because we have no money".
> 
> Russia haters are very similar to China haters, it's just like how whenever China launches a new giant warship, China haters would say (Haha made in China it will sink in one month ).


I'm sorry but Russia is the largest source of overhyped weaponry. Just look at the Su-57 ... even India dropped out of the programm because of the aircraft's numerous deficiencies. @Deino is right ... these are just fanboy projects with no economic or technical base. Even the ones that manage to go to prototyping stage ... such as Putin's much vaunted nuclear cruise missile that recently exploded ... encounter massive obstacles that halt development.



obj 705A said:


> well in any case we can only wait & see, only time will tell, once Russia's STOVL aircraft is ready by 2025 at the earliest, will China buy few dozens of them just as how they bought the Su-35 to know the technology better? or will China just ignore the Russian STOVL & not buy any of it!


I'm sorry but this is impossible, both from a technological and monetary perspective. Even if Russia magically managed to develop STOVL, as LKJ explained, the PLAN would have no need for such aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nasr

obj 705A said:


> refer back to post #291 where I shared a link that states Putin himself ordered the development of the STOVL fighter and its included in state rearmament programent
> the Russian deputy prime minister himself said it, isn't that a good enough source to confirm Russia is working on it?
> Borisov also said it would take 7 to 10 years till it's ready for serial production the article was back in 2018.
> 
> furthermore it's not like Russia has no experience with VTOL technology (eg: the Yak-141).
> 
> @Deino here is another link, it's basicly the same source (the Russian deputy prime minister) but reported by the global times:-
> http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1116486.shtml
> 
> "Russia is developing a new vertical take-off and landing (VTOL) jet for aircraft carriers as ordered by President Vladimir Putin, Deputy Prime Minister Yuri Borisov said Tuesday."
> 
> "He said the Russian Defense Ministry began this work last year and normally it will take seven to 10 years before serial production of such aircraft."



Russia has endured non-stop blockades by zionist-America. Whether it be the "Oil Glut" to deliberately drive down the price of oil, in order to hurt Russia's military modernization. Or whether it be a barrage of sanctions to hamper or stall Russia's Navy from gaining momentum in modernization. Ukraine is another one of zionist-America's attempts to "*cut Russia down to size*." One thing is clear, the zionist-West is scared shitless about Russia, because they don't control Russia and because Russia has enough nukes to make NATO have a collective aneurysm. 

Today Russia has successfully thwarted zionist-western attacks. Repulsed zionist-american threat in Ukraine and re-unified Crimea back into the Russian territorial union. Russia has also reversed zionist-american and their allies attempt to make Syria into another Libya. And despite attempts by zionist-West to strangle Russia's economy, the latter has taken giant steps in insulating its economy, shielded from zionist-West's attacks. During all of this monkeying by the american-british idiots, Russia has managed to gradually build a very potent and modern frigate, Admiral Gorshkov (Project #22350). In addition, they are building very powerful corvettes capable of inflicting heavy destruction upon any enemy. 

People do not understand how well Russia has mitigated the traps laid by zionist-pigs. Today, Russia stands tall above it's enemies and countries like China, Pakistan, Central Asian Republics, Iran, Turkey, Venezuela, Indonesia and Vietnam etc would do well to forge strong friendship with it. Today's Russia is *NOT *the former Soviet Union. Today's Russia is smart, efficient, dedicated partner and a powerhouse not to be messed with.

With time, the world would witness the rise of a Russian Navy that would out the former Soviet Navy to shame. It will take time, but in the coming future, Russian Navy would be a very powerful and lethal navy, that zionist-America would think 10 times about challenging.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## obj 705A

@Nasr I agree with your political views 100% but I disagree regarding the future of the Russian navy specificaly their surface fleet, Russians themselves on military forums mock their own shipyards all the time because of how ineffecient they are at ship building, it takes them too long to build ships, however Russia is no doubt second only to the US in development of missiles aircrafts & their engines & that is why they resorted to VTOL because they cant have a new aircraft carrier till 2032 (in a best case scenario).
VTOL is nothing new to Russia




if they want to go super cheap then they could just produce a yak-141 & modernize it with their latest radars & weapons.
____________________________________
in any case we are starting to stray away from the title of thread , the type 075 so I will not say anything anymore regarding Russian VTOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Figaro

Nasr said:


> Russia has endured non-stop blockades by zionist-America. Whether it be the "Oil Glut" to deliberately drive down the price of oil, in order to hurt Russia's military modernization. Or whether it be a barrage of sanctions to hamper or stall Russia's Navy from gaining momentum in modernization. Ukraine is another one of zionist-America's attempts to "*cut Russia down to size*." One thing is clear, the zionist-West is scared shitless about Russia, because they don't control Russia and because Russia has enough nukes to make NATO have a collective aneurysm.
> 
> Today Russia has successfully thwarted zionist-western attacks. Repulsed zionist-american threat in Ukraine and re-unified Crimea back into the Russian territorial union. Russia has also reversed zionist-american and their allies attempt to make Syria into another Libya. And despite attempts by zionist-West to strangle Russia's economy, the latter has taken giant steps in insulating its economy, shielded from zionist-West's attacks. During all of this monkeying by the american-british idiots, Russia has managed to gradually build a very potent and modern frigate, Admiral Gorshkov (Project #22350). In addition, they are building very powerful corvettes capable of inflicting heavy destruction upon any enemy.
> 
> People do not understand how well Russia has mitigated the traps laid by zionist-pigs. Today, Russia stands tall above it's enemies and countries like China, Pakistan, Central Asian Republics, Iran, Turkey, Venezuela, Indonesia and Vietnam etc would do well to forge strong friendship with it. Today's Russia is *NOT *the former Soviet Union. Today's Russia is smart, efficient, dedicated partner and a powerhouse not to be messed with.
> 
> With time, the world would witness the rise of a Russian Navy that would out the former Soviet Navy to shame. It will take time, but in the coming future, Russian Navy would be a very powerful and lethal navy, that zionist-America would think 10 times about challenging.


Can you please stop flame baiting this thread by spreading political nonsense? Calling containment efforts against Russia "Zionist-pigs" is quite offensive and not substantiated at all. Portraying Russia as the good guy is deeply naive all things considered ...



Nasr said:


> Today's Russia is *NOT *the former Soviet Union.


Indeed. That is why Russia no longer has the technical or economic base to develop sophisticated weapons systems. Just look at the numerous Su-57 setbacks or the current situation of the Armata tank. No wonder why Putin has to go on state television and announce overhyped "wonder weapons" to catch the world's attention.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## obj 705A

posts from #302 to #304 should be moved (if possible) to the Russian navy section on PDF, because from post #302 & on we didn't say a single world about China let alone the Type 075, further more the posts are now purely political & our political views are clearly 180 degrees different which means there will be no end to posts defending or hating one country or another.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

obj 705A said:


> posts from #302 to #304 should be moved (if possible) to the Russian navy section on PDF, because from post #302 & on we didn't say a single world about China let alone the Type 075, further more the posts are now purely political & our political views are clearly 180 degrees different which means there will be no end to posts defending or hating one country or another.




Will be done when I'm back home


----------



## clibra

LKJ86 said:


> USA wastes more money to make marines more independent, but China doesn't need to do that.



Correct, US marine corps are the only troops that president can commit directly without approval of the congress.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Figaro

Courtesy of 2=GT over at SDF

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## vi-va

LKJ86 said:


> STOVL aircrafts are very important to the countries that only have LHD.
> 
> But to China, LHD doesn't need to do the job of CV or CVN, as marines don't have to operate independently, unlike USA.


China will be busy on building real aircraft carrier in 20 years. LHD performance/cost is low for China when your opponent is super power.

LHD can not survive by itself when your opponent is strong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## lcloo

Comparing the size of workers and the ship's bow.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## 055_destroyer

lcloo said:


> Comparing the size of workers and the ship's bow.
> View attachment 575835


This ship is huge. It may weight full displacement of near 50000tons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

055_destroyer said:


> This ship is huge. It may weight full displacement of near 50000tons.




Nope


----------



## lcloo

Air intake and exhaust has been fitted.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Daniel808

星海军事 said:


> The arrangement of four 16PC2-6B diesel engines in Type 075.




http://www.csic-eots.com/en/detail-7-64-c.html
*16PC2-6B diesel engine developed by Shaanxi Heavy Industry Co., Ltd*





12,000 kW x 4 = 48,000 kW

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## vi-va

Daniel808 said:


> http://www.csic-eots.com/en/detail-7-64-c.html
> *16PC2-6B diesel engine developed by Shaanxi Heavy Industry Co., Ltd*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12,000 kW x 4 = 48,000 kW


Mistral-class amphibious assault ship has 2 Rolls-Royce Mermaid azimuth thrusters (2 × 7 MW).

why 075 need so much power?


----------



## 055_destroyer

viva_zhao said:


> Mistral-class amphibious assault ship has 2 Rolls-Royce Mermaid azimuth thrusters (2 × 7 MW).
> 
> why 075 need so much power?


Mistral LHD is only 19900tons while 075 estimate is 40000tons and the need to go at least max 25knots.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

Via Jane's !

https://www.janes.com/article/90670/china-building-second-type-075-lhd


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167025638387044353

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## LKJ86

Via @核子可乐真好喝 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @红色金银潍 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Deino

I must admit, China's shipbuilding capabilities have been already impressive and astonishing during the last years, but the speed of building for the first Type 075 LHD surprises me even more.

Not sure, but could launch be possible even before 1st October?​

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.top81cn.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## waja2000

Deino said:


> I must admit, China's shipbuilding capabilities have been already impressive and astonishing during the last years, but the speed of building for the first Type 075 LHD surprises me even more.
> Not sure, but could launch be possible even before 1st October?​


I guest early is middle of Oct. end Oct look more possible.


----------



## lcloo



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino




----------



## Deino

lcloo said:


> View attachment 578443



Sorry, but what part of the ship is this? It looks not like the bow.


----------



## Ironborn

Deino said:


> Sorry, but what part of the ship is this? It looks not like the bow.


That blue crane might give the hint of the direction the photo was taken


----------



## lcloo

Deino said:


> Sorry, but what part of the ship is this? It looks not like the bow.


It is the bow, and it was said that a new coat of darker primer paint has been applied.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo

A wide angle view of HDZH shipyard and 075

(type 056A corvette and 071 LPD not sighted in this latest photo)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

From cjdby.net,

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Deino

JSCh said:


> From cjdby.net,




Left is the second one??






And the scaffolding were taken off around the funnel...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yan Yan

Deino said:


> Left is the second one??
> 
> View attachment 578536
> 
> 
> And the scaffolding were taken off around the funnel...


That's old photo.


----------



## Deino

Yan Yan said:


> That's old photo.



Which one? Both or only the left one?


----------



## Yan Yan

Deino said:


> Which one? Both or only the left one?


I mean scaffolding taken off photo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nang2

Deino said:


> Left is the second one??


appears to be since both are in the same dry dock.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

JSCh said:


> From cjdby.net,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



The second ship is sitting very high above ground, almost at the level of the river water outside the dry dock. When the dry dock is flooded, it will not be floated but just sitting on the keel support.

So that is the way to launch a ship with another uncompleted one sitting in the same dry dock.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

September 10, 2019




Via @卍囧子 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> September 10, 2019
> View attachment 578746
> 
> Via @卍囧子 from Weibo



They are already painting it???


----------



## LKJ86

Via @浙中指挥长 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## smooth manifold



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

And here with the second hull not erased!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GeHAC

An unknown type radar has installed. Rumors to be type 383 X-band AESA similar to SPQ-9B.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Deino



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## waja2000

GeHAC said:


> An unknown type radar has installed. Rumors to be type 383 X-band AESA similar to SPQ-9B.



It look more similar to Saab Sea Giraffe 1X AESA radar, more focus to short range Surface surveillance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1173242813372198912

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1173883875090714624

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nika



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bshifter

launch date 24 Sept

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1174332964563554306

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## mike2000 is back

Interesting ship. How many does China plan to build. And which aircraft they plan to fly on these LHDs? Looking at this, it would have been great with our harrier jets.  
On a serious does China have any plans of building a vertical take off and landing aircraft in future? Something like the F-35B which we play a significant part in for example.


----------



## nang2

mike2000 is back said:


> Interesting ship. How many does China plan to build. And which aircraft they plan to fly on these LHDs? Looking at this, it would have been great with our harrier jets.
> On a serious does China have any plans of building a vertical take off and landing aircraft in future? Something like the F-35B which we play a significant part in for example.


China doesn't have stretched-out military deployment. It is China's tradition to concentrate as much as power for each case. Therefore, whenever LHDs are deployed, it is very likely that their air is covered by aircraft carriers. Hence, the need of having its own air cover via vertical take-off aircrafts is lower.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## obj 705A

mike2000 is back said:


> Interesting ship. How many does China plan to build.


when it comes to Chinese military procurement, nobody really knows what is the total number that the PLA intends to have of any particular weapon, the only thing we know is that there will be a minimum of 6 type 075 that will be built, after that it is any body's guess, they could make do with just 6 or heck the PLA might like it so much they would say "ok let's have 12 more type 075 for a total of 18", personaly I think they will make do with 9.
they are building two simultaneously & it takes them 1 year to finish so ships will be launched at an average rate of 2 per year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GS Zhou

Latest pictures spotted at HDZH (Hudong Zhonghua Shipyard) suggests that China's first Type 075 amphibious assault ship is almost ready for launch. Rumors said the launch ceremony will be held in few days. 












Satellite images of Type 075 in June 2019, i.e. three months before.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Ultima Thule

GS Zhou said:


> Latest pictures spotted at HDZH (Hudong Zhonghua Shipyard) suggests that China's first Type 075 amphibious assault ship is almost ready for launch. Rumors said the launch ceremony will be held in few days.
> 
> View attachment 580091
> View attachment 580092
> View attachment 580093
> 
> 
> Satellite images of Type 075 in June 2019, i.e. three months before.
> View attachment 580094


in wrong section bro must be in China defense sections @GS Zhou 
@waz @The Eagle @Deino please move this thread into appropriate section thank


----------



## Makarena

few years ago, I read in an article (don't ask me to find the article, it was so long ago), that China planned to build one LHD for every two LPD type 071 that China built. Not sure if it is true.


----------



## Cornered Tiger

LHD can be of great use for Pakistan Navy.


----------



## Beast

It's a mini power projection asset for air and ground forces.


----------



## GS Zhou

pakistanipower said:


> in wrong section bro must be in China defense sections @GS Zhou
> @waz @The Eagle @Deino please move this thread into appropriate section thank


thanks for the reminder bro.

However, since this is China's first LHD, and considering its amazing building speed, I think it deserves a thread on the Fast East section.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

GS Zhou said:


> thanks for the reminder bro.
> 
> However, since this is China's first LHD, and considering its amazing building speed, I think it deserves a thread on the Fast East section.


Yup, it looks like crapped Hull in June 2019 and by Sept 2019, bridge is up and Hull painted. That is not fast but out of this world speed. Not only that, they are building 2 of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## obj 705A

a question about LHDs in general & perhaps the type 075 in particular:- so the vehicle compartment (where APCs, IFVs etc.. are held) is below the helicopter hangar right? & the well deck is right below the vehicle compartment & vehicles can go between the well deck & the vehicle compartment, however can vehicles go further up? that is, is there any can kind of elevator or direct connection between the helicopter hangar & the vehicle compartment? if there is a connection between them then you could even use the type 075 as a pure troop & APC transport ship instead of as a helicopter carrier, that is instead of it carrying helicopters, it would carry nothing but APCs & IFVs even in the helicopter hangar & even on the flight deck.


----------



## nika



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 055_destroyer

nika said:


> View attachment 580362


Take note of the launching slogan banner set up from the bottom left of the photo. Quite sure 24th Sep is the launch date.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo

The big red lantern is up. Launch count down has started. Will see the big ship in water within 24 hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## obj 705A

the ship is good & all, but it's full capabilities as a helicopter carrier will never be realized till it gets a heavy lift helicopter similar to America's Super Stallion, China still doesn't have a helicopter like that, and from the little googling that I did it apears that the Chinese equivalent of the CH-53E won't be ready till the year 2032!


----------



## JSCh

Flags !!



Rumor to launch on 26th Sept. because of the marine notice just published.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

Breaking, 075 launching now.






人民海军 


7分钟前 来自 中国海军超话 已编辑
#两栖攻击舰首舰下水#



】9月25日上午，我海军首艘两栖攻击舰下水仪式在上海举行。9时20分许，仪式在庄严的国歌声中开始，军地领导共同为两栖攻击舰首舰下水剪彩。剪彩后，香槟酒瓶在舰左舷舷台自动敲碎，舰艏彩球打开，飞行甲板喷射出的彩带随风飘舞，现场船舶鸣笛。与此同时，坞门注水口开启，向船坞内注水。全场响起热烈掌声。该舰是我国自主研制的首型两栖攻击舰，具有较强的两栖作战和执行多样化任务能力。下一步，该舰将按计划开展设备调试、系泊航行试验等工作。（孙晨旭 范鹏羽 李伟 邹晔）
*PLA Navy*
7 minutes ago 
[Heavy! China # amphibious attack ship first ship launched # [憧憬]] On the morning of September 25, the launching ceremony of the first amphibious assault ship of our navy was held in Shanghai. At 9:20, the ceremony began in the solemn national anthem, and the leaders of the military jointly cut the ribbon for the amphibious assault ship. After the ribbon-cutting, the champagne bottle was automatically broken on the ship's port side, the ship's ball was opened, the ribbon ejected from the flight deck danced in the wind, and the ship whistleed. At the same time, the dock door water inlet opens and fills the dock with water. The audience cheered warmly. The ship is the first type of amphibious assault ship independently developed by China, with strong amphibious operations and the ability to perform diverse tasks. Next, the ship will carry out equipment commissioning, mooring and navigation tests as planned. (Sun Chenxu Fan Pengyu Li Wei Zou Wei)

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## 055_destroyer

JSCh said:


> Breaking, 075 launching now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 人民海军
> 
> 
> 7分钟前 来自 中国海军超话 已编辑
> #两栖攻击舰首舰下水#
> 
> 
> 
> 】9月25日上午，我海军首艘两栖攻击舰下水仪式在上海举行。9时20分许，仪式在庄严的国歌声中开始，军地领导共同为两栖攻击舰首舰下水剪彩。剪彩后，香槟酒瓶在舰左舷舷台自动敲碎，舰艏彩球打开，飞行甲板喷射出的彩带随风飘舞，现场船舶鸣笛。与此同时，坞门注水口开启，向船坞内注水。全场响起热烈掌声。该舰是我国自主研制的首型两栖攻击舰，具有较强的两栖作战和执行多样化任务能力。下一步，该舰将按计划开展设备调试、系泊航行试验等工作。（孙晨旭 范鹏羽 李伟 邹晔）
> *PLA Navy*
> 7 minutes ago
> [Heavy! China # amphibious attack ship first ship launched # [憧憬]] On the morning of September 25, the launching ceremony of the first amphibious assault ship of our navy was held in Shanghai. At 9:20, the ceremony began in the solemn national anthem, and the leaders of the military jointly cut the ribbon for the amphibious assault ship. After the ribbon-cutting, the champagne bottle was automatically broken on the ship's port side, the ship's ball was opened, the ribbon ejected from the flight deck danced in the wind, and the ship whistleed. At the same time, the dock door water inlet opens and fills the dock with water. The audience cheered warmly. The ship is the first type of amphibious assault ship independently developed by China, with strong amphibious operations and the ability to perform diverse tasks. Next, the ship will carry out equipment commissioning, mooring and navigation tests as planned. (Sun Chenxu Fan Pengyu Li Wei Zou Wei)


A milestone. Did they mention the specification like tonnage or size.


----------



## JSCh

055_destroyer said:


> A milestone. Did they mention the specification like tonnage or size.


So far no mention of any specification. Only thing is Global times calling it 40 thousand tonne class.


----------



## waja2000

Hopefully got news video soon .....


----------



## JSCh

*China launches first amphibious assault ship*
By Zhao Lei | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2019-09-25 09:57

















People's Liberation Army Navy officers attend the launch ceremony for China's first amphibious assault ship in Shanghai on Sept 25, 2019. [Photo by Li Tang/for chinadaily.com.cn]

China's first amphibious assault ship was launched in Shanghai on Wednesday, coming closer to the completion of its construction project.

The People's Liberation Army Navy said in a statement that after a brief ceremony starting at 9:20 am at an unidentified shipyard, waters began to be pumped into a dry dock in which the ship's hull was built.

Participants at the ceremony – officials from the central and Shanghai governments, officers from the Central Military Commission's Equipment Development Department and the PLA Navy, executives of the State-owned conglomerate China State Shipbuilding Corp as well as the vessel's designers and construction workers – applauded as they watched the launch process, the statement said, without providing more details about the event.

In shipbuilding terminology, launch refers to the process during which a nearly-finished ship is moved into water. It is one of the most important stages in a ship's construction because once a ship is launched, it means that its major structures have been readied and major work of the entire construction project has been done.

According to the Navy, the new ship, whose name remains unknown as the Chinese military usually makes public a warship's name at its commissioning ceremony, was domestically developed and constructed. It will have a strong capability to carry out amphibious combat and other tasks.

The Navy added that in the next phase, engineers will start outfitting and fine-tuning the vessel's equipment and then conduct mooring tests and sea trials.

Observers familiar with the PLA Navy's hardware have pointed out that the new ship is the first in the Type 075 class of amphibious assault ship, which is also defined as a type of landing helicopter dock.

Foreign media reported it is being built at Hudong-Zhonghua Shipbuilding, a major shipbuilder under China State Shipbuilding Corp.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

Congratulation !!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dungeness

This is THE best era for Chinese military enthusiasts. In the past ten years, we have witnessed the launch/commission of J-20, J-15, J-10C, J-31, H-6N, Type 52D, Type 055, Type 001, Type 002, DF-26, DF-31A, DF-41......, now the launch of the first Type 075!

CPC has done a great service to China.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## lcloo

We will have a full view of the ship tomorrow after the out of dock move scheduled at noon time. It will take many long hours to fill up the dry dock with water.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GS Zhou

Dungeness said:


> In the past ten years, we have witnessed the launch/commission of J-20, J-15, J-10C, J-31, H-6N, Type 52D, Type 055, Type 001, Type 002, DF-26, DF-31A, DF-41......, now the launch of the first Type 075!
> 
> CPC has done a great service to China.


Forever love to





I'm wondering what's the next big news? Type 003? Newer SSBN?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

GS Zhou said:


> Forever love to
> View attachment 581037
> 
> 
> I'm wondering what's the next big news? Type 003? Newer SSBN?



Any news on the Type 002 and when it will be commissioned?


----------



## bahadur999

*China launches first amphibious assault ship*
Source
China Daily
Editor
Huang Panyue
Time
2019-09-25 10:17:44


China's first amphibious assault ship was launched in Shanghai on Wednesday, coming closer to the completion of its construction project.

The People's Liberation Army Navy said in a statement that after a brief ceremony starting at 9:20 am at an unidentified shipyard, waters began to be pumped into a dry dock in which the ship's hull was built.

Participants at the ceremony – officials from the central and Shanghai governments, officers from the Central Military Commission's Equipment Development Department and the PLA Navy, executives of the State-owned conglomerate China State Shipbuilding Corp as well as the vessel's designers and construction workers – applauded as they watched the launch process, the statement said, without providing more details about the event.

In shipbuilding terminology, launch refers to the process during which a nearly-finished ship is moved into water. It is one of the most important stages in a ship's construction because once a ship is launched, it means that its major structures have been readied and major work of the entire construction project has been done.

According to the Navy, the new ship, whose name remains unknown as the Chinese military usually makes public a warship's name at its commissioning ceremony, was domestically developed and constructed. It will have a strong capability to carry out amphibious combat and other tasks.

The Navy added that in the next phase, engineers will start outfitting and fine-tuning the vessel's equipment and then conduct mooring tests and sea trials.

Observers familiar with the PLA Navy's hardware have pointed out that the new ship is the first in the Type 075 class of amphibious assault ship, which is also defined as a type of landing helicopter dock.

Foreign media reported it is being built at Hudong-Zhonghua Shipbuilding, a major shipbuilder under China State Shipbuilding Corp.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## serenity

obj 705A said:


> a question about LHDs in general & perhaps the type 075 in particular:- so the vehicle compartment (where APCs, IFVs etc.. are held) is below the helicopter hangar right? & the well deck is right below the vehicle compartment & vehicles can go between the well deck & the vehicle compartment, however can vehicles go further up? that is, is there any can kind of elevator or direct connection between the helicopter hangar & the vehicle compartment? if there is a connection between them then you could even use the type 075 as a pure troop & APC transport ship instead of as a helicopter carrier, that is instead of it carrying helicopters, it would carry nothing but APCs & IFVs even in the helicopter hangar & even on the flight deck.



Our LHD's job is slightly different to American's. We need many types of helicopters patrolling for anti-submarine purpose. Superstallion is not as useful to deny the US Navy access into the seas around China. So the purpose of this ship is to increase the number of helicopter using MAD and other detection to help find American submarines. Not always one on one comparison. Our LHD job is different and because our helicopter's jobs are different compared to just super stallion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 帅的一匹

We need stovl


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176837084113489920
But this must be from the days before launch ...


----------



## nika



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nan Yang

*Intelligence Suggests Imminent Launch Of China’s New Amphibious Assault Carrier*
H I SuttonContributor
Aerospace & Defense
I cover the changing world of underwater warfare.

While recent events have focused military thinking on the Persian Gulf, a small corner of the defense community have been looking in an entirely different direction: towards China. The country’s first amphibious assault carrier, a 35,000-ton behemoth, is about to be launched from an innocuous-looking shipyard in Shanghai. When the new warship enters the water it will, in a near-instant, transform the People’s Liberation Army Navy (PLAN).

_







The new Type-075 Amphibious Assault Carrier is nearly as large as the US Navy’s America Class vesselH I SUTTON

Termed a Landing Helicopter Dock (LHD), this type off ship allows marines to capture beaches and land supplies on enemy territory. Possessing this type of warship represents yet another step change in China’s rapidly expanding maritime capability, joining aircraft carriers, air defense destroyers and underwater drones in an impressive new lineup.

Amphibious ships are particularly relevant because of China’s vast territorial claims in the South China Sea, border disputes further north with Japan, and the long-standing threat to the last holdout from the communists: Taiwan. For many years a potential Chinese assault on Taiwan was mocked as the “million-man swim” because the navy did not have anything approaching the amphibious capability needed to land enough troops on the island. Today these derogatory jokes are fading into memory as defense watchers count the new warship in China’s naval modernization.

Rumors and reports of the ‘Type-075’ Amphibious Assault Carrier have been doing the rounds since even before the entry into service of China’s first large amphibious warfare ship, the Type-071, a landing platform-dock. The first construction images began leaking out via the Chinese Internet in March this year. Since then a trickle has become a flood and, combined with commercial satellite imagery, paints a decent picture of the new ship. She has a large flat deck for helicopters, several lifts for aircraft and equipment, and a long narrow island like you would imagine for an aircraft carrier. Chinese warships are built at incredible speed – just six months after the first construction photos the ship appears ready for launch. Monday morning, observers spotted a red lantern hanging from the ship’s bow, a sign of an impending launch ceremony.

This rate of warship construction is itself impressive. It is only 12 years since China commissioned the Type-071 class. That was the first of at least seven landing platform-docks (LPDs) which each carry four large helicopters and have a well-deck for transport hovercraft. These were already a massive leap in Chinese amphibious capabilities, but the new Type-075 will be in the next league. In terms of size it is likely to be larger than the Australian or French equivalents and second only to the U.S. Navy’s Wasp Class and America Class on the world stage.

The new assault carriers will also have a part to play in power projection. Chinese amphibious forces have already venturing to the Indian Ocean and Middle East and China now has a base at Doraleh in Djibouti on the Horn of Africa, conveniently near to the Persian Gulf and Red Sea.

So there appears no letup in the Chinese Navy’s growing capabilities and incredible modernization journey. Based on analysis of satellite images from last month it appears that a second Type-075 is already under construction even before the first one has hit the water.


More....
https://news.google.com/articles/CAIiEDU1bxxNpCHkXUaWvvFt7OcqFQgEKg0IACoGCAowrqkBMKBFMJGBAg?hl=en-US&gl=US&ceid=US:en
_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## obj 705A

wanglaokan said:


> We need stovl


indeed I believe the type 075 lacks three things, a tiltrotor, a STOVL & a heavy lifter, AVIC's advanced heavy lifter (AHL) wont be available till 2032, the STOVL is entirely dependent on if & when the Russian program for STOVL succeeds & the tiltrotor will probably be the most difficult one to get even if Russia & China cooperate.

https://www.asiatimes.com/2019/03/article/china-russia-developing-heavy-lift-helicopter/


----------



## 055_destroyer

obj 705A said:


> indeed I believe the type 075 lacks three things, a tiltrotor, a STOVL & a heavy lifter, AVIC's advanced heavy lifter (AHL) wont be available till 2032, the STOVL is entirely dependent on if & when the Russian program for STOVL succeeds & the tiltrotor will probably be the most difficult one to get even if Russia & China cooperate.
> 
> 
> https://www.asiatimes.com/2019/03/article/china-russia-developing-heavy-lift-helicopter/



Z-18 has the potential to be fitted with upgraded latest engine to increase payload. Its not a small helo. Heavy lifter might be too big to fit into hangar of the LHD.

As for tiltrotor....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## obj 705A

055_destroyer said:


> Z-18 has the potential to be fitted with upgraded latest engine to increase payload. Its not a small helo. Heavy lifter might be too big to fit into hangar of the LHD.
> 
> As for tiltrotor....


the payload of Z-18 is far much smaller than that of a heavy lifter 5 tonnes vs 14 tonnes, a new engine cannot make up for all that difference, the Chinese AHL will be similar to the US CH-53E, if the CH-53E/K can fit in US LHDs I don't see why it won't fit in China's.


----------



## zergcerebrates

China might use this thing for a whole new purpose. Besides helicopters they could but drones on this vessel, drones have vertical lift and can carry missiles or sensors. We are not in the 1980s, people need to think differently as drone technology has already reached a point where it can be used in a broad range of military applications.


----------



## Deino

The 075 is still in the dry dock, which is now filled ...


----------



## Dungeness



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @开心包子铺 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

Congrats !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## 055_destroyer

This ship is huge. I will be surprised if it's less than 35000tons.


----------



## nika



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Via @燃烧的哈尔科夫 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86

Via @电池王_ from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @涡轮喷气蛋 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

Just a layman's try .... what do you think?


----------



## LKJ86

Via @开心包子铺 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

↑↑↑
ESMERALDA, Training Ship - Details and current position - IMO 8642799 MMSI 725019006 - VesselFinder

*ESMERALDA - TRAINING SHIP*
*IMO: 8642799, MMSI: 725019006*
ESMERALDA current position is 31.38904 N / 121.50491 E on Sep 26, 2019 08:21 UTC.Vessel ESMERALDA (IMO: 8642799, MMSI: 725019006) is a Training Ship built in 1946 and currently sailing under the flag of Chile. Current destination of ESMERALDA is SHANGHAI and the estimated time of arrival (ETA) is Sep 26, 16:00.​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @太湖啥个 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## obj 705A

wait wtf does Chile have to do with the type 075? could someone clarify? was it just a coincidence that their.. museum ship sailed beside the type 075?


----------



## LKJ86

Via @HSH发烧友网 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nika

PS by ka777

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @垂直风行 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

By jmtao27

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86

Video: https://m.weibo.cn/1859521444/4420930015579857

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## obj 705A

amateur video

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## vi-va

obj 705A said:


> amateur video


https://www.bilibili.com/video/av69088189/


----------



## rcrmj

055_destroyer said:


> This ship is huge. I will be surprised if it's less than 35000tons.


its fulload is no more than 32000 tons`````


----------



## nika



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## obj 705A

rcrmj said:


> its fulload is no more than 32000 tons`````


it's definitly larger than 32k tonnes, type 071 is 25k tonnes, if it's 32k tonnes then that means it's only 28% larger than the 071 which makes no sense considering the vast difference in size, not only is the 075 slightly longer but if we exlude the 071's bridge then the 075 is almost twice as high & it's significantly wider at the water line, safe to say it is (at the very least) 35k tonnes.


----------



## Smarana Mitra

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 581328
> View attachment 581329
> View attachment 581330
> View attachment 581331
> View attachment 581332
> 
> By jmtao27


What is the use of making such a large LHD? It was better if it was made into an aircraft carrier. LHD is not really useful. It is better to use transport/cargo ships instead of LHD to transport tanks and other equipments abroad. All other operations are better done by other type of ships


----------



## obj 705A

Smarana Mitra said:


> What is the use of making such a large LHD? It was better if it was made into an aircraft carrier. LHD is not really useful. It is better to use transport/cargo ships instead of LHD to transport tanks and other equipments abroad. All other operations are better done by other type of ships


all major countries have an LHD, therefore there is no reason why China shouldn't have one, and since their economy is far much larger than say France they tend to make their ships quite larger similar to the USN ships in size.

however it's true that the LHD is no where near as important as say a DDG or an aircraft carrier, for example if China wanted something to counter submarines then they could have just built a helicopter carrier that can't carry soldiers & vehicles & doesn't have a well deck, it would have been much smaller & cheaper to make.


----------



## GS Zhou

Smarana Mitra said:


> What is the use of making such a large LHD?


Because it's cheap. And the construction time (only NINE months!) is also much shorter than what needed by an aircraft carrier; meanwhile it still gives PLAN additional big helicopter platforms. So, why not?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## obj 705A

also correct me if I'm mistaken but isn't the superstructure of a CV made in a different way than that of an LHD? because may be that of an LHD can't handle the burden of fixed wing aircraft constantly slaming into it when landing, so maybe they make it harder which makes it cost more, arresting gear would probably add some 200$ million, the only way to land aircraft without arresting wires is if it's a VTOL which China currently lacks & even then the superstructure might need to be made harder to withstand the heat from the aircraft engine when it's directed downward.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

From weibo via 浙中指挥长

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## nang2

JSCh said:


> From weibo via 浙中指挥长


Looks like the whole dry dock was flooded. Anyone knows how it was done to prevent the other ship from floating up?


----------



## 055_destroyer

Smarana Mitra said:


> What is the use of making such a large LHD? It was better if it was made into an aircraft carrier. LHD is not really useful. It is better to use transport/cargo ships instead of LHD to transport tanks and other equipments abroad. All other operations are better done by other type of ships


What a loser comment. You must be feeling sour that China has it while you can only dream about it? I can bet that if India Navy has one, you will brag about how powerful and effective LHD can be. Its good that you are banned and stick your comment to yourself.



nang2 said:


> Looks like the whole dry dock was flooded. Anyone knows how it was done to prevent the other ship from floating up?


what do you mean? Dry dock space is allocate for a single ship only. They pump out water to keep ship dry when gate is shut. They flood the dry space and open the gate when ship is ready to return to sea.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nang2

055_destroyer said:


> what do you mean? Dry dock space is allocate for a single ship only. They pump out water to keep ship dry when gate is shut. They flood the dry space and open the gate when ship is ready to return to sea.


You didn't know? Two 075s were being built in the same dry dock. One of them was just launched. My question is how they manage to avoid impacting the one still being built up during the launch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vi-va

nang2 said:


> You didn't know? Two 075s were being built in the same dry dock. One of them was just launched. My question is how they manage to avoid impacting the one still being built up during the launch.


I don't know. But if I am the dry dock designer, it's easy. Just use something like inflatable rubber dam.


----------



## vi-va

viva_zhao said:


> https://www.bilibili.com/video/av69088189/



Another film position. Much clearer.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## obj 705A

some people (including many Chinese members) still falsely claim that size does not matter when some one expresses his disapointment that the 075 isn't as large as the Wasp, they dismis those who say braging rights is important for navies. saying something like "we don't need something that big, 35k ton is the sweet spot", but no 35k ton is not the sweet spot, you could just build something like the Mistral.. 21k ton, carries 16 heavy helis & costs 600$ million, since China would surely build more LHDs than France & labour cost in China is much lower than in France then that would make a Chinese 21k tonne LHD close in cost to a PLA FFG thus allowing China to aquire more of them to spread out it's ASW helis on a larger area (there was a 25k ton export variant of the 075), if 35k tonnes is the sweet spot then why will China build a larger 075A! there isn't any kind of aircraft that a 35k tonne won't (in the future) be able to operate, after all much smaller LHDs can operate VTOL fighters, that is why I can confidently say the only reason why the PLA wants to build a larger 075A is purely for braging rights (which is the right thing to do) , especially in NE Asia where even midget states like Korea have giant warships, you need to have bigger warships than them to force them to respect you.

I believe the reason why they built the smaller LHD before the bigger one is because the core components of the 075A (ie: engines etc..) where still not ready/proven, & they where only ready when China already built many of the components of the smaller 075, since they cant just dispose of the 075 components they decided to use them up in building 3 smaller LHDs.


----------



## Dungeness

obj 705A said:


> that is why I can confidently say the only reason why the PLA wants to build a larger 075A is purely for *braging rights* (which is the right thing to do) , especially in NE Asia where even midget states like Korea have giant warships, you need to have bigger warships than them to force them to respect you.



China doesn't need *bragging rights*. Chinese build large ships because they need them and they can afford them.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## vi-va

obj 705A said:


> some people (including many Chinese members) still falsely claim that size does not matter when some one expresses his disapointment that the 075 isn't as large as the Wasp, they dismis those who say braging rights is important for navies. saying something like "we don't need something that big, 35k ton is the sweet spot", but no 35k ton is not the sweet spot, you could just build something like the Mistral.. 21k ton, carries 16 heavy helis & costs 600$ million, since China would surely build more LHDs than France & labour cost in China is much lower than in France then that would make a Chinese 21k tonne LHD close in cost to a PLA FFG thus allowing China to aquire more of them to spread out it's ASW helis on a larger area (there was a 25k ton export variant of the 075), if 35k tonnes is the sweet spot then why will China build a larger 075A! there isn't any kind of aircraft that a 35k tonne won't (in the future) be able to operate, after all much smaller LHDs can operate VTOL fighters, that is why I can confidently say the only reason why the PLA wants to build a larger 075A is purely for braging rights (which is the right thing to do) , especially in NE Asia where even midget states like Korea have giant warships, you need to have bigger warships than them to force them to respect you.
> 
> I believe the reason why they built the smaller LHD before the bigger one is because the core components of the 075A (ie: engines etc..) where still not ready/proven, & they where only ready when China already built many of the components of the smaller 075, since they cant just dispose of the 075 components they decided to use them up in building 3 smaller LHDs.


A larger variant: Type 075A LHD
If a source close to the Chinese naval sector is to be believed, the PLAN would have planned several batches of construction for the Type 075 program. The first batch would involve three vessels and a single unit of a larger version, presumably the Type 075A, which would be at the design stage by the 708 Institute of the CSSC group.

As for its specifications, rumors speak of “36,000 tons of displacement”, “capacity of 28 helicopters”, “diesel engine with the *9,000 kW 16PC2-6B”* and “four CIWS including two HQ-10 and two H/PJ-11”

https://www.navalnews.com/naval-new...71-lpd-program-start-of-the-type-075-lhd-one/

16PC2-6B is not 9,000 kw, it's 12,000 kw which is 16,000 hp. 075 should used 4 of them, total 64,000 hp. In this case, the size is limited by power.

America-class amphibious assault ship 45,693 t, Two gas turbines, two shafts, with 70,000 bhp (52,000 kW) total, Two 5,000 hp (3,700 kW) auxiliary propulsion engines. 20 knots

http://www.sxd408.com/zxzx/tpxw/330471.htm
http://www.sxd408.com/zxzx/tpxw/332659.htm
http://www.cnnpn.cn/article/16248.html

A larger 075A need more powerful engine if 075A keep 25 knots which is faster than America-class amphibious assault ship

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## waja2000

nang2 said:


> You didn't know? Two 075s were being built in the same dry dock. One of them was just launched. My question is how they manage to avoid impacting the one still being built up during the launch.


As long 2nd ship construction over ship water line will be not impact to ship. from picture 2nd ship construction already at helicopter hanger level just line 1st ship status in June. i guest 2nd ship will be launch in December, now 3th ship will be built beside 2nd ship.


----------



## nang2

waja2000 said:


> As long 2nd ship construction over ship water line will be not impact to ship. from picture 2nd ship construction already at helicopter hanger level just line 1st ship status in June. i guest 2nd ship will be launch in December, now 3th ship will be built beside 2nd ship.


Then you need to lower it when building the 3rd ship in the place of the 1st.


----------



## mike2000 is back

obj 705A said:


> especially in NE Asia where even midget states like Korea have giant warships


Korea is not a midget state. They are an industrialised power and one of the most advanced /developed country on the planet. So calling them a midget state is pushing things too far. They are small only in size(land and population to a lesser extent ) not power and influence.


----------



## obj 705A

mike2000 is back said:


> Korea is not a midget state. They are an industrialised power and one of the most advanced /developed country on the planet. So calling them a midget state is pushing things too far. They are small only in size(land and population to a lesser extent ) not power and influence.


Korea is a giant when compared to something like say Greece, but it is a midget state when compared to China, not only it's population & landmass are relatively small but even it's GDP is only slightly larger than that of well developed Chinese province (eg: Jiangsu), that is SK is essentially the size of a PRC province.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fsjal

obj 705A said:


> some people (including many Chinese members) still falsely claim that size does not matter when some one expresses his disapointment that the 075 isn't as large as the Wasp, they dismis those who say braging rights is important for navies. saying something like "we don't need something that big, 35k ton is the sweet spot", but no 35k ton is not the sweet spot, you could just build something like the Mistral.. 21k ton, carries 16 heavy helis & costs 600$ million, since China would surely build more LHDs than France & labour cost in China is much lower than in France then that would make a Chinese 21k tonne LHD close in cost to a PLA FFG thus allowing China to aquire more of them to spread out it's ASW helis on a larger area (there was a 25k ton export variant of the 075), if 35k tonnes is the sweet spot then why will China build a larger 075A! there isn't any kind of aircraft that a 35k tonne won't (in the future) be able to operate, after all much smaller LHDs can operate VTOL fighters, that is why I can confidently say the only reason why the PLA wants to build a larger 075A is purely for braging rights (which is the right thing to do) , especially in NE Asia where even midget states like Korea have giant warships, you need to have bigger warships than them to force them to respect you.


I can agree with you about smaller LHDs being less expensive meaning China can build quite a decent number of them, but at the same time large LHDs aren't really a bad thing. In fact, a large LHD for the PLA Navy isn't much about bragging rights but more so about transporting a larger number of helicopters and troops over the ocean than smaller amphibious assault ships such as Mistral-class or Dokdo-class.


----------



## 055_destroyer

obj 705A said:


> some people (including many Chinese members) still falsely claim that size does not matter when some one expresses his disapointment that the 075 isn't as large as the Wasp, they dismis those who say braging rights is important for navies. saying something like "we don't need something that big, 35k ton is the sweet spot", but no 35k ton is not the sweet spot, you could just build something like the Mistral.. 21k ton, carries 16 heavy helis & costs 600$ million, since China would surely build more LHDs than France & labour cost in China is much lower than in France then that would make a Chinese 21k tonne LHD close in cost to a PLA FFG thus allowing China to aquire more of them to spread out it's ASW helis on a larger area (there was a 25k ton export variant of the 075), if 35k tonnes is the sweet spot then why will China build a larger 075A! there isn't any kind of aircraft that a 35k tonne won't (in the future) be able to operate, after all much smaller LHDs can operate VTOL fighters, that is why I can confidently say the only reason why the PLA wants to build a larger 075A is purely for braging rights (which is the right thing to do) , especially in NE Asia where even midget states like Korea have giant warships, you need to have bigger warships than them to force them to respect you.
> 
> I believe the reason why they built the smaller LHD before the bigger one is because the core components of the 075A (ie: engines etc..) where still not ready/proven, & they where only ready when China already built many of the components of the smaller 075, since they cant just dispose of the 075 components they decided to use them up in building 3 smaller LHDs.



35000tons isn't consider small... Just becos its slight smaller than Wasp or America LHD, it still consider a class above than many other LHD. Let me ask you, right after Wasp and America. Which countries LHD is bigger than 075?

If China 002A carrier is only 85000tons and smaller than Nimitz and Gerald Ford. Are you going to classify its a medium or small carrier?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## obj 705A

055_destroyer said:


> Let me ask you, right after Wasp and America. Which countries LHD is bigger than 075?


I meant it is relatively small, that is when comapred to the Wasp it is smaller (by maybe 4k-5k tonnes), obviously it is still bigger than anything else.


----------



## Daniel808

I confused with troller here, who trying to convince this Type 075 LHD 'small'
What a stupid comment.

Type 075 LHD have 40,000 tonnes when it fully loaded, it's much much bigger than LHD or light carrier from other countries including French, spain, italy, south korea, and japan.
And roughly in the same size of Wasp Class (41,000 tonnes fully loaded)

https://sputniknews.com/amp/militar...a-launches-first-type-075-helicopter-carrier/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## obj 705A

Daniel808 said:


> I confused with troller here, who trying to convince this Type 075 LHD 'small'
> What a stupid comment.
> 
> Type 075 LHD have 40,000 tonnes when it fully loaded, it's much much bigger than LHD or light carrier from other countries including French, spain, italy, south korea, and japan.
> And roughly in the same size of Wasp Class (41,000 tonnes fully loaded)
> 
> https://sputniknews.com/amp/militar...a-launches-first-type-075-helicopter-carrier/


is your brain that much incapable of comprehending what I wrote even after repeating it time & time again? I said it's relatively small when compared to the Wasp or latest America (45k tonnes) which is a well known indisputable fact, a difference of 6k-9k tonnes is not a small difference, you are the troll here not me.


----------



## waja2000

nang2 said:


> Then you need to lower it when building the 3rd ship in the place of the 1st.



Dock will close again and all water will sucked out, become dry dock to continue construction 2nd and 3th unit LHD


----------



## samsara

055_destroyer said:


> 35000tons isn't consider small... Just becos its slight smaller than Wasp or America LHD, it still consider a class above than many other LHD. Let me ask you, right after Wasp and America. Which countries LHD is bigger than 075?
> 
> If China 002A carrier is only 85000tons and smaller than Nimitz and Gerald Ford. Are you going to classify its a medium or small carrier?


China cannot continuously build something less grandeur than the United States ones, be it the LHD, carrier, sub etc, for that's how the world is measured! But I will be patient to wait and see. It may take few more years to see clearer, after all China just really started to build those high quality warships in the last 5~10 years, roughly. But every year the rolling progresses will be coming out and we gonna see with better clarity year after year, after all we all at best can only see the partial picture, we never know the whole puzzle and the related planning. Just be patient and watch with full optimism  Just one year ago or so, we all never know when a 075 would come out aside from all the paper info.

Those bright days when PLA incl PLAN have assets comparable to its counterpart in the U.S. will definitely come in not very far distant future! One must have a faith! And I do!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 055_destroyer

samsara said:


> China cannot continuously build something less grandeur than the United States ones, be it the LHD, carrier, sub etc, for that's how the world is measured! But I will be patient to wait and see. It may take few more years to see clearer, after all China just really started to build those high quality warships in the last 5~10 years, roughly. But every year the rolling progresses will be coming out and we gonna see with better clarity year after year, after all we all at best can only see the partial picture, we never know the whole puzzle and the related planning. Just be patient and watch with full optimism  Just one year ago or so, we all never know when a 075 would come out aside from all the paper info.
> 
> Those bright days when PLA incl PLAN have assets comparable to its counterpart in the U.S. will definitely come in not very far distant future! One must have a faith! And I do!


Size is not everything. If China for the sake of bragging rights build something bigger but redundant or more costly to maintain. If serves no purpose. Let me give you an example.

Kirov battelcruiser vs 055, which is more modern and has a higher chance of survival if one on one? Sure kirov is bigger at 23000tons vs 12000tons but is that how shallow we concluded the result?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## obj 705A

I was wondering what is the cost of a 075, I don't think we recieved any reports regarding that so I did a little guesstimate, so the Mistral (21k ton) costs 600$ million, hypothetically a Mistral enlarged to 36k ton would cost less than 1050$ billion, obviously building one large ship would cost less than building two smaller ships that are aproximatpey half the size because it would have only one set of equipment (eg:Radars, sensors etc.. ), so probably 960$ billion, however labour costs in China are much lower so the 075 probably costs around 800$ million unless if it was built to higher military standards, however most likely it was built to lower comercial standards considering that it took less than a 052D to finish.


----------



## obj 705A

055_destroyer said:


> Kirov battelcruiser vs 055, which is more modern and has a higher chance of survival if one on one? Sure kirov is bigger at 23000tons vs 12000tons but is that how shallow we concluded the result?



that is not a fair comparison though.. the Kirov is using ancient outdated technology that is like comparing an Iowa battleship to a Ticonderoga, a better comparison would be.. Type 052D to what ever Burke variant that is equal in technology, the Burke would be better because it's simply bigger so it can carry a bigger load, as simple as that.


----------



## LKJ86

Via @Neo双垂尾蓝光 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86

Via @Fortress-45 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## waja2000

obj 705A said:


> I was wondering what is the cost of a 075, I don't think we recieved any reports regarding that so I did a little guesstimate, so the Mistral (21k ton) costs 600$ million, hypothetically a Mistral enlarged to 36k ton would cost less than 1050$ billion, obviously building one large ship would cost less than building two smaller ships that are aproximatpey half the size because it would have only one set of equipment (eg:Radars, sensors etc.. ), so probably 960$ billion, however labour costs in China are much lower so the 075 probably costs around 800$ million unless if it was built to higher military standards, however most likely it was built to lower comercial standards considering that it took less than a 052D to finish.



I guest around usd 500-600 mil


----------



## Brainsucker

obj 705A said:


> that is not a fair comparison though.. the Kirov is using ancient outdated technology that is like comparing an Iowa battleship to a Ticonderoga, a better comparison would be.. Type 052D to what ever Burke variant that is equal in technology, the Burke would be better because it's simply bigger so it can carry a bigger load, as simple as that.



I don't think that bigger means always better. The history of WW2 thought us a lot. Where Japanese big warships became the victim of small American Torpedo boats. Also, to send the bigger 055 Destroyer is actually riskier than to send 2 052D Destroyers. Because number still work as dominant influence to gain an advantage in battle. And to send a bigger ship means that you lose more men, more missiles, more everything when the ship is sunk.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @大鱼儿honey from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rafi

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 582612
> View attachment 582613
> View attachment 582620
> View attachment 582621
> View attachment 582622
> View attachment 582626
> View attachment 582627
> View attachment 582628
> View attachment 582629
> 
> Via @大鱼儿honey from Weibo



She a beauty. Congratulations to the people of the PRC.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Char

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 582612
> View attachment 582613
> View attachment 582620
> View attachment 582621
> View attachment 582622
> View attachment 582626
> View attachment 582627
> View attachment 582628
> View attachment 582629
> 
> Via @大鱼儿honey from Weibo



We need F-35B!


----------



## vi-va

Char said:


> We need F-35B!


























https://m2.people.cn/r/MV8wXzEzMjc0...Tg=?source=da&tt_group_id=6746462311424213511

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## waja2000

viva_zhao said:


> https://m2.people.cn/r/MV8wXzEzMjc0...Tg=?source=da&tt_group_id=6746462311424213511



this one wing too long/large for 075.

i think below one more ideal if successfully develop.


----------



## Deino

viva_zhao said:


> https://m2.people.cn/r/MV8wXzEzMjc0...Tg=?source=da&tt_group_id=6746462311424213511




And how should a transport replace or even fill the fighter's role?


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.top81cn.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Deino

no. 2

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aziqbal

Wait is the second painted ?


----------



## Deino

aziqbal said:


> Wait is the second painted ?




No ...


----------



## aziqbal

Then this is a old photo ?

since the launched unit is outside and away from the dry dock


----------



## Deino

aziqbal said:


> Then this is a old photo ?
> 
> since the launched unit is outside and away from the dry dock



Yes


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.haohanfw.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via CJDBY

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via STONE102

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Via @龙龑之 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @杜九 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.top81cn.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

Interesting size estimation of the Type 075 LHD made by "Bhurki"(SDF) by using the known dimensions of the Type 071 LPD:

071 - 210.0m x 28.0m (known)
075 - 231.3m x 36.8m (proportional)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @西葛西造舰军事CG from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## antonius123

Deino said:


> Interesting size estimation of the Type 075 LHD made by "Bhurki"(SDF) by using the known dimensions of the Type 071 LPD:
> 
> 071 - 210.0m x 28.0m (known)
> 075 - 231.3m x 36.8m (proportional)
> 
> View attachment 591244


Smaller than Izumo? How come?

Izumo 248m length and 38m beam with 27000 ton full load while type 075 is supposed to be 40000 ton.


----------



## Deino

antonius123 said:


> Smaller than Izumo? How come?
> 
> Izumo 248m length and 38m beam with 27000 ton full load while type 075 is supposed to be 40000 ton.



Simply these are the facts ... maybe the 40 displacement is wrong?


----------



## lcloo

Japanese have always minimised their navy ships' tonnage and type description. Izumo's 27,000 tonnes is very likely an empty displacement weight (i.e. without weight of all types of loads such as fuel, water, personnel, air assets, munitions etc), while type 075's rumoured weight is probably a standard displacement weight or maximum loads weight.

Note that type 075's weight is comparable to US navy ships while Izumo is extra-ordinary light comparing with Chinese and US ships.

Type 071 is more than 22,000 tons, it is shorter, narrower and lower than type 075.

Also, Izumo is officially classified as a DDH, (helicopter destroyer) instead of a landing ship. Japanese behaviour is due to their anti-war constituency after WW2 prohibiting them from acquiring offensive weapons such as aircraft carrier and amphibious assault ships.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1202161811362942976

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo

Deino said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1202161811362942976



Translation:-
075型LHDの2番艦がまもなく組み立て完成
The second ship of the 075 type LHD is assembled and (_will be?_) completed soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

CG




Via @西葛西造舰军事CG from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lcloo




----------



## Deino

lcloo said:


> View attachment 595158




He made two more speculative design loosely based on the Type 075 LHD: One with an angled deck as a dedicated UAV/UCAV carrier and one for a VSTOL fighter

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

No. 2

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo



Reactions: Like Like:

3


----------



## lcloo

2nd 075 work in progress, no 3rd ship sighted.

GE photo dated 2019 Dec 10th

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Via @捣蛋就对 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Via @捣蛋就对 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @秋子谈兵 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @退役舰艇记录员 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

So the island has been installed?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.haohanfw.com

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 610829
> View attachment 610830
> 
> Via www.haohanfw.com



I wasn't able to find an exact comparable image of the first one but it seems to fit best to an image dated 20. August 2019 ... and as such a bit more than a month before launch. So mid- to late-April is indeed highly likely.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @双子红豆鲨 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @云墨斋SSS from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242996349424906240

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @军戈飞扬 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @cycy03666 from lt.cjdby.net

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

by the way 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246384708960882688


----------



## LKJ86

Via @开心包子铺 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aziqbal

great so where are the helicopters ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

aziqbal said:


> great so where are the helicopters ?


Do you mean something like those:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pepsi Cola

aziqbal said:


> great so where are the helicopters ?



They haven't even finished building the ship Mr. "Analyst".


----------



## kungfugymnast

LKJ86 said:


> Do you mean something like those:
> View attachment 621083
> View attachment 621084
> View attachment 621085
> View attachment 621086
> View attachment 621087
> View attachment 621088



China reverse engineered Super Frelon helicopters? WZ10 should be onboard too. No intention for new STOVL fighhters?


----------



## IblinI

kungfugymnast said:


> No intention for new STOVL fighhters?


Not at the moment, step by step.


----------



## kungfugymnast

Jinri said:


> Not at the moment, step by step.



Previously there was leaked photo of China project on STOVL fighter designated J35. Then I saw Deino's post that J35 will be PLAN stealth navalized fighter.


----------



## Deino

kungfugymnast said:


> Previously there was leaked photo of China project on STOVL fighter designated J35. Then I saw Deino's post that J35 will be PLAN stealth navalized fighter.




Maybe you could repost this, but all Chinese VSTOL projects so far leaked are fan-made.


----------



## aziqbal

Yeah and how many of each

1 or 2 maybe 3? Barely covers
One carrier 

you get my point China needs rotary naval aviation brigade


----------



## LKJ86

aziqbal said:


> you get my point China needs rotary naval aviation brigade


The helicopters I mentioned had started to be develeoped many years ago, and something that you don't know doesn't mean that China has done nothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 艹艹艹



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

艹∴∵ said:


> View attachment 621166




Is this real or psed?


----------



## 艹艹艹

Deino said:


> Is this real or psed?


ps

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @捣蛋就对 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ILC

I see on the second one, the radars are visible

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @芝士乳酸君 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kungfugymnast

Deino said:


> Maybe you could repost this, but all Chinese VSTOL projects so far leaked are fan-made.



Noted, it's fake. It was once hot topic with the supposed fake leak photo. If American could easily hired Yak-141 design team to design the STOVL for F-35B, maybe China should do the same.



aziqbal said:


> Yeah and how many of each
> 
> 1 or 2 maybe 3? Barely covers
> One carrier
> 
> you get my point China needs rotary naval aviation brigade



China needs 4 of these for future amphibious assault purpose. They need it if they intended to kick US out of Guam 1 day or in case US tried to seize Spratlys.


----------



## Deino

kungfugymnast said:


> Noted, it's fake. It was once hot topic with the supposed fake leak photo. If American could easily hired Yak-141 design team to design the STOVL for F-35B, maybe China should do the same.




The US did not hire to design the STOVL F-35, only for the nozzle design they were contracted.

As such it is a different thing, if you have a decent engine and need consultaion for a certain detail or if you need a full VSTOL-capable engine, which China clearly still lacks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kungfugymnast

Deino said:


> The US did not hire to design the STOVL F-35, only for the nozzle design they were contracted.
> 
> As such it is a different thing, if you have a decent engine and need consultaion for a certain detail or if you need a full VSTOL-capable engine, which China clearly still lacks.



China could still build their own VSTOL fighters by buying the design from Yak-141. It can't hover as long as F35B with lift fan but could still take off and land anywhere. Besides VSTOL fighters goal is to provide close air support for marines. Ability to carry more payload is higher priority than stealth meaning China should build stealth VSTOL with internal bay and conventional VSTOL fighters for fire support


----------



## LKJ86

April 8, 2020





Via @云墨斋SSS from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aziqbal

wouldn't mind seeing 1 x LHD + 2 x LPD fully ready for amphibious operations


----------



## Deino

And yet again an update from the second Type 075 LHD under construction at the Hudong-Zhonghua Shipyard in Shanghai .... seems to be quite ready for launch!

(Images via @云墨斋SSS at Weibo)


----------



## aziqbal

How are they still working ? 

Overall Chinese shipbuilding hasn’t slowed that much and will most probably make up the time


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> And yet again an update from the second Type 075 LHD under construction at the Hudong-Zhonghua Shipyard in Shanghai .... seems to be quite ready for launch!
> 
> (Images via @云墨斋SSS at Weibo)
> 
> View attachment 622039
> View attachment 622040
> View attachment 622041
> View attachment 622042


Video:https://m.weibo.cn/2617677157/4491906094316039

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zhxy

Type 075 is not the limit of Chinese industry. If desired, China could close the 200,000-ton helicopter landing berths


----------



## Deino

zhxy said:


> Type 075 is not the limit of Chinese industry. If desired, China could close the 200,000-ton helicopter landing berths




Not sure, what you smoke, but even the largest super-carriers are just above 100,000-ton and you suggest a 200,000-ton helicopter landing platform!??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kungfugymnast

Deino said:


> Not sure, what you smoke, but even the largest super-carriers are just above 100,000-ton and you suggest a 200,000-ton helicopter landing platform!??



That's probably concrete carrier like concrete battleship made by US during WW2. Not a bad idea having a large concrete carrier towed to Spratlys for South China Sea defense.


----------



## Deino

kungfugymnast said:


> That's probably concrete carrier like concrete battleship made by US during WW2. Not a bad idea having a large concrete carrier towed to Spratlys for South China Sea defense.




Come on ... why building such a monster and towing it towards the SCS when there are enough islands?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kungfugymnast

Deino said:


> Come on ... why building such a monster and towing it towards the SCS when there are enough islands?



In case the island is not enough and avoid damaging corals, that'll shut those environmentalists up. Concrete carrier is tougher and easier to land/take off compared to current PLAN carrier that can't get catapult launch ready. A large mobile airport platform is good enough for conventional take off yet unsinkable.


----------



## LKJ86

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248504662262607872

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kungfugymnast

LKJ86 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248504662262607872
> View attachment 622455



Seems like this amphibious assault ship will be ready soon. What will be added to flight deck and well deck? Some WZ10, WZ19 attack helicopters, WZ20 ASW. Then in well deck amphibious IFV, no Zubir hovercraft?


----------



## Pyr0test

One of the LHD in Shanghai went up in flames


----------



## kungfugymnast

Pyr0test said:


> One of the LHD in Shanghai went up in flames



Went up in flame = caught fire? Which country LHD is that? Which model?


----------



## Deino

kungfugymnast said:


> Went up in flame = caught fire? Which country LHD is that? Which model?




He is correct 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248847968788234240


----------



## BL33D

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248849520647077889







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248852542349443072


----------



## Tipu7

Is it the first LHD or the one which was about to launch?


----------



## striver44

Tipu7 said:


> Is it the first LHD or the one which was about to launch?
> View attachment 622661


I think it's the firs one, look at the crane (red) at the background

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Tipu7 said:


> Is it the first LHD or the one which was about to launch?
> View attachment 622661




Looks like the first one ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BL33D

Closer view


----------



## Beast

BL33D said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248849520647077889
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248852542349443072



Why is this thread on central south asia?


----------



## Sinnerman108

At least we can rule out not closing the hatch.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BL33D

Beast said:


> Why is this thread on central south asia?


Shit. My mistake. @The Eagle Can you shift this to right forum.


----------



## namefield_empty

Very sad!!! Accidents like these are a stark reminder to the folks gloating over other's misfortune that mishaps may happen to any nation inspite of the best practices. I wonder if this vessel can be salvaged or will it be rendered to the scrapyard..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BL33D

Axomiya_lora said:


> Very sad!!! Accidents like these are a stark reminder to the folks gloating over other's misfortune that mishaps may happen to any nation inspite of the best practices. I wonder if this vessel can be salvaged or will it be rendered to the scrapyard..


The fire was quickly put out but it should delay the schedule.


----------



## namefield_empty

BL33D said:


> The fire was quickly put out but it should delay the schedule.


Oh, then it should atleast save the Chinese from major embarrassment.


----------



## IblinI

Put off after half hour, hope everyone is safe.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ultima Thule

Accidents can happen during any weapon development program in the world so what so special about it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zhxy

Given China's industrial capacity, this is not a serious matter. It takes about 1 month to repair the damage of type-075. This will be more difficult for other countries. Like the case of "Russia's Only Aircraft Carrier Is on Fire"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Beast said:


> Why is this thread on central south asia?



So Sanghi Indians can clap and jump around with glee....

They can't afford one - so this is the next best thing....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IblinI

Everyone is safe.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Jinri said:


> Everyone is safe.








还好。。。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daniel808

BL33D said:


> The fire was quickly put out but it should delay the schedule.



Shit happen everywhere
But how you handle it, that's the most important thing.

The fire successfully put off in half hour, and no fatalities
Big applause for their Emergency Management System


There is No explosion or something like that, the fire put off in only half hour.
The damage must be categorized as minor.

And with HDZH Shipyard Industrial capability, the delay will not long. Only 2 to 4 weeks delay at least, can be faster

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kungfugymnast

Deino said:


> He is correct
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248847968788234240



Such unfortunate. Read from youtube, the fire caused by short circuit in power supply to welding machine. Guess they'll need to rebuild the entire landing deck.


----------



## aziqbal

Very bad 

a lot of damage is caused by smoke 

should never happen again 

new health and safety rules should be enforced 

this is a capital Ship


----------



## Han Patriot

kungfugymnast said:


> Such unfortunate. Read from youtube, the fire caused by short circuit in power supply to welding machine. Guess they'll need to rebuild the entire landing deck.


I don't see a fire, I suspect the cables got burnt, they need to do recabling.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IblinI



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kungfugymnast

Han Patriot said:


> I don't see a fire, I suspect the cables got burnt, they need to do recabling.



Good, repair should not take long then. They'll be commissioned on schedule


----------



## Han Patriot

kungfugymnast said:


> Good, repair should not take long then. They'll be commissioned on schedule


Judging from my experience with Shanghai yards, yes they will.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## flowerfan2020

The ash on the outside has been wiped clean and is being renovated. The cause of the fire is the foamed plastic box burned. It looks like the smoke is big, no harm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

flowerfan2020 said:


> The ash on the outside has been wiped clean and is being renovated. The cause of the fire is the foamed plastic box burned. It looks like the smoke is big, no harm
> View attachment 622825




Here the same image bigger ...







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248996110594531329

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daniel808

*Fire on China's first amphibious assault ship to have no major impact: sources*
By Guo Yuandan Source:Global Times Published: 2020/4/12 0:20:29




*China held a launch ceremony for its first Type 075 amphibious assault ship in Shanghai on September 25, 2019. Photo: 81.cn*


China's first Type 075 amphibious assault ship reportedly caught on fire on Saturday at the Hudong Zhonghua Shipyard in Shanghai. *Although thick smoke was seen on the ship, sources in the know said the accident was not significant and will not wield any major impact on further construction.*

Photos circulating on the internet showed that the stern of a Type 075 amphibious assault ship was blackened by a fire, and certain videos showed that there was fire at the stern, and columns of smoke were billowing with the wind, Singaporean news outlet Lianhe Zaobao reported on Saturday. 

Sources said the ship that caught fire was the first Type 075 of the People's Liberation Army (PLA) Navy, and the warship was still under construction.

The ship received a grand launch ceremony on September 25, 2019. As China's first ever domestically developed amphibious assault ship, the Type 075 has strong capabilities in amphibious warfare and could conduct multiple types of missions. According to plan, the ship would conduct equipment calibration, mooring and sea trials.

In line with general rules, related testing processes after the ship's launch are still under the management of the shipyard rather than the navy.

Beijing-based naval expert Li Jie told the Global Times on Saturday that smoke concentrated on the middle and rear areas of the ship, judging from the photos, and the cause for the fire is likely be problems with the power and mechanical systems, sparks caused by electric welding in maintenance, a fire in the kitchen or some flammable materials on deck or in the hanger that were left unsupervised for some time.

*Judging from the thickness of the smoke, the fire was put under control quickly, and since no open flames were seen, the fire should have been extinguished very quickly, Li said.

Echoing Li, an expert in the shipbuilding industry who asked not to be named told the Global Times on Saturday that the thick smoke indicated the emergency response was fast.*

Since the construction of the ship was still underway, there could be materials being placed on the ground, which could have been ignited by sparks caused by electric welding, the anonymous expert said.

Sources in the know said that although the smoke seemed to be thick, the fire was not even considered a small accident, and will have no major impact on further construction.

Any missed details could result in an accident in the construction of a large ship, and a small problem could potentially impact the overall construction, Li said, noting that despite this, no country could possibly avoid all accidents, so there is no need to groundlessly speculate on the origins of the Type 075's fire.

Accidents taking place in the process of construction can help find out any causes and solve hidden problems in advance, before a larger accident occurs, Li said, noting that, as the amphibious assault ship will be frequently used in the future, if any major technical issues were to be found later on when the ship was being used by the military, the result may potentially be worse.

https://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1185315.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kungfugymnast

kungfugymnast said:


> Good, repair should not take long then. They'll be commissioned on schedule



China needs amphibious assault ship before US becomes aggressive after Covid19 ending, might pick on country such as Iran to rob out of desperation. Amphibious assault ship would allow China to deploy its army fast to hold ground. Expect US to fuel up tension over South China Sea to disrupt Asia's economy. Type 075 will be useful over Spratlys island and to show US that Guam is not safe from China amphibious assault.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khanivore

BL33D said:


> The fire was quickly put out but it should delay the schedule.



Everything should be on schedule, the hull has been quickly repaired.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249244331002621952

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249243561607876608

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249234383195623425

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PeacefulWar

I don't see fire only smokes, guess that's a good sign?


----------



## Khanivore

PeacefulWar said:


> I don't see fire only smokes, guess that's a good sign?


It was quickly cleaned up.


----------



## Daniel808

The Hull already Recovered this afternoon.
Very quick

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Deino

via https://photo.weibo.com/6111786953/wbphotos/large/mid/4492931828609260/pid/006FCqYVgy1gdr37cc3e5j374w2la1l8?Refer=weibofeedv5 …

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250650217583644672


----------



## LKJ86

Via @摇篮里的航海家 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

April 16, 2020







Via @云墨斋SSS from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

April 18, 2020










Via @音响有点贱丿 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.haohanfw.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

As noted by @lqy99021608 at Twitter just today, the second Type 075 LHD will be launched on 22. April 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

Allegedly a new image showing the preparations for the second Type 075's launch on 22. April.

via @TheElegant055 / Twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 625815
> View attachment 625816
> 
> By @大英弟国的首相 from Weibo




And both merged!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Armchair

The American ones I've seen near Norfolk are gigantic, they are aircraft carriers in all but name.


----------



## Deino

Armchair said:


> The American ones I've seen near Norfolk are gigantic, they are aircraft carriers in all but name.




Yes they are ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> And both merged!
> 
> View attachment 625832


Maybe that is the true source...




Via @卫之庶 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

No. 2 is in the water! 

(via

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1252823804960600065)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Figaro

How extensive was the damage done by the fire? Didn't look too terrible in the photos ...


----------



## zhxy

Flame does not cause damage to type-075. China only needs 1-5 days to remedy the consequences

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 艹艹艹



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Deino

Congrats! 
















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1252852149987377153

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Deino

And here a video from its launch:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1252868338369171458

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @_老年_ from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Via @摇篮里的航海家 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

High-resolution pics...




























Via @开心包子铺 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

Here an even better video from the launch:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @开心包子铺 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @羽麟军-狐狸酱 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @羽麟军-狐狸酱 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aziqbal

last decade was a complete turnaround for the Chinese navy 

in 2010 they one single semi flat deck the Type 071 LPD, at most 4 helicopters 

now they have 

2 x Carriers 
2 x LHD 
and 8 x LPD 

and 003 soon to follow next year 

in wonder what this decade will bring, glad to have followed every development

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

aziqbal said:


> last decade was a complete turnaround for the Chinese navy
> 
> in 2010 they one single semi flat deck the Type 071 LPD, at most 4 helicopters
> 
> now they have
> 
> 2 x Carriers
> 2 x LHD
> and 8 x LPD
> 
> and 003 soon to follow next year
> 
> in wonder what this decade will bring, glad to have followed every development


The world does not behave in a simple, linear fashion.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## zhxy

Does China export type-075?


----------



## LKJ86

zhxy said:


> Does China export type-075?


You have to consider which countries need it and can pay for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> You have to consider which countires need it and can pay for it.




Russia would be an option instead of developing and building their own one after the failed Mistral deal ... but I'm sure, politics again will prevent this.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> Russia would be an option instead of developing and building their own one after the failed Mistral deal ... but I'm sure, politics again will prevent this.


If Russia buys Type 075 or others from China, how can Russia persuade other countries to buy its warships?

PLAAF bought 24 Su-35SK, and then many people think that Su-35SK would perform better than J-20...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## aziqbal

LKJ86 said:


> If Russia buys Type 075 or others from China, how can Russia persuade other countries to buy its warships?
> 
> PLAAF bought 24 Su-35SK, and then many people think that Su-35SK would perform better than J-20...



Same way Russia bought from France the Mistral and yet many countries buy Mig29 and Su35 from Russia and not Rafale from France 

this is not the reason, the main reason would simply be Russian ego

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Figaro

LKJ86 said:


> If Russia buys Type 075 or others from China, how can Russia persuade other countries to buy its warships?
> 
> PLAAF bought 24 Su-35SK, and then many people think that Su-35SK would perform better than J-20...


I still don't know why the PLAAF bought 24 Su-35SKs at very expensive prices ...


----------



## vi-va

Figaro said:


> I still don't know why the PLAAF bought 24 Su-35SKs at very expensive prices ...



Not much money for PLAAF budget. 
We can take a look at Russia final evolution of Flanker. It will help J-16 project.
We can has first hands experience of Russia pioneered weapon system, S-400, Su-35. This is called building trust.
We can offset some trade issues.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## zhxy

viva_zhao said:


> Not much money for PLAAF budget.
> We can take a look at Russia final evolution of Flanker. It will help J-16 project.
> We can has first hands experience of Russia pioneered weapon system, S-400, Su-35. This is called building trust.
> We can offset some trade issues.



You're right. China has never wasted money. With huge reserves of foreign currency, they absolutely can buy weapons in the style of saudi arabia and india. But that never happened.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PeacefulWar

Figaro said:


> I still don't know why the PLAAF bought 24 Su-35SKs at very expensive prices ...


I guess PLAAF want to compare with latest Russian fighters to evaluate own Chinese latest fighters.
Sounds a bit strange at the first because it wastes some budgets, but I found it is something PLAAF will do, not strange at all at second thought 

Remember PLAN upgraded warships after building every two warships until they are happy with 52D?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daniel808

LKJ86 said:


> If Russia buys Type 075 or others from China, how can Russia persuade other countries to buy its warships?
> 
> PLAAF bought 24 Su-35SK, and then many people think that Su-35SK would perform better than J-20...



Saudi Arabia or Pakistan is more probable candidate than Russian

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

Good morning, with a question ... do we know any official Chinese media coverage + images of the second Type 075's launch?

I found it at GlobatTimes but only with the first ship shown ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

aziqbal said:


> Same way Russia bought from France the Mistral and yet many countries buy Mig29 and Su35 from Russia and not Rafale from France
> 
> this is not the reason, the main reason would simply be Russian ego


But you can't deny the fact that many people including Russian believe that the weapons from the west are better than those from Russia.
So, buying Mistral from France is acceptable for Russia and Russian weapon buyers.

But now, it is not easy for Russia to admit that Chinese weapons are also better than those of Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PeacefulWar

Deino said:


> Good morning, with a question ... do we know any official Chinese media coverage + images of the second Type 075's launch?
> 
> I found it at GlobatTimes but only with the first ship shown ...


Yes, there are.
https://mil.news.sina.com.cn/jssd/2020-04-23/doc-iirczymi7869434.shtml
https://news.163.com/20/0422/16/FAR3RI2E00019B3E.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @鸵鸟模型工作室 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @别跟我抢荔枝这个昵称 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## LKJ86

Via @开心包子铺 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Han Patriot

I


LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 627221
> 
> Via @开心包子铺 from Weibo


Is this jiagnan shyard?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## luciferdd

Han Patriot said:


> I
> 
> Is this jiagnan shyard?



HUDONG


----------



## LKJ86

Via @老王RR涡扇花动机 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## kungfugymnast

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 628354
> View attachment 628355
> 
> Via @老王RR涡扇花动机 from Weibo



Things would be fun if China already have VSTOL fighters already in production to fill Type075 deck. That would put up stiff challenge to USS wasp with F-35B in South China Sea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @Neo双垂尾蓝光 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86

May 15, 2020










Via @深海咆哮者 from lt.cjdby.net

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

I'm not sure but could this be the Type 075 LHD's first main engine test?

(Images via weibo@壞中尉_喜歡马刺的四分卫)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## lcloo

White smoke = water steam from diesel combustion engine. Clean burning.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

lcloo said:


> White smoke = water steam from diesel combustion engine. Clean burning.




Thanks ... but is it the true propulsion system or only a minor test?


----------



## lcloo

Deino said:


> Thanks ... but is it the true propulsion system or only a minor test?


Probably first ignition test of main engine, more tests will follow later. Major test will be on sea trial where they will push the engine rpm to the maximum.

I believe the main engine is diesel powered.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @卫星图像发烧员 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @利刃斩海飞剪艏 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空知识杂志王亚男 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Figaro

lcloo said:


> White smoke = water steam from diesel combustion engine. Clean burning.


Tell that to Russia's Kuznetsov


----------



## LKJ86

Via @SS-287 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 645013
> View attachment 645014
> View attachment 645015
> View attachment 645016
> 
> Via @SS-287 from Weibo




Interesting, they also show two helicopter mock ups on deck. While the first one behind is quite clearly a Z-8/-18 the one in from does not look like a Z-9 or Z-20.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

Deino said:


> Interesting, they also show two helicopter mock ups on deck. While the first one behind is quite clearly a Z-8/-18 the one in from does not look like a Z-9 or Z-20.
> 
> View attachment 645066


Looks like the other helicopter is a drone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

lcloo said:


> Looks like the other helicopter is a drone.




Indeed ... but any idea which one?


----------



## samsara

From Interstellar /SDF.

_1) Type 075 is designed to support unmanned helicopter operation, just like Type 055.

2) The helicopter is developed by
CHRDI (Chinese Helicopter Research and Development Institute).

3) The helicopter entered the stage of detailed design roughly two years ago._


NOTE: I notice that dual members at PDF Chinese Defence thread and SDF behave rather differently.

Active users at SDF who are also members here tend to repost the new, interesting info found at PDF back at SDF with most of the time, a short credit was given to Userid only without even mentioning it sourced from PDF (casual readers won't realize that such info was in fact ported from PDF… I note some unspoken reluctance from them to mention the PDF name). BUT the reverse actions are just few! Very few dual members repost new, interesting info from SDF back to PDF. This unbalanced behaviour will create more gaps between the two over time with disadvantages to PDF!

Moreover SDF has been imposing new reg push by hiding its URLs for non-regged readers while PDF remains freely accessible in full, regged users and non-regged readers are just treated the same.

I hope active members here who are regged there will also repost the *selective new, interesting info* as the users deem relevant, as they are porting info from Here ====> There, so as not to inflict the one-sided traffic and apply more balanced practices. 

On the contrary I ever found some dual members applied some kind of pressure in his comment of displeasure when another dual member posted some kind of info at PDF (only) and missed out SDF (just like some Chinese-sourced info on Type 054 iirc, btw I won't mention any specific moniker) but I cannot say the same for the reverse action!

Due to new reg push initiative there, any one paying attention will notice more regged hatches come out there than here lately, for PDF with its free full access approach applies no push, thus no incentive for new user reg, unless someone intends to make a post!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Figaro

samsara said:


> From Interstellar /SDF.
> 
> _1) Type 075 is designed to support unmanned helicopter operation, just like Type 055.
> 
> 2) The helicopter is developed by
> CHRDI (Chinese Helicopter Research and Development Institute).
> 
> 3) The helicopter entered the stage of detailed design roughly two years ago._
> 
> 
> NOTE: I notice that dual members at PDF Chinese Defence thread and SDF behave rather differently.
> 
> Active users at SDF who are also members here tend to repost the new, interesting info found at PDF back at SDF with most of the time, a short credit was given to Userid only without even mentioning it sourced from PDF (casual readers won't realize that such info was in fact ported from PDF… I note some unspoken reluctance from them to mention the PDF name). BUT the reverse actions are just few! Very few dual members repost new, interesting info from SDF back to PDF. This unbalanced behaviour will create more gaps between the two over time with disadvantages to PDF!
> 
> Moreover SDF has been imposing new reg push by hiding its URLs for non-regged readers while PDF remains freely accessible in full, regged users and non-regged readers are just treated the same.
> 
> I hope active members here who are regged there will also repost the *selective new, interesting info* as the users deem relevant, as they are porting info from Here ====> There, so as not to inflict the one-sided traffic and apply more balanced practices.
> 
> On the contrary I ever found some dual members applied some kind of pressure in his comment of displeasure when another dual member posted some kind of info at PDF (only) and missed out SDF (just like some Chinese-sourced info on Type 054 iirc, btw I won't mention any specific moniker) but I cannot say the same for the reverse action!
> 
> Due to new reg push initiative there, any one paying attention will notice more regged hatches come out there than here lately, for PDF with its free full access approach applies no push, thus no incentive for new user reg, unless someone intends to make a post!


Usually developments occur nearly simultaneously on SDF and this forum.


----------



## samsara

A CG picture from some Chinese netizen about some firepower of two hanging anti-tank/anti-ship missiles at a helicopter on board a Type 075 LHD. Photo was taken on Weibo @大包00







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277615461476122629
Manned and unmanned heli, a hint of future application of the LHA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

samsara said:


> A CG picture from some Chinese netizen about some firepower of two hanging anti-tank/anti-ship missiles at a helicopter on board a Type 075 LHD. Photo was taken on Weibo @大包00
> 
> View attachment 646232
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277615461476122629
> Manned and unmanned heli, a hint of future application of the LHA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

The size of the new drone, made by 白玮





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277488248055611392

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277729515096211462

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

*Type 075: When the Chinese helicopter carrier embarks a drone…*

*By Henri Kenhmann — East Pendulum (2020-06-30)*





_
What if Type 075 helicopter carriers, the new vectors of the Chinese Navy's amphibious forces, were designed from the start to operate with drones?_

After the integration tests of the Austrian Camcopter S-100 on the anti-submarine frigates Type 054A, photographed at least twice in June 2011 then in May 2012 by the Japanese Maritime Self-Defense Force (JMSDF), and the 2016 catapulting tests of a fixed-wing Wind Shadow, from the Chinese manufacturer AVIC, on the electromagnetic catapult at the *Naval Pilot Training Center in Xincheng*, there is _no doubt that the Chinese Navy has been looking for a certain time to equip its ships with flying drones._

But it is neither on a first-class frigate, nor on a catapulted aircraft carrier (and yet studies are underway), that the first drones of the Chinese Navy will be operational, at least if we believe in the photos recently taken by a surfer in Shanghai.




_The model of an alleged helicopter drone, on the deck of the lead ship of Type 075, next to that of a Z-8J. Image via SS-287_

*Launched on September 25, 2019 at the Hudong-Zhonghua shipyard*, the fitting out of the Type 075 lead ship is progressing rapidly, despite the fire that started in its apron in April this year.

And as with all Chinese warships under construction, especially those with a deck and/or hangar, embarking full-scale models to test aviation installations on board is an integral part of factory tests before delivery.

But if we are used to seeing models of helicopters and on-board fighter aircraft such as the Z-8J, Z-9D and J-15 on surface vessels and aircraft carriers, or of Z-20 more recently on destroyers Type 052D _modified_ [I guess the author meant Type 052DL with extended length thus longer deck] and Type 055, the appearance of what strongly resembles a drone, with rotary wing, is rather new.

Indeed, on the deck of this first Type 075 we can clearly distinguish, next to a model of Z-8J, the silhouette of an angular fairing machine, with what it seems to be a rotor and blades on the top.

Based on the well-known size of the Z-8J, we can extrapolate and estimate that the craft in question would measure in the 9.55 meters long (some say of 8.23 meters) and more than 2.5 meters tall, that is to say a little smaller than a Z-9, of an MTOW of 4100 kg, or even that a Z-11 of 2250 kg.

As no smaller light military helicopter program than the Z-11 is known today, except probably the EC120 Colibri used by the aviation school of the Chinese Army, we can then suppose that the new craft is in fact a drone, a helicopter drone *whose size exceeds practically all the projects made public so far*.





_On the left, the on-board version of WZ-5B_





_The WZ-6B on-board drone presented by NRIST in 2014_

If the hypothesis of the helicopter drone is proven, the question to know what is the model and the manufacturer of this craft, which measures almost 10 meters long and which could make at least 1200 kg at takeoff, remains unresolved.

Today there are several Chinese entities capable of designing, or who already have projects in progress, in terms of on-board helicopter drone. We can cite for example a few national institutions such as the 601 Chengdu Institute and the 602 CHRDI Institute of the AVIC group, the aerospace groups CASC and CASIC, the specialist in target drones NRIST, the Chinese Academy of Sciences as well as several universities. aeronautics, or even private players such as ZHZ Tech, Ziyan UAV, Sunward Technology… etc.

The *NRIST (Nanjing Research Institute of Simulation Technology)*, better known by its other name the Institute 60 of the Chinese General Staff, notably made a good start in the matter at the 5th UAV Show China in September 2014, by presenting several helicopter drones specially designed to be embarked on warships. One of these drones exposed in the form of a model, the WZ-6B, weighs 1600 kg at takeoff and it has an autonomy of 8 flight hours.

But if the takeoff weight could correspond in the case of the *WZ-6B*, the shape of the airframe clearly diverges from the craft which is on the Type 075 in the photo.

On the other hand, the physical appearance of the drone on the Chinese helicopter carrier is close to that of the *AR-500C*, a helicopter drone developed by the 602 Institute of *CHRDI (Chinese Helicopter Research and Development Institute)* of the AVIC Group, which made its first flight on May 20 this year.

Although the physical resemblance can never be a tangible proof of the kinship of industrial products, but this gave a reason to look for what this design office of AVIC, specialized in the design of helicopters and which has already designed several helicopter drones like the famous *AV-500W*, made in terms of on-board drone.

And we just learned that the CHRDI won an important tender from the Chinese Navy, on September 8, 2016, on the development of a drone. The project is described as having "_*historic importance in the development of naval equipment for China*_" (该项目非同凡响，对于促进我国海军武器装备发展具有划时代意义。).

[Just] Few elements are leaked from the request for tenders and the project, but an *in-depth search in the articles published between 2015 and 2018* still allows us to extract several interesting points:

• The CHRDI “won hands down” this call for tenders, in front of several private companies and institutions in this field.

• It is requested that the drone be operated in a "highly complex" environment.

• One of the key characteristics required in the specifications is to have significant autonomy in flight.

• The tanks of the machine were enlarged during the design, the wall thickness is reduced and passes from 1mm to 0.4mm.

• The person responsible for the design of these tanks is also working on the AC352 project (the localized version of Airbus H175) and that of a heavy helicopter.

• The on-board systems of the drone went into the testing phase in May 2018.





_CG amateur of the craft on Type 075 via 大包00_

It is still premature to confirm with certainty that the craft on the first Type 075 helicopter carrier is indeed a helicopter drone, and that it is the one developed by CHRDI.

But while waiting for new elements from open sources, it will be useful to focus on scenarios for the use of a flying drone in the Chinese Navy. *Because 10 years after their first qualification tests, the entry into service of drones on Chinese warships is only a matter of time.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @摇篮里的航海家 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China’s helicopter carrier expands capability with drone*
By Liu Xuanzun Source:Global Times Published: 2020/7/2 20:49:12



A full-scale model for an unknown type of drone helicopter was recently spotted on the flight deck of China's Type 075 amphibious assault ship, which is undergoing outfitting work in Shanghai. Photo: Screenshot from China Central Television

China's Type 075 amphibious assault ships, the largest warships second only to aircraft carriers, are receiving drone helicopters that can significantly expand their combat capability by providing strong situational awareness, reports suggest, after a full-scale model for an unknown type of drone helicopter was recently spotted on a Type 075 in Shanghai.

According to a photo circulating on a social media platform, the drone helicopter model is seen parked on the flight deck of a Type 075 , which is undergoing outfitting work, Weihutang, a program on military affairs affiliated with China Central Television (CCTV), reported on Thursday.

Compared with the model of a Z-8 or Z-18 helicopter right next to the drone helicopter in the photo, it is about half the size, making it approximately 10 meters long and three meters tall, a relatively large drone helicopter.

The exact type of the drone helicopter model remains undetermined, but analysts speculate it could be an AR500C, China's first high-altitude unmanned helicopter that made its maiden flight in May, the Weihutang report said.

Putting models on a warship's flight deck is a usual approach in outfitting and sea trials to test the compatibility between the aircraft and the ship, finding the best way to arrange the layout, a military expert who asked not to be named told the Global Times on Thursday.

The US Navy also has similar drone helicopters, namely the MQ-8 Fire Scout, on its warships. 

Drone helicopters can conduct reconnaissance, aerial fire support and precision targeting support missions. Since drones are much smaller than manned helicopters, a warship can carry more of them, the expert said.

With more helicopter platforms in the sky covering more areas, the warship can gain much better situational awareness with more real-time battlefield intelligence, giving it an edge in making combat decisions, the expert said, noting that when armed with guns or missiles, the drone helicopters can also conduct high-risk strike missions that might be too dangerous for a manned helicopter.

China has already launched two Type 075 amphibious assault ships, one in September 2019 and the other in April 2020. They are undergoing outfitting work at the Shanghai-based Hudong Zhonghua Shipyard.

Also dubbed as helicopter carriers since their main characteristic is the usage of helicopters in amphibious landing missions, they are expected to play a vital role in missions such as safeguarding of territorial integrity and national sovereignty in areas like Taiwan Island and the South China Sea, analysts said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

An up-close shot of the new drone mockup, also noteworthy most of the scaffolding set up around 075 superstructure has been removed. (Posted on 2020.07.03)






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278818941821952000

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Figaro

samsara said:


> An up-close shot of the new drone mockup, also noteworthy most of the scaffolding set up around 075 superstructure has been removed. (Posted on 2020.07.03)
> 
> View attachment 647486
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278818941821952000


Is this the first or second 075?


----------



## samsara

Figaro said:


> Is this the first or second 075?


No idea, but of course we naturally anticipate the 075 #1 to be cleared first.

Addition:
Henri says it's 075 #1.

There is almost no doubt, it is indeed a helicopter drone, at least a model at the moment, which is on the deck of the *first *helicopter carrier Type 075.

And it is indeed a drone at least 8-meter long, which would make more than a ton given the size.

(just the same closer-look image as I posted above)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278732550874075137

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @_老年_ from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @军戈飞扬 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## lcloo

Sea trial for the first ship must be near.


----------



## LKJ86

Via @仗剑深蓝 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

July 12, 2020










Via @深海咆哮者 from lt.cjdby.net

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## obj 705A

so what happened to third type 075? we have yet to see a single module of a third type 075, does China even intend to have a third one? at this this point it seems the PLAN decided to make do with just two type 075s, and to think there was talk a while ago about the intent to build 3 type 075 followed by another 3 upgraded type 075, yet now it may as well turn out that these two LHDs are as many Type 075s as we will see in the next 5 years.


----------



## Daniel808

LKJ86 said:


> July 12, 2020
> View attachment 651004
> View attachment 651005
> View attachment 651006
> 
> Via @深海咆哮者 from lt.cjdby.net



Scaffolding removed from the first ship.
Sea trials soon?




obj 705A said:


> so what happened to third type 075? we have yet to see a single module of a third type 075, does China even intend to have a third one? at this this point it seems the PLAN decided to make do with just two type 075s, and to think there was talk a while ago about the intent to build 3 type 075 followed by another 3 upgraded type 075, yet now it may as well turn out that these two LHDs are as many Type 075s as we will see in the next 5 years.



I think we cannot conclude anything right now about third unit.
Unless there are sattelite images in the next one or two months


----------



## jjx wood

How many PLAN plan to build this type? I know there are 8 wasp in USN.


----------



## lcloo

obj 705A said:


> so what happened to third type 075? we have yet to see a single module of a third type 075, does China even intend to have a third one? at this this point it seems the PLAN decided to make do with just two type 075s, and to think there was talk a while ago about the intent to build 3 type 075 followed by another 3 upgraded type 075, yet now it may as well turn out that these two LHDs are as many Type 075s as we will see in the next 5 years.


The dry dock in Hudong Zhonghua shipyard right now is committed to the type 071 LPDs ordered by Thailand, also the type 054A/P for Pakistan. After these orders are fulfilled, we will know if the next ship is a type 075, or even the rumoured larger type 075A.

A time lapse after operating the two type 075 before continuation of construction will give time to assess the strength and weakness of the design of the first two ships.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jjx wood

Agree, they should experiment these 2 before building more.


----------



## obj 705A

What is there to experiment on this ship though that would warrant not building more! It's just a ship that carries helicopters, is it the engines or radars or electronics of the ship? I'm pretty sure they wouldn't have built two of it simultaneously without previously testing every component of it down to the smallest screw, they wouldn't have built 2 at the same time if they weren't 100% sure that the design of the ship and every part of it was flawless, you do not produce two 35k ton warships simultaneously if you need to test something on it, especially not China.

That is why I believe the one & only possible reason as to why they aren't building more at the moment is because the drydock is currently occupied by other ships.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sheik

obj 705A said:


> What is there to experiment on this ship though that would warrant not building more! It's just a ship that carries helicopters, is it the engines or radars or electronics of the ship? I'm pretty sure they wouldn't have built two of it simultaneously without previously testing every component of it down to the smallest screw, they wouldn't have built 2 at the same time if they weren't 100% sure that the design of the ship and every part of it was flawless, you do not produce two 35k ton warships simultaneously if you need to test something on it, especially not China.
> 
> That is why I believe the one & only possible reason as to why they aren't building more at the moment is because the drydock is currently occupied by other ships.



I think the 3rd one is already there.


----------



## Figaro

sheik said:


> I think the 3rd one is already there.
> View attachment 651418


I think the third hull is just suspected ... not confirmed. Are we sure that module is for the 075?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

sheik said:


> I think the 3rd one is already there.
> View attachment 651418




I think this was a misinterpretation then

By the way ... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283637529858772993

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @铁幕君SSS from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## sheik

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 652305
> 
> Via @铁幕君SSS from Weibo



Number 2?


----------



## Daniel808

sheik said:


> Number 2?



Yes, the 1st scaffolding already removed

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sheik

Looks like larger 076 with IEP and EMALS/AAG is on its way. 
That may have explained why we are not building more 075's at this time.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## obj 705A

sheik said:


> Looks like larger 076 with IEP and EMALS/AAG is on its way.
> That may have explained why we are not building more 075's at this time.
> 
> View attachment 652888
> 
> View attachment 652902
> 
> View attachment 652904
> 
> View attachment 652895
> 
> View attachment 652896



Can someone provide translation for this please?
I mean the first thing I thought when reading "type 076 with EMALS" was.. yeah that won't happen. So I don't know man, may be I will be proven wrong and China will give us a surprise with this ultra super power LHD with EMALS but... I highly doubt that's gonna happen.


----------



## Figaro

obj 705A said:


> Can someone provide translation for this please?
> I mean the first thing I thought when reading "type 076 with EMALS" was.. yeah that won't happen. So I don't know man, may be I will be proven wrong and China will give us a surprise with this ultra super power LHD with EMALS but... I highly doubt that's gonna happen.


According to Pop3, the new LHD will circumvent using a STOVL to launch aircraft ... so most likely it is going to be an EM catapult. Honestly, the technology of a EM catapult LHD is easier than constructing the 003 carrier, which also has a EM catapult, so this is not surprising at all to me. A much easier solution than implementing STOVL although they may have to lengthen the 076's flight deck compared to the 075.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sheik

obj 705A said:


> Can someone provide translation for this please?
> I mean the first thing I thought when reading "type 076 with EMALS" was.. yeah that won't happen. So I don't know man, may be I will be proven wrong and China will give us a surprise with this ultra super power LHD with EMALS but... I highly doubt that's gonna happen.



It's happening. 
The EMALS catapult is for drones like GJ-11. In the future it may support Chines STOVL aircrafts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Figaro

sheik said:


> It's happening.
> The EMALS catapult is for drones like GJ-11. In the future it may support Chines STOVL aircrafts.


I don't think the Chinese are going to do STOVL aircrafts ... according to Pupu, the 076 was meant to circumvent STOVL. I guess China has decided STOVL is not worthy of the investment/technical cost.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leviathan

Figaro said:


> I don't think the Chinese are going to do STOVL aircrafts ... according to Pupu, the 076 was meant to circumvent STOVL. I guess China has decided STOVL is not worthy of the investment/technical cost.


YES, The technoledge for STOVL cost to long...China have almost ZERO experience in this filed. For a workable STOVL, at least 15 years...


----------



## sheik

Figaro said:


> I don't think the Chinese are going to do STOVL aircrafts ... according to Pupu, the 076 was meant to circumvent STOVL. I guess China has decided STOVL is not worthy of the investment/technical cost.



I was not focusing when I replied to the last post.
Yes, the point is that 076 will be able to operate regular aircraft like J-35. For future STOVL (IF PLA gets it eventually), they can be used even on 075.


----------



## Deino

sheik said:


> Looks like larger 076 with IEP and EMALS/AAG is on its way.
> That may have explained why we are not building more 075's at this time.
> 
> View attachment 652888
> 
> View attachment 652902
> 
> View attachment 652904
> 
> View attachment 652895
> 
> View attachment 652896



Interesting concept but the one with J-15s makes no sense.


----------



## obj 705A

I don't want to keep talking forever about how I don't think this vessel will exist so I just want to say it once more, regarding the chances of having this Type 076 CVL, I'm ten times more pessimistic than even Gordon Chang who still to this day continues saying "China collapse" even as China's GDP became more than double what it was.
I will only believe it when I see this CVL.

Any way moving on , just for the sake of argument let us say the CVL does exist, why the F are so many people on CJDBY calling it "drone mothership"? That is just.. heavy aircrafts can take off from a ski jump with reduced load which is why every major country dreams of having catapults so that they can launch whatever they want, if the Type 076 is equipped with catapults then it will launch the same kind of aircrafts launched from the Type 003 just in much lower numbers.

Also one more thing, when poor countries want a CV , they build a small one (CVL) because they can't afford the CVN, however when a large power that can afford multiple CVNs starts building CVLs.. that means they want such a very large number of aircraft carriers that they decided to build CVLs alongside the CVNs.

It seems the PLAN has reached a conclusion (perhaps a long time ago) that modern naval war will be fought mainly with aircraft carriers instead of with DDGs.


----------



## Char

obj 705A said:


> Can someone provide translation for this please?
> I mean the first thing I thought when reading "type 076 with EMALS" was.. yeah that won't happen. So I don't know man, may be I will be proven wrong and China will give us a surprise with this ultra super power LHD with EMALS but... I highly doubt that's gonna happen.



China is porting EMALS everywhere, it's said that also in civil aviation to reduce carbon emissions,


----------



## Daniel808

Figaro said:


> I don't think the Chinese are going to do STOVL aircrafts ... according to Pupu, the 076 was meant to circumvent STOVL. I guess China has decided STOVL is not worthy of the investment/technical cost.



This Type 076 LHD-CVL is a very good concept honestly.

But how can it circumvent STOVL with UCAV?
I still don't get it, unless they put some J-35 onboard or maybe they are developing Next Gen UCAV?

@Deino @Figaro




Deino said:


> Interesting concept but the one with J-15s makes no sense.


----------



## obj 705A

Daniel808 said:


> But how can it circumvent STOVL with UCAV?
> I still don't get it, unless they put some J-35 onboard or maybe they are developing Next Gen UCAV?


They say it will have EMALS so it won't need STOVL.
Again if it has catapults it will launch all kinds of aircraft manned and unmanned, why the F do so many people keep on saying that it is just for drones!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 52051

obj 705A said:


> They say it will have EMALS so it won't need STOVL.
> Again if it has catapults it will launch all kinds of aircraft manned and unmanned, why the F do so many people keep on saying that it is just for drones!



As a LHA, it may don't have a sufficiently large storage/dock to keep manned fighters in, they have their priority through.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## obj 705A

52051 said:


> As a LHA, it may don't have a sufficiently large storage/dock to keep manned fighters in, they have their priority through.



Dude wtf are you talking about, not enough space? It is no less than 45k tons, if the America class has enough space why shouldn't an equally sized (or perhaps even larger) CVL not have enough space! It has enough space guaranteed 100% period.


----------



## IblinI

obj 705A said:


> They say it will have EMALS so it won't need STOVL.
> Again if it has catapults it will launch all kinds of aircraft manned and unmanned, why the F do so many people keep on saying that it is just for drones!


Various drones, there is photos of sat image showing EMALS launching drone in land test site.
also, I think if this project does exist then it means China has matured in this tech and thus not a big deal as many people think it would be.



obj 705A said:


> Dude wtf are you talking about, not enough space? It is no less than 45k tons, if the America class has enough space why shouldn't an equally sized (or perhaps even larger) CVL not have enough space! It has enough space guaranteed 100% period.


we don't have a working stovl fighter and our marine doctrine is totally different with yankees.


----------



## Deino

*We have now a dedicated thread for the rumoured Type 076*


----------



## obj 705A

IblinI said:


> Various drones, there is photos of sat image showing EMALS launching drone in land test site.
> also, I think if this project does exist then it means China has matured in this tech and thus not a big deal as many people think it would be.
> 
> 
> we don't have a working stovl fighter and our marine doctrine is totally different with yankees.



I don't think you quite understood my point, yeah I get it that it will use EMALS (if the ship exists) , what I was talking about is how some idiots on CJDBY keep on calling it "drone mothership" , it's not a "drone mothership" if even some puny ski jump can launch heavy aircrafts like the Flankers (even if with reduced payload) then why the F the superior catapults wouldn't be able to launch them! The answer is the Type 076 will able to launch the same kind of aircrafts launched by Type 003, whether it's J-31 or any other aircraft, it will just carry them in much smaller numbers (eg: 6 J-31, 18 helis, 6 drones).


----------



## IblinI

obj 705A said:


> I don't think you quite understood my point, yeah I get it that it will use EMALS (if the ship exists) , what I was talking about is how some idiots on CJDBY keep on calling it "drone mothership" , it's not a "drone mothership" if even some puny ski jump can launch heavy aircrafts like the Flankers (even if with reduced payload) then why the F the superior catapults wouldn't be able to launch them! The answer is the Type 076 will able to launch the same kind of aircrafts launched by Type 003, whether it's J-31 or any other aircraft, it will just carry them in much smaller numbers (eg: 6 J-31, 18 helis, 6 drones).


except a document and a few words from the big shirmps,it's still in the fog so ofc people will have problem of understanding it's purpose, just another project to be on our list.


----------



## Daniel808

obj 705A said:


> Dude wtf are you talking about, not enough space? It is no less than 45k tons, if the America class has enough space why shouldn't an equally sized (or perhaps even larger) CVL not have enough space! It has enough space guaranteed 100% period.



I think, of course it can launch J-35.
But it will be effective to have some J-35 instead dozens of UCAV? That's the point of this discussion


----------



## obj 705A

Daniel808 said:


> I think, of course it can launch J-35.
> But it will be effective to have some J-35 instead dozens of UCAV? That's the point of this discussion



It can have both of them at the same time , so it doesn't have to chose , equipping the CVL with arresting wires and catapults will increase it's price by several hundreds of millions of dollars , then the price will increase due to the enlargement and modifications of the flight deck, does any one really think china will increase the price this much and not put stealth fighters in it!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Deino said:


> *We have now a dedicated thread for the rumoured Type 076*




@obj 705A and @Daniel808 ...please continue your discussion in the new thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286579148769710080

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286579148769710080








Via @卫星图像发烧员 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

July 24, 2020










Via @军戈飞扬 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 654430
> 
> Via @卫星图像发烧员 from Weibo




This one?


----------



## sheik

Deino said:


> This one?
> 
> View attachment 654457



I bet on this one, a warship at similar size

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

Deino said:


> This one?
> 
> View attachment 654457


Inside the dry dock there are definitely two ships with full hull shapes, an amphibious assault ship, most likely the Royal Thai Navy type 071 LPD, and a Pakistan Navy type 054A/P frigate. And there is what looks like modules of a ship of LPD/LHD size, probably the 3rd type 075.

The Pakistani frigate is almost ready to be launched, after which we might see clear picture of two amphibious assault ships in the dock, most likely one 071 and one 075, or two 071 for Thailand.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daniel808

lcloo said:


> Inside the dry dock there are definitely two ships with full hull shapes, an amphibious assault ship, most likely the Royal Thai Navy type 071 LPD, and a Pakistan Navy type 054A/P frigate. And there is what looks like modules of a ship of LPD/LHD size, probably the 3rd type 075.
> 
> The Pakistani frigate is almost ready to be launched, after which we might see clear picture of two amphibious assault ships in the dock, most likely one 071 and one 075, or *two 071 for Thailand*.
> 
> View attachment 654618



Did Thailand Navy only Ordered 1 Type 071E, not 2?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

Daniel808 said:


> Did Thailand Navy only Ordered 1 Type 071E, not 2?


I thought it was two, but you are right, my error. 

So that confirms the new modules taking shape are for the 3rd type 075. The pace of construction is simply amazing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aziqbal

Thai navy LPD is smaller than PLAN one ?


----------



## waja2000

aziqbal said:


> Thai navy LPD is smaller than PLAN one ?



believe same size, but different configuration .


----------



## lcloo

Transferring fuel oil from a tanker, getting ready for sea trial, probably just days away.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Patriot786b2

Just to announce China's incremental addition of another Aircraft carrier has been added today for sea trials. May China prosper and exponentially grow in its amphibious capabilities. 






China’s First Type-075 Assault Carrier Is Starting Sea Trials
https://www.navalnews.com/naval-new...e-075-assault-carrier-is-starting-sea-trials/

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## lcloo

Tomorrow 11.30am, sea trial of a large ship designated H23. According to a navigation warning #0489 from China MSA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @捣蛋就对 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 657484
> 
> Via @捣蛋就对 from Weibo




Ready to go...


----------



## lcloo

Type 075 did not moved. Ship H23 mentioned by China MSA may not be type 075 as we all expected, or there might be some technical problem encountered by type 075 lead ship, waiting for official words.

The navigation warning is real and can be found on China MSA official website.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @芬利小分队 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Via @蓝海梦想666 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @Neo双垂尾蓝光 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 657951
> 
> Via @Neo双垂尾蓝光 from Weibo




By the way, have we ever seen an image showing the rear lift in the upward position or the movable platform itself?


----------



## Deino

Flags are on!

(Image via @铁幕君SSS at Weibo)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

August 1, 2020




Via @一只叉尾太阳鸟 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lcloo

lcloo said:


> Type 075 did not moved. Ship H23 mentioned by China MSA may not be type 075 as we all expected, or there might be some technical problem encountered by type 075 lead ship, waiting for official words.
> 
> The navigation warning is real and can be found on China MSA official website.


The delay of sea trial for type 075 lead ship was caused by the approach of typhoon Hagupit which will reach Chinese shores around Shanghai tomorrow.

So ship H23 is indeed type 075, and there was no technical problem on the ship. Sea trial will be proceeded 2 or 3 days later, I guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @Fortress-45 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @开心包子铺 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## lcloo

Typhoon Hagupit has passed Shanghai, China MSA Shanghai Branch has issued a new notice on Navigation Warning for ship H23, aka type 75 lead ship.

The ship will leave HDZH shipyard at 13.30hr Beijing time today, i.e. 1 1/2 hour from now.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lcloo

Leaving shipyard.

River traffic piling up. Note that only the 2nd ship is left, lead ship has sailed for sea trial.





Tug boats pulling the lead ship away from pier side, sea trial begins.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

075 leaving shipyard for sea trail video from weibo -> 
哈三五四青年的微博视... - @哈三五四青年 的视频 - 视频 - 微博​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290917992503574529

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China's first amphibious assault ship appears to embark on maiden voyage, photos show*
By Liu Xuanzun Source: Global Times Published: 2020/8/5 15:50:53



China held a launch ceremony for its first Type 075 amphibious assault ship in Shanghai on September 25, 2019. Photo: 81.cn

China's first Type 075 amphibious assault ship appears to have embarked on its first sea trial on Wednesday, judging from online videos, pictures, and a sea trial notice in relevant waters by the Maritime Safety Administration.

The presumed maiden voyage will likely test the amphibious assault ship's main systems, including propulsion, navigation and communication, military experts said.

China's first domestically built Type 075 amphibious assault ship was spotted leaving the Hudong Zhonghua Shipyard along the Huangpu river in Shanghai on Wednesday, according to unverified videos and photos posted on Chinese social media on the day.

A navigation restriction notice released by the Maritime Safety Administration of China, also heightened assumptions the ship was heading to sea. The notice, published on Tuesday, said a ship would leave the Hudong Zhonghua Shipyard on Wednesday afternoon for a sea trial, and traffic control would be in force in related waters and other ships should pay attention.

The navigation restriction notice did not specify which ship was to be involved in the sea trial, but military observers said it was very likely the Type 075, and military enthusiasts claimed that they have seen the Type 075 leaving the shipyard on Wednesday and posted related photos on Chinese social media.

Li Jie, a Beijing-based naval expert, told the Global Times that a first sea trial would likely test the Type 075's propulsion system among other major systems including navigation and communication systems.

The ship was launched on September 25, 2019 in Shanghai with a grand ceremony, the Xinhua News Agency reported at that time.

If the ship is heading to sea, it would be less than a year between its launch and maiden voyage, which could indicate the outfitting work of the first Type 075 has been progressing smoothly, Li said, noting that in the past few months, the ship was likely outfitted with electromechanical devices, power units, communication systems, radars, circuits, and pipes.

In early April, the ship reportedly caught on fire, which was quickly extinguished. Sources told the Global Times then that the fire was very minor and would not impact further construction.

Li said that a sea trial would show that the fire did not delay the ship's construction.

It usually takes a new warship a year or two to formally join military service after its first sea trial, military analysts said. This means the first Type 075 will likely be commissioned into the People's Liberation Army (PLA) Navy in 2021 or 2022, they said.

On April 22, China launched its second Type 075 amphibious assault ship also in Shanghai, a little more than six months after the launch of the first. Experts said that China has mastered mature technologies, prepared related aviation equipment and needs the ships in safeguarding sovereignty and territorial integrity.

The Type 075 is comparable to the US' Wasp-class amphibious assault ship. This type of Chinese warship is widely expected to play a major role around the Taiwan Straits and the South China Sea.

The fast progress of the Type 075's construction is also an indication of China's urgent need of this type of ships, observers said.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## lcloo

More photo, shot from high above. Anti-slip coating obviously not yet applied on the flight deck.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @砌墙之石 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @_老年_ from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @干巴巴的苏霍伊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @燃烧的哈尔科夫 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @浩汉防务-菜兵 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @利刃斩海飞剪艏 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @大包00 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007

Last time Brazilians trained Chinese for aircraft carrier.
which country now train them.


----------



## LKJ86

Via @利刃斩海飞剪艏 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

nomi007 said:


> Last time Brazilians trained Chinese for aircraft carrier.
> which country now train them.



What did you mean?
Why do you think China need any other country to train them with the LHD after operating two aircraft carriers?

Or did you simply troll here???

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Figaro

samsara said:


> What did you mean?
> Why do you think China need any other country to train them with the LHD after operating two aircraft carriers?
> 
> Or did you simply troll here???


I think the most Brazil did was allow the Chinese to examine the steam catapult ... but any training between them is nonsense.

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## nomi007

samsara said:


> What did you mean?
> Why do you think China need any other country to train them with the LHD after operating two aircraft carriers?
> 
> Or did you simply troll here???


Before reply please search something, see my rank and ur.
https://jamestown.org/program/plan-officers-to-train-on-brazilian-aircraft-carrier/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## obj 705A

nomi007 said:


> Before reply please search something, see my rank and ur.
> https://jamestown.org/program/plan-officers-to-train-on-brazilian-aircraft-carrier/



The Chinese will probably ask for training from India, there are you happy?

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Figaro

obj 705A said:


> The Chinese will probably ask for training from India, there are you happy?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

When will the third ship be laid down?


----------



## Brainsucker

Austin Powers said:


> When will the third ship be laid down?



Are they planning to build more Type 075?


----------



## kungfugymnast

nomi007 said:


> Before reply please search something, see my rank and ur.
> https://jamestown.org/program/plan-officers-to-train-on-brazilian-aircraft-carrier/



Sounds legit and logical since Brazil has carrier with steam catapult launch. Probably sharing the technology with China too for J-15 with catapult launch.


----------



## kungfugymnast

obj 705A said:


> The Chinese will probably ask for training from India, there are you happy?



India is not in good term with China and India doesn't have carrier with catapult launch.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Brainsucker said:


> Are they planning to build more Type 075?



China needs 6 carriers by 2025. 3 large ones 001, 002, 003, and 3 Type 075.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Figaro

kungfugymnast said:


> Sounds legit and logical since Brazil has carrier with steam catapult launch. Probably sharing the technology with China too for J-15 with catapult launch.


I doubt it ... China steam catapult technology was already pretty mature by 2009. Most likely some other carrier ops training.


Austin Powers said:


> China needs 6 carriers by 2025. 3 large ones 001, 002, 003, and 3 Type 075.


Allegedly there is going to be 10 carriers by 2035

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bolo

LKJ86 said:


>


Can anyone explain why there are two other nations flags under the Chinese flag on the LHP?


----------



## ToddBing

bolo said:


> Can anyone explain why there are two other nations flags under the Chinese flag on the LHP?


They are signal flags,not national flags.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

bolo said:


> Can anyone explain why there are two other nations flags under the Chinese flag on the LHP?




As @ToddBing explained ... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291210645455732738

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S10

Why is the flight deck so thick on this ship? That thing has to be at least 4 meters in height.


----------



## kungfugymnast

Figaro said:


> I doubt it ... China steam catapult technology was already pretty mature by 2009. Most likely some other carrier ops training.
> 
> Allegedly there is going to be 10 carriers by 2035



China catapult is on raised deck on land runway. The catapult launch experience on floating moving ship is totally different especially on top of 35ft deck where plane experiences gravity after leaving deck can't compare to raised deck slightly several feet above ground. The pilots probably underwent flight take off and landing training on Brazil Clemenceau carrier.


----------



## Figaro

kungfugymnast said:


> China catapult is on raised deck on land runway. The catapult launch experience on floating moving ship is totally different especially on top of 35ft deck where plane experiences gravity after leaving deck can't compare to raised deck slightly several feet above ground. The pilots probably underwent flight take off and landing training on Brazil Clemenceau carrier.


Unlikely ... the pilots already have the Huangdichun facility to train on. Plus, I don't think a J-15 ever landed on the Brazilian carrier, making it highly doubtful the PLANAF pilots actually trained on there. More likely than not, the training was related to carrier ops (e.g. logistics, management) rather than flight ops.


S10 said:


> Why is the flight deck so thick on this ship? That thing has to be at least 4 meters in height.


Additional armor? That would be my guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IblinI

According to POP3 today on Weibo, the cost of each 075 is merely a few hundred million dollars and the type 076 is about to reach the end of its designing phase.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Figaro

IblinI said:


> According to POP3 today on Weibo, the cost of each 075 is merely a few hundred million dollars and the type 076 is about to reach the end of its designing phase.


So when should we expect the 076 to be launched then?


----------



## IblinI

Figaro said:


> So when should we expect the 076 to be launched then?


at least another 3,4 years.


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

Or perhaps the 3rd 075 sighted under construction now may be in fact a 076.


----------



## PeacefulWar

CAPRICORN-88 said:


> Or perhaps the 3rd 075 sighted under construction now may be in fact a 076.


I'm afraid 076 won't be that fast.


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

PeacefulWar said:


> I'm afraid 076 won't be that fast.


Once the EMALS is installed on CV-03, it won't be a problem with 076. 
The technology is ready. 
The 20MW Turbo Generator is ready for installation or perhaps it has already been installed and tested on 055.
A 30MW version was rumored years ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

August 12, 2020








Via @卫星图像发烧员 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

August 10, 2020




Via @卫星图像发烧员 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @利刃斩海飞剪艏 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @利刃斩海飞剪艏 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293895843871731717

Reactions: Like Like:

4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @利刃斩海飞剪艏 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Brainsucker

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 661537
> View attachment 661538
> View attachment 661539
> 
> Via @利刃斩海飞剪艏 from Weibo



What island is that?


----------



## Figaro

Brainsucker said:


> What island is that?


Should be right off the coast of Shanghai, where the 075 was last seen via satellite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Brainsucker said:


> What island is that?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1295328762435899392

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @卫星图像发烧员 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

By 程飞

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Via @铁幕君SSS from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

When the third ship laid down?


----------



## LKJ86

Via @捣蛋就对 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via @利刃斩海飞剪艏 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @海洋装备与公务船资讯 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Deino

So she's back home


----------



## LKJ86

Via @铁幕君SSS from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @铁幕君SSS from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kungfugymnast

CAPRICORN-88 said:


> Once the EMALS is installed on CV-03, it won't be a problem with 076.
> The technology is ready.
> The 20MW Turbo Generator is ready for installation or perhaps it has already been installed and tested on 055.
> A 30MW version was rumored years ago.



Type 076 is half aircraft carrier hybrid amphibious assault ship? If it comes with nuclear powered, it sure holds record of being the first of both categories. Since China doesn't have STOVL fighters, they sure need amphibious assault ship that could launch conventional fighters with EMALS & arrestor hook cables.


----------



## kungfugymnast

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 663269
> View attachment 663270
> 
> Via @铁幕君SSS from Weibo



Type 075 will only carry helicopters on its flight deck and helidrone?


----------



## LKJ86

Via @铁幕君SSS from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @利刃斩海飞剪艏 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

kungfugymnast said:


> Type 076 is half aircraft carrier hybrid amphibious assault ship? If it comes with nuclear powered, it sure holds record of being the first of both categories. Since China doesn't have STOVL fighters, they sure need amphibious assault ship that could launch conventional fighters with EMALS & arrestor hook cables.



LHD is a kind of aircraft carrier.









Aircraft carrier - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## LKJ86

Via @别跟我抢荔枝这个昵称 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

By ZSJ

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @利刃斩海飞剪艏 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1297771966548463616

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @阿黄牛 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kungfugymnast

Austin Powers said:


> LHD is a kind of aircraft carrier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aircraft carrier - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org



LHD only capable of having STOVL/VSTOL F-35B & AV-8B all these while, none capable of launching conventional take off fighters. Type 076 planning to be first?


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

kungfugymnast said:


> LHD only capable of having STOVL/VSTOL F-35B & AV-8B all these while, none capable of launching conventional take off fighters. Type 076 planning to be first?



As long as it gets the job done, the method of take off is irrelevant.


----------



## Figaro

kungfugymnast said:


> LHD only capable of having STOVL/VSTOL F-35B & AV-8B all these while, none capable of launching conventional take off fighters. Type 076 planning to be first?


076 has EM catapults due to China's lack of STOVL fighters so yes ...


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 663760
> 
> Via @阿黄牛 from Weibo



That's a good looking carrier.


----------



## kungfugymnast

Figaro said:


> 076 has EM catapults due to China's lack of STOVL fighters so yes ...



If Type 076 has EMALS, does this mean it will be nuclear powered and expected to be real big around size of Type 002?


----------



## LKJ86

Via @卫星图像发烧员 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*China's first Type 075 amphibious assault ship finishes first-stage sea trial*
Source: China Military Online | Editor: Wang Xinjuan | Time: 2020-08-27 17:26:09

BEIJING, Aug. 27 -- The first Type 075 amphibious assault ship of the Chinese PLA Navy has successfully finished its first-stage sea trial, said Senior Colonel Wu Qian, spokesperson for China's Ministry of National Defense, at a regular press conference on Thursday.

It is learnt that the Type 075 amphibious assault ship, independently developed by China, has strong capabilities of performing amphibious operations and diverse tasks.



http://eng.chinamil.com.cn/view/2020-08/27/content_9891364.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Figaro

kungfugymnast said:


> If Type 076 has EMALS, does this mean it will be nuclear powered and expected to be real big around size of Type 002?


This would not be an amphibious assault ship then but instead an aircraft carrier. Note the 076 displacement is not expected to change much from that of the 075.


----------



## kungfugymnast

Figaro said:


> This would not be an amphibious assault ship then but instead an aircraft carrier. Note the 076 displacement is not expected to change much from that of the 075.



Based on the replies here, it seems like this Type 076 is going to be hybrid carrier amphibious assault ship if it has EMALS.


----------



## Figaro

kungfugymnast said:


> Based on the replies here, it seems like this Type 076 is going to be hybrid carrier amphibious assault ship if it has EMALS.


Yes but the fixed wing compliment of the 076 will be weaker compared to that of an AC ...


----------



## kungfugymnast

Figaro said:


> Yes but the fixed wing compliment of the 076 will be weaker compared to that of an AC ...



Definitely, due to smaller flight deck size, the Type 076 prefers smaller fighters or carry far less large fighters, probably just a small squadron (for air defense & CAS) along with more attack helicopters & utility helicopters. Its focus is on beach landing amphibious assault to deliver as many troops as possible.


----------



## Deino

kungfugymnast said:


> Definitely, due to smaller flight deck size, the Type 076 prefers smaller fighters or carry far less large fighters, probably just a small squadron (for air defense & CAS) along with more attack helicopters & utility helicopters. Its focus is on beach landing amphibious assault to deliver as many troops as possible.




*Guys, we have a dedicated Type 076 thread, so please stop it here.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

After finishing first-stage sea trial




Via @铁幕君SSS from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @仗剑深蓝 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sheik

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 663236
> View attachment 663237
> View attachment 663238
> 
> Via @海洋装备与公务船资讯 from Weibo



See photo #1. There is no better place than the wide forehead at the bow of 075 for advertisement.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @老王RR涡扇花动机 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 667146
> View attachment 667147
> View attachment 667148
> View attachment 667149
> 
> Via @老王RR涡扇花动机 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via @军戈飞扬 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @Andrei from www.top81cn.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sheik

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 667172
> View attachment 667173
> 
> Via @军戈飞扬 from Weibo



Thanks for the update, but what's the difference?


----------



## Deino

sheik said:


> Thanks for the update, but what's the difference?




The deck of the first Type 075 LHD seems to have received some sort of primer coating?!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @军戈飞扬 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

third Type 075 carrier under construction

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @壞中尉_喜歡马刺的四分卫 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @粟米松塔巧克力 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @燃烧的哈尔科夫 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @lilaye from lt.cjdby.net

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daniel808

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 674218
> 
> Via @lilaye from lt.cjdby.net



#1 #2 and #3

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

From 捣蛋不捣蛋 ,
said to be first 075 moving to another shipyard's nearby.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @_老年_ from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

Via @铁幕君SSS from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Video:https://weibo.com/tv/show/1034:4555280957243404?from=old_pc_videoshow


----------



## Deino

JSCh said:


> From 捣蛋不捣蛋 ,
> said to be first 075 moving to another shipyard's nearby.
> 
> View attachment 675066
> 
> View attachment 675067
> 
> View attachment 675068
> 
> View attachment 675069​




Any idea to which yard or facility or could it also be its second trail?


----------



## LKJ86

JSCh said:


> From 捣蛋不捣蛋 ,
> said to be first 075 moving to another shipyard's nearby.
> 
> View attachment 675066
> 
> View attachment 675067
> 
> View attachment 675068
> 
> View attachment 675069​































Via @捣蛋不捣蛋 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## JSCh

Deino said:


> Any idea to which yard or facility or could it also be its second trail?


No idea where, but he said is not far. And is for entering dry dock and "scrapping seafood", which I presume is for bottom hull cleaning.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @方晨只想呼呼now from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @方晨只想呼呼now from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Video:https://weibo.com/tv/show/1034:4555353119981582?from=old_pc_videoshow


----------



## LKJ86

Via @开心包子铺 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> From 捣蛋不捣蛋 ,
> said to be first 075 moving to another shipyard's nearby.
> 
> View attachment 675066
> 
> View attachment 675067
> 
> View attachment 675068
> 
> View attachment 675069​


From 捣蛋不捣蛋 ,
In dock at Chongming Island.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

JSCh said:


> From 捣蛋不捣蛋 ,
> In dock at Chongming Island.
> 
> View attachment 676409
> 
> View attachment 676410​







Via @铁幕君SSS from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

*From Alex Luck @AlexLuck9 on 2020.10.06:*

_This is very interesting. That facility is brand-new. It may suggest ongoing expansion in #PRC efforts for naval shipbuilding. This may also be relevant for the suggested Type 076 LHD and further expansion of amphibious fleet._

_If you have troubles with Shanghai geography, Chongming Island is to the north east of Changxing Island, location of significant Jiangnan shipyard facilities and where Type 003 CATOBAR CV is being assembled.

To show what I mean, the area around 2009 vs 2014, when first commercial hulls were docked,_

_I shall add a qualification: Of course its always possible these are strictly civilian assets that PLA utilises because it needs to free up space elsewhere. I just dont think that is the case. But its a valid objection anyway._





_JNCX facilities in 2009 - Alex Luck_





_JNCX facilities in 2014 - Alex Luck_


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313396511812669440
Alex Luck @AlexLuck9
Naval, air, land. PRC military. Bundeswehr/NATO. MA Pol Sci/History. Feeder of cats. Walker of dogs. Rider of motorcycles. Occasional Sci-Fi hottakes. (flagging GER & AUS)
Location: Brisbane, Queensland

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @闻咲然 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

JSCh said:


> From 捣蛋不捣蛋 ,
> In dock at Chongming Island.
> 
> View attachment 676409
> 
> View attachment 676410​


October 10, 2020




Via @卫星图像发烧员 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

October 9, 2020





Via @卫星图像发烧员 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via 旭阳, 朱彦

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

No.3




Via @HSH发烧友网 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

No.2










Via @HSH发烧友网 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

I'm not entirely sure but maybe this comparison could allow an estimation of the third Type 075 LHD's launch: It shows the first vessel on 20. July 2019 ... and as such about two months before launch, which took place on 25. September 2019.

So IMO launch of no. 03 at around mid-December is likely.


----------



## JSCh

捣蛋不捣蛋​今天 15:09 来自 微博国际版​今天出船坞的075首舰 靠泊码头 后续会再次海试



*Today at 15:09 from Weibo *
The first ship of 075, which today was out of dry-dock and berthing at the wharf, will be going for sea trial again in the future [吃瓜]





​
*Edit: *video link -> _L_利刃斩海飞剪艏的微博视频

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Death_Angels

Bir uçak olmayacak mı Vtol vb?


----------



## IblinI

Death_Angels said:


> Bir uçak olmayacak mı Vtol vb?


??????

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Death_Angels

[QUOTE = "IblinI, gönderi: 12746845, üye: 177166"]
??????
[/ALINTI]

Lhd version airplane?


----------



## Deino

Death_Angels said:


> [QUOTE = "IblinI, gönderi: 12746845, üye: 177166"]
> ??????
> [/ALINTI]
> 
> Lhd version airplane?




There is none and most likely will never be one. The Type 075 LHDs will only use helicopters and rotory-UAVs, while something special is announced for the Type 076.


JSCh said:


> 捣蛋不捣蛋​今天 15:09 来自 微博国际版​今天出船坞的075首舰 靠泊码头 后续会再次海试
> 
> 
> 
> *Today at 15:09 from Weibo *
> The first ship of 075, which today was out of dry-dock and berthing at the wharf, will be going for sea trial again in the future [吃瓜]
> 
> 
> View attachment 679360
> ​
> *Edit: *video link -> _L_利刃斩海飞剪艏的微博视频




So the second true trail?


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316747696888147968

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

October 14, 2020
















Via @rock鼠星星 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> October 14, 2020
> View attachment 679722
> View attachment 679723
> View attachment 679724
> View attachment 679725
> View attachment 679726
> 
> Via @rock鼠星星 from Weibo




So it came back already!?


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> So it came back already!?


Yes





Via @鼠星星 from lt.cjdby.net

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @利刃斩海飞剪艏 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Death_Angels

Toplamda 3 mü?


----------



## 21stCentury

Chinese naval power forces and capabilities is becoming more and more impressive year on year. The Type 076 is also beginning its construction phase and will be even more impressive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

_Perhaps the 3rd Type 75 LHP under construction is a Type 76._


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1317354709649219584

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1317446224480333825

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @捣蛋不捣蛋 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Video:https://weibo.com/tv/show/1034:4562884525752326?from=old_pc_videoshow

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @铁幕君SSS from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## lcloo

If true, then it is a real BIG surprise to everyone.

From East Pendulum:-
China's first Type 075 helicopter carrier appears to have been photographed near Sanya, the island of Hainan, bordering the South China Sea.

Le 1er porte-hélicoptère chinois de Type 075 semble avoir été photographié près de Sanya, l'île de Haïnan, bordant la mer de Chine méridionale.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Wow Wow:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @利刃斩海飞剪艏 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Via @军戈飞扬 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## lcloo

According to Henry K, the latest photo of naval Z20 was taken in Sanya, Hainan island. IMO it is not a coincident that both type 075 and naval Z20 were spotted there. Probably they were having a test on integration of both.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

No.2







No.3




Via @燃烧的哈尔科夫 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324961853689180162

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @燃烧的哈尔科夫 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

军戈飞扬​今天 08:32​11月12日，075首舰重新回到三亚某军港

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @铁幕君SSS from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @SX2190 from lt.cjdby.net

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

October 26, 2020




Via @Star辰小冷 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

Is this a Type 726 LCAC?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @铁幕君SSS from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
7 | Haha Haha:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @铁幕君SSS from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via https://tieba.baidu.com/p/7106624616

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

From 铁幕君SSS via weibo,

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

JSCh said:


> From 铁幕君SSS via weibo,
> 
> View attachment 690327
> 
> View attachment 690328​







Via https://weibo.com/tv/show/1034:4574502785318971?from=old_pc_videoshow

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @铁幕君SSS from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @卫星图像发烧员 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## samsara

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 690114
> 
> Via @铁幕君SSS from Weibo


From Henri Kenhmann at East Pendulum on 2020.11.26:

_The first Type 075 helicopter carrier, photographed a few days ago *in Yulin on the island of Hainan*.

The vessel is continuing its sea trials around this *base port of the Southern Fleet*._







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1331779382591905792

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via https://weibo.com/tv/show/1034:4575642981695529?from=old_pc_videoshow





---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1331697163802456065

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Via @大包00 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## samsara

Some Chinese military fans channel at YouTube posted a video on *Type 075 LHD* recently. It comes with subtitles for several languages through the caption, enable the translation caption when watching.

*A large number of warships assembled in Sanya【No.1 Outpost】*

00:04 A large number of warships assembled in Sanya
02:28 Two B-1Bs broke into the air defense identification zone
05:16 Type 075 amphibious assault ship joins the South China Sea exercise
08:44 RCEP takes effect

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## clibra

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 690114
> 
> Via @铁幕君SSS from Weibo


😍

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## jaybird

clibra said:


> 😍


That was the best picture of 075. I would've give 3 positive rating for that post if possible.


----------



## nang2

jaybird said:


> That was the best picture of 075. I would've give 3 positive rating for that post if possible.


075? What 075?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## samsara

nang2 said:


> 075? What 075?


If the pic is cropped then enlarged, it looks like the one in the post #849 above.


----------



## maverick1977

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 691246
> 
> Via https://weibo.com/tv/show/1034:4575642981695529?from=old_pc_videoshow
> 
> 
> pakistan needs it for its Marines
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1331697163802456065
> View attachment 691251
> View attachment 691252


----------



## LKJ86

Via @铁幕君SSS from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Via @利刃斩海飞剪艏 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86

No. 2







Via @燃烧的哈尔科夫 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## lcloo

Sea trial of #2 ship is any time now. #3 should be almost ready for launch too.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Daniel808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341193650328498178















Confirmed, The #2 already commence the sea trials

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## LKJ86

No.1







Via @Turbo-涛 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Type 075 #1
December 26, 2020




Via @捣蛋不捣蛋 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## kungfugymnast

Daniel808 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341193650328498178
> View attachment 698713
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 698714
> View attachment 698715
> 
> 
> 
> Confirmed, The #2 already commence the sea trials



What will be carried in dry and wet dock later? Amphibious LVTP equivalent, LSU or hovercraft? Can Pomornik Zubr class hovercraft fit in the dock?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343343808138899463

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Deino said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343343808138899463



3 Type 075 is too few. They need 6 of these by the mid 2020s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## White and Green with M/S

Tai Hai Chen said:


> 3 Type 075 is too few. They need 6 of these by the mid 2020s.


Its a heli carrier not some gun or something to build 6 in such a short time carrier development is one of the most complex military projects


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

White and Green with M/S said:


> Its a heli carrier not some gun or something to build 6 in such a short time carrier development is one of the most complex military projects



China has world's most modern shipyards. They can build 2 per year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## White and Green with M/S

Tai Hai Chen said:


> China has world's most modern shipyards. They can build 2 per year.


Yes but they not building only Type 75 but they are building/developing/maintaining other PLAAN ships


----------



## Daniel808

Tai Hai Chen said:


> 3 Type 075 is too few. They need 6 of these by the mid 2020s.



3 only for first batch, they already ordering another 5 for second batch.
For Total 8 Unit Type 075 LHD

Let's wait and see, with rate 2 per year. In 2024-2025, we will see all of them launched and fitting out

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kungfugymnast

Tai Hai Chen said:


> 3 Type 075 is too few. They need 6 of these by the mid 2020s.



3 is okay as PLAN need to fill the decks with WZ-10/19/20, marines, hovercraft, LSU, amphibious assault vehicles, etc that require time to build too. Building too fast will end up having empty ships. The focus is more on completing aircraft carriers along with carrier based fighters to provide air cover for the fleet and also increase range of offensive capabilities

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

Wow 😲 ... for the first time the 'Shandong' together with the first Type 075 at Sanya.

(Image via 逆襲/@horobeyo at Twitter)











PS:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343474586378149888

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2 | Haha Haha:
5


----------



## juj06750

Tai Hai Chen said:


> 3 Type 075 is too few. They need 6 of these by the mid 2020s.


three 40,000-ton-class LHD are too few? 😮😮😮
omg this canadian kid (from asia?) must be very rich;
first this kid should study world's naval history before arguing here;
let me tell you important facts (except for US and China);
1. NONE ever builds 40,000-ton-class LHD
2. NONE ever runs more than three LHD
3. Soviet/Russia NEVER has LHD

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @悲伤de心弦 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## LKJ86

PSed







Via @浩汉军事 and @别跟我抢荔枝这个昵称 from Weibo


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> PSed
> View attachment 701527
> View attachment 701528
> 
> Via @浩汉军事 and @别跟我抢荔枝这个昵称 from Weibo




But given this number... are there already rumours around concerning the future pennant number and name?


----------



## LKJ86

Type 075 #2 comes back.




Via https://weibo.com/tv/show/1034:4589668629413924?from=old_pc_videoshow

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> Type 075 #2 comes back.
> View attachment 703050
> 
> Via https://weibo.com/tv/show/1034:4589668629413924?from=old_pc_videoshow


Type 075 #2




























Via @燃烧的哈尔科夫 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
3


----------



## vi-va

Deino said:


> Wow 😲 ... for the first time the 'Shandong' together with the first Type 075 at Sanya.
> 
> (Image via 逆襲/@horobeyo at Twitter)
> 
> 
> View attachment 700672
> View attachment 700673
> 
> 
> PS:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343474586378149888


Flat deck, but still attractive.


----------



## kungfugymnast

vi-va said:


> Flat deck, but still attractive.



Shandong and type 075 will be based in South China Sea or East China Sea closer to Pacific Ocean entrance?


----------



## LKJ86

#2





Via @利刃斩海飞剪艏 from Weibo
















Via @_老年_ from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> Type 075 #2 comes back.
> View attachment 703050
> 
> Via https://weibo.com/tv/show/1034:4589668629413924?from=old_pc_videoshow







Via https://weibo.com/tv/show/1034:4589677592903721?from=old_pc_videoshow

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @兵工科技 from Weixin

Reactions: Love Love:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Can VTOL take off from it?


----------



## samsara

Tai Hai Chen said:


> Can VTOL take off from it?


Of course a ship of this size has no problem!

What's in your mind indeed?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kungfugymnast

Tai Hai Chen said:


> Can VTOL take off from it?



Yes, the question is when will China get STOVL fighters. No news on development so far and Yakovlev engineers responsible for designing F-35B lift system are available for hire.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

January 8, 2021




Via @军戈飞扬 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> January 8, 2021
> View attachment 704823
> 
> Via @军戈飞扬 from Weibo




But that's not no. 3 out??


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> Type 075 #2 comes back.
> View attachment 703050
> 
> Via https://weibo.com/tv/show/1034:4589668629413924?from=old_pc_videoshow































Via @lejiahaozi from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Deino

Did anyone note that the deck markings have been changed between November and December on the first Type 075 LHD?

The numbers have been replaced in the circle to larger ones on the right side and the top line of the triangle has been extended much closer to the island.

(Images via CSIS)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daniel808

*075 #1 LHD at Hainan Island, South China Sea *😍

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @军戈飞扬 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @兵工科技 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lcloo

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 707005
> 
> Via @军戈飞扬 from Weibo


Hopefully we will see a double launch next week.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## waja2000

lcloo said:


> Hopefully we will see a double launch next week.



after launch, worker can start rest for chinese new year holidays

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @京NM1K00 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Beidou2020 said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Build:
> 8 x Type 003 Supercarriers
> 12 x Type 075 LHD
> 12 x Type 071 LPD


China in my opinion will at least go for 5 carriers not just 3.


----------



## Deino

No. 03 ready for launch!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Deino

So it seems as if launch of the third 075 LHD is set for 29th January!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lcloo

Deino said:


> So it seems as if launch of the third 075 LHD is set for 29th January!
> 
> View attachment 710623


Yes, it will be a double launch. The notice stated "*two ships* will be launched..."

3rd Type 075 and Pakistan Navy's type 054A/P.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## lcloo

Type 075 thread is now drone thread????

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## samsara

TO MODS here:

@Deino @waz @BHarwana @LeGenD

I'd like to raise to the attention of all in moderating and administrative positions due to there are too many *"low effort posts"* even in the flagship military threads like J-20; Y-20; 00X/003 and so on.

This kind of problem is being tackled well in competing English-language forum like SDF

but the same situation cannot be said about this forum.

Therefore not only the quality of members and active posters play important factor differentiating the two forums, but also the rules and administrative efforts do affects the two -- thus they call themselves "prof" and here "fan-boys". There the ACTIVE mods are several -- ACTIVE for they are engaging in discussions there, thus response is quick. Here the active one is mostly Deino.

There, as its name stipulates, the "Sino or Chinese Defence subject" is the main feat, thus gets most or all resources.
Here, the "Chinese Defence subject" is just the minor part of the bigger subject.

With some members here *at the posting binge throwing out all kinds of opinions at ease, without self-refrain efforts, due to lack of administrative actions,* repeatedly, from one occasion to another, stirring annoying turbulence, will anyone in doubt that the quality of this Chinese section is deteriorating over time (vis-à-vis the American-owned SDF) ???

I hope mods will put attention and efforts to minimize those *"low effort posts"* include but not limited to the* troublesome individual opinion push, even the ridiculous ones* due to the lax administrative measures and attention given here.

Please take a look at above link to get some idea to rectify the overall, general situation in this section. Thing is unhealthy here, no wonder the quality is decreasing!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Deino

As expected, the third Type 075 LHD is prepared and ready for launch today at the Hudong–Zhonghua Shipyard.

(Image via Rachmaninov/SDF)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

From 龙龑之 @Loongnaval on 2021.01.29:

_*Chinese Navy 3rd type 075 LHD and Pakistani Navy 2nd type 054A/P Frigate launch today at Hudong-Zhonghua Shipyard.*_















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1355042511341953025

From wlr2678 @TheElegant055 on 2021.01.29:

“在龙骨碰触到水面的刹那，她就再也不只是一大块生硬的钢铁，而是一艘名符其实的舰艇。”
在沪东中华造船厂工人的目光注视下，这艘庞然大物的钢铁身躯逐渐建立了稳定浮力，并在拖船的协助下缓缓驶出了陪伴她成长的船坞。
在两年不到的时间内打造了三姐妹，他们是创造了传奇的幕后英雄。

_"The moment the keel touches the water, she is no longer just a lump of steel, but a real ship."_

_Under the eyes of the workers of Hudong-Zhonghua Shipyard, the steel body of the huge vessel gradually established stable buoyancy, and with the help of the tugboat, it slowly sailed out of the dock where she has grown up._

_The Three Sisters are created in less than two years, and they are the heroes behind the scenes who created the legends._


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1355038672379379712

开心包子铺 
今天 14:09 来自 Android
又一次见证075两攻下水，三号舰今日顺利出坞！祖国万岁！🇨🇳

*Once again witnessed the launch of the Type 075 LHD, and ship No. 3 was successfully undocked today! *

















https://weibo.com/1632304017/JFpOk1y8j

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## LKJ86

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1355063130901131265











Via @_老年_ from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Deino

Nice video 



https://www.bilibili.com/video/BV1Ey4y127Kr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daniel808

This is what I call Mass Production  

















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1355078201949650944

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
4


----------



## LKJ86

#1













Via @利刃斩海飞剪艏 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## aziqbal

18 months we had nothing

and now 3 x LHD are in the water

break neck speed a testament to Chinese ship building

I wonder what is next Type 075A? if so when is construction scheduled to start ?

China should now start forming amphibious ready groups (ARG)

built around 1 x LHD + 2-3 x LPD + Type 055 + Fast Tanker

in meantime form Carrier strike groups with Carriers + SSN + CG + Fast Tankers


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> #1
> View attachment 711919
> View attachment 711920
> View attachment 711921
> View attachment 711922
> 
> Via @利刃斩海飞剪艏 from Weibo



At Zhanjiang naval base.


----------



## samsara

From Henri Kenhmann at East Pendulum on 2021.01.31:

_The 1st warship of the class Type 075 LHD appears to have completed its tests in the South China Sea. She was photographed on January 30 at the *Zhanjiang Naval Base*, suggesting her future assignment to the *6th Amphibious Flotilla of the Southern Theater Command (or South Sea Fleet - SSF)*. Scale models of Z-8 and Z-20 are seen on the bridge._


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1355777748866715648
_The Zhanjiang Naval Base is located in southern China on the east coast of the Leizhou Peninsula, Guangdong Province._








*Zhanjiang Naval Base*

_China Coast Guard 5901 anchored at *Zhanjiang Port*, Type 901 supply ship "Chagan Lake", and Type 071 dock landing ship_


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1355508573766225927
And the *Z-8L helicopter* mentioned by Henri K above.

_Since the Z-8L helicopter first flew in December 2017, the test was completed and it was commissioned in less than 3 years._


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1355384529062567936

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

#1




Via @dav066022 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

#1




Via haohanfw.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## LKJ86

#1
February 4, 2021




Via https://tieba.baidu.com/p/7217994964

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @舰船知识 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Deino

A minor update on the second Type 075 LHD, still being fitted out at the Hudong Zhonghua Shipyard. Its flight deck is being prepared on 10. March 2021.

Image via @卫星图像发烧员 from Weibo)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

If I'm not mistaken, then this is the first image not only clearly showing Z-8 (Z-8CJ ?) but even more that many - I see eight - ship-borne transport helicopters on deck of the first Type 075 LHD at Hainan.

(Image via @柳成梁 / FB)

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Deino

Even more






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385466537021218816

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @lejiahaozi from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sheik

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 736711
> 
> Via @lejiahaozi from Weibo



The old landing ship 072 III (#940) looks so small next to 075!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daniel808

Offcially Commissioned today !

*LHD-31 PLANS Hainan ARG (Amphibious Ready Group-SSF) Southern Fleet



*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385911208797081602
Together with :
*DDG-105 PLANS Dalian Type 055 Heavy Destroyer & Type 094A SSBN PLANS-421*

3 Strategic Ships commisioned in single event ! CRAZY

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
5


----------



## Polestar 2

These 3 ships are enough to boast PLAN overall strength by 10%.

The tense situation in SCS haste the 3 ships into faster commissioning pace.
I think one more 055 will commission into PLAN later this year. That will bring 4 055 destroyer into service for 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via CCTV

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Love Love:
5


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> PSed
> View attachment 701527
> View attachment 701528
> 
> Via @浩汉军事 and @别跟我抢荔枝这个昵称 from Weibo





Deino said:


> But given this number... are there already rumours around concerning the future pennant number and name?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## samsara

*09IV nuclear-powered ballistic missile submarine SSBN "Changzheng-18", 055 Destroyer "Dalian" and 075 LHD "Hainan" came into service on 23 April 2021.*

*Watch the short commissioning footage!*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385927628431843328

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

samsara said:


> About the SSBN, OedoSoldier mentioned "Long March No. 18" yet @Daniel808 posted as "PLANS-421"... anyone can explain this sub numbering?


"Changzheng-18" is the name.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

See the ceremony on CCTV-13 on YouTube:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daniel808

samsara said:


> *09IV nuclear-powered ballistic missile submarine SSBN "Long March 18", 055 Destroyer "Dalian" and 075 LHD "Hainan" came into service on 23 April 2021.*
> 
> *Watch the short commissioning footage!*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385927628431843328
> About the SSBN, OedoSoldier mentioned "Long March No. 18" yet @Daniel808 posted as "PLANS-421"... anyone can explain this sub numbering?



The pennant number 421, the sub name CZ-18.

Not to be confused with Long March Rocket (CZ) series

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> "Changzheng-18" is the name.




By the way, already any idea for the 2nd and 3rd Type 075's names?









075型两栖攻击舰 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书







zh.wikipedia.org


----------



## Daniel808

*Inside LHD-31 PLANS Hainan ARG (Amphibious Ready Group-SSF) Southern Fleet




*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## sheik

Deino said:


> By the way, already any idea for the 2nd and 3rd Type 075's names?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 075型两栖攻击舰 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zh.wikipedia.org



Must be named after some province but won't be the important ones like Beijing or Shanghai.
Guangdong will most likely be used on the 1st Type 003 (#18), so nearly impossible for an LHD either.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

Nice recap to refresh one's memory handily, nice too for the absence of any political slur, purely substance only, good job Xavier Vavasseur 👏 reposted the link from @xuxu1457

_*“The historic (over 70,000 tons combined commissioned on a single day) event coincided with the **72th anniversary of the PLAN**.”*_

*China Commissions A Type 055 DDG, A Type 075 LHD And A Type 094 SSBN In A Single Day*









China Commissions a Type 055 DDG, a Type 075 LHD and a Type 094 SSBN in a Single Day - Naval News


In a what is likely a first ever, China's today commissioned three major vessels into the People’s Liberation Army Navy (PLAN or Chinese Navy) fleet: A Type 055 Destroyer (NATO designation: Renhai-class cruiser), a Type 075 LHD (NATO designation: Yushen-class) and a Type 094 SSBN (NATO...




www.navalnews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via CCTV 7 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## LKJ86

Via @南海舰队 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Char

Deino said:


> View attachment 737562



Do you know Chinese?


----------



## Deino

Char said:


> Do you know Chinese?




Nope, but I trust him


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386599230123380736

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Polestar 2

2nd LHD maybe called Hong Kong. I believe the 3rd maybe called Taiwan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
4


----------



## sheik

Deino said:


> Nope, but I trust him
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386599230123380736



Nice! Hope PLANS is changed to CNS. It probably won't happen until we see those ships parked in Taipei and Kaohsiung though. I cannot wait for that day!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nang2

sheik said:


> Nice! Hope PLANS is changed to CNS. It probably won't happen until we see those ships parked in Taipei and Kaohsiung though. I cannot wait for that day!


Be patient. They have PLANs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

sheik said:


> Nice! Hope PLANS is changed to CNS. It probably won't happen until we see those ships parked in Taipei and Kaohsiung though. I cannot wait for that day!


Lol! Air force already called themselves CAF 中国空军, PLAAF is mostly used by foreign countries and netizens. Just a matter of time the Navy will change to CNS.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

A cool video with English subtitles.

解读解放军三舰入列仪式的地点和意涵，央视首次曝光多段视频细节透露玄机，075首舰错过“台湾”，片尾彩蛋

151郑州舰为052C，2008年12月16日开工建造，2013年12月26日入役，隶属东海舰队
120成都舰为052D，2019年8月1日服役，隶属北部战区海军






To interpret the location and meaning of the three PLA main warships' commissioning ceremony, CCTV for the *first time exposed a number of video details* revealing the mystery.

This footage mentioned about the *warship naming conventions* and other things.

The 151 *Zhengzhou* warship is Type 052C, which was built on 16 December 2008 and put into service on 26 December 2013, belonging to the East Sea Fleet (ESF).

The 120 *Chengdu* warship is Type 052D, which would serve on 01 August 2019 and belongs to the North Sea Fleet (NSF).

This video has the *English subtitles*, enable the Subtitles/CC via Settings.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Feng Leng

China's new amphibious assault ship to carry multi-type helicopters, 'enters world-class' ranks - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn





*China's new amphibious assault ship to carry multi-type helicopters, 'enters world-class' ranks *

The newly commissioned amphibious assault ship of the Chinese People's Liberation Army (PLA) Navy will carry multiple types of helicopters including those for assault, transport and reconnaissance, and analysts said on Tuesday that the vessel is of world-class standard and can serve its purpose well in islands and reefs close to the Chinese mainland despite the lack of fixed wing fighter jet like the US' F-35B.

After the Hainan, China's first Type 075 amphibious assault ship, entered PLA naval service on Friday, the insignia of the vessel was revealed by js7tv.cn, a video news website affiliated with the PLA, on Monday.

In addition to an artistic depiction of the Hainan, the insignia also featured what seem to be the Z-20 and Z-8 helicopters and a helicopter drone landing on and flying above the ship's flight deck, observers pointed out.

This indicates that the Hainan will carry multiple types of helicopters in its future missions, analysts said. During the commissioning ceremony on Friday, only Z-8 helicopters were seen on the flight deck of the Hainan.

These helicopters will be the main aerial combat forces of the Type 075, Shi Hong, executive chief editor of the Chinese magazine, Shipborne Weapons, told the Global Times on Tuesday.

Responsible for aerial transport and assault tasks, the Z-8 and the Z-20 can carry troops deep behind hostile defense lines in vertical landing missions, Shi said. 

The Z-8 is a 13 ton-class helicopter also capable of carrying small vehicles, while the Z-20 belongs to the 10 ton-class and is more versatile and agile. Both types can also lift equipment like light artillery to provide extra fire support to landing troops when they arrive on the ground, experts said.

Helicopter drones, which are even smaller in size, can conduct reconnaissance and battlefield monitoring missions, Shi said, noting that aerial fire support is another possible role.

In the future, attack helicopters like the Z-10 and Z-19 affiliated with the PLA Army aviation forces could also board the Type 075, Shi predicted. 

Previous reports show that these Army helicopters have been training on the Navy's Type 071 amphibious landing ships, so it makes sense they can also do so on the Type 075, analysts said.

Compared with the US Navy's amphibious assault ships, China's Type 075 has also entered world-class ranks thanks to its advanced ship design including stealth capability and electronics devices, Shi said, noting that China's Type 05 amphibious assault vehicle on board the Type 075 is more advanced than the US' AAV-7, as the Chinese vehicle is three times faster in water than its US counterpart, giving it an edge in landing missions and a better ability to survive under enemy fire.

The US ships can carry CH-53 heavy helicopters, MV-22 tilt-rotor aircraft and F-35B fighter jets, something that China does not have an equivalent to as yet, but the US amphibious vessels are required for worldwide deployment, while China's Type 075, in the near future, will mainly fight in waters near the Chinese mainland, where China's land-based and aircraft carrier-based aviation forces can provide sufficient support, Shi said.

In addition to the Hainan, China has launched two more Type 075 amphibious assault ships, which are currently undergoing outfitting work and sea trials.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Patriot786b2

Why China’s Type 075 warship is more than it seems secret its hull
https://www.scmp.com/news/china/mil...ype-075-warship-more-it-seems-secret-its-hull


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

It seems the second ship is due for commissioning soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

_IMO the 075 LHD is more versatile and capable than UK QE2 Aircraft Carrier. 
For one, it can carried more than 1000 marines.

It is VSTOL aircraft ready. 
So shall we called 075 LHD an Aircraft Carrier like the Royal Navy?  _

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

CAPRICORN-88 said:


> _IMO the 075 LHD is more versatile and capable than UK QE2 Aircraft Carrier.
> For one, it can carried more than 1000 marines._



This depend on what purpose? If used as an LHD it is surely correct, but since the QE2 was built as an aircraft carrier it is simply not an LHD


_



It is VSTOL aircraft ready. 
So shall we called 075 LHD an Aircraft Carrier like the Royal Navy? 

Click to expand...

_

No. There is no VSTOL in China ready and IMO won't be for some time to come


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

Deino said:


> This depend on what purpose? If used as an LHD it is surely correct, but since the QE2 was built as an aircraft carrier it is simply not an LHD
> 
> No. There is no VSTOL in China ready and IMO won't be for some time to come



_True. That is why I says 075 is more versatile.
But isn't also true if China has VSTOL aircraft, don't you agree, the 075 LHD is VSTOLready and can become an instant aircraft carrier like QE2. _


----------



## antonius123

CAPRICORN-88 said:


> _True. That is why I says 075 is more versatile.
> But isn't also true if China has VSTOL aircraft, don't you agree, the 075 LHD is VSTOLready and can become an instant aircraft carrier like QE2. _




Depend on the design of 075; if they are just designed for helicopter purpose, then to be ready for VSTOL a/c it will need modification on the cleared and reinforced flight deck to support additional weight, added aircraft guidance lights, and heat-resistant deck sections to allow for vertical landings by VSTOL.


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

antonius123 said:


> Depend on the design of 075; if they are just designed for helicopter purpose, then to be ready for VSTOL a/c it will need modification on the cleared and reinforced flight deck to support additional weight, added aircraft guidance lights, and heat-resistant deck sections to allow for vertical landings by VSTOL.



_Yes. But based on China level of technological capability, this would be a piece of cake, right. 

In fact metallurgy is one of the five technological fields where China has supersede USA. _

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

CAPRICORN-88 said:


> _True. That is why I says 075 is more versatile.
> But isn't also true if China has VSTOL aircraft, don't you agree, the 075 LHD is VSTOLready and can become an instant aircraft carrier like QE2. _




As a what-if yes, but again, the QE2 was never meant to be an LHD and as such is surely from the concept alone less versatile. On the other side, CHina has no VSTOL type and IMO won't have any in the foreseeable future. As such to discuss the 075 is more versatile as a carrier is a mute argument.

Anyway, I'm looking forward to the 076 ... I'm sure it will show us some surprises

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## antonius123

CAPRICORN-88 said:


> _Yes. But based on China level of technological capability, this would be a piece of cake, right.
> 
> In fact metallurgy is one of the five technological fields where China has supersede USA. _




I believe so.

But compared to QE2, QE2 is designed as a true aircraft carrier, though has no catobar/emals - it has "ski jump" that enable F-35 to take off horizontally in order to take more load. Combined with more tonnage, imho QE2 should be more formidable than type 075.


----------



## LKJ86

Via @津门网 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via 舰船知识

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via 钟魁润

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @舰船知识 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @开心包子铺分铺 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

_I love picture like this, it shows the vast size of the ship. So many telephotos have distorted the ship to a *short*, less significant naval asset  _


From Henri Kenhmann at East Pendulum on 2021.06.13:

_On the flight port of the lead ship of Type 075 helicopter carrier (LHD) Hainan (31)_







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1404109457554956293

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

The 2nd Type 075 LHD ... 

(Image via 彩云香江 / @louischeung_hk fromPLN Type 075 LHD Twitter)

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @燃烧的哈尔科夫 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Daniel808

Sailing on the grassland 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1408589186924310530*(Image via wb/利刃斩海飞剪艏）*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
4 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## aziqbal

No wait did I just see the Type 726 LCAC carrying a IFV sitting inside the well deck of the Type 075 LHD?

not only that did I also just witness a the Type 726 LCAC carrying a IFV moving in and out of the well deck of the Type 075 LHD?

15 years I waited for this to happen on the Type 071 LPD and within 15 weeks they did it with the Type 075

I admit when I see it, Congratulations

1:02 minutes






7:29 minutes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aziqbal



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sheik

Daniel808 said:


> Sailing on the grassland
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1408589186924310530*(Image via wb/利刃斩海飞剪艏）*



Hudong Zhonghua Land Cruiser

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @lejiahaozi from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Char

I love this boat!


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

2nd 075 LHD is about to enter service.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> 2nd 075 LHD is about to enter service.
> View attachment 761960
> 
> View attachment 761961



If the first one is any precedent to go by, this will be commissioned along with the 4th 055


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1421400111901560832

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ozranger

There seems to be a halt on further construction of Type 075 after 3 of the model launched. I guess they are busy finalising the design of Type 076 carrier which is supposed to be a Type 075 replacement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1422165757778178056

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423539572793765888

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IblinI

CCTV reporter in Russia, rumours said the navy is about to buy some Ka-52.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

IblinI said:


> CCTV reporter in Russia, rumours said the navy is about to buy some Ka-52.
> 
> View attachment 777038
> 
> 
> View attachment 777039




Hmmm ... even if I'm always most sceptical in regard to such reports, a similar TV report some time ago at least revealed the then not yet known purchase of Mi-171Sh!

Can anyone tell more about this report?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## casual

Deino said:


> Hmmm ... even if I'm always most sceptical in regard to such reports, a similar TV report some time ago at least revealed the then not yet known purchase of Mi-171Sh!
> 
> Can anyone tell more about this report?


the report just talks about the Ka-52 and makes no mention of navy acquisition. 

As for the rumor, it makes sense as China doesn't operate any heavy attack helios atm.


----------



## kungfugymnast

casual said:


> the report just talks about the Ka-52 and makes no mention of navy acquisition.
> 
> As for the rumor, it makes sense as China doesn't operate any heavy attack helios atm.



It was Russia that refused to sell attack helicopter to China after China replicated the Su-27 technology. With Russia weapons sales on the decline, most likely China willing to pay huge sums until Kamov willing to sell the KA-52 at risk of being reverse engineered. Win-win for both, Kamov gets huge profit they need to keep its business afloat while China gets the technology transfer for heavy attack helicopter.


----------



## Daniel808

Finally, Z-20s Onboard PLANS Hainan  










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444519028916043776

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kungfugymnast

Daniel808 said:


> Finally, Z-20s Onboard PLANS Hainan
> View attachment 781759
> View attachment 781758
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444519028916043776



Z-20 is China Blackhawk copy. I don't see any blackhawk in these photos


----------



## Deino

kungfugymnast said:


> Z-20 is China Blackhawk copy. I don't see any blackhawk in these photos




Just the one showing only its tail, it's clearly a Z-20!

But again he's hyping the story. Yes, it is clearly a Z-20 but IMO there is nothing that hints towards it being "commissioned on the 075 LHD". It could just be a prototype during trails.


----------



## kungfugymnast

Deino said:


> Just the one showing only its tail, it's clearly a Z-20!
> 
> But again he's hyping the story. Yes, it is clearly a Z-20 but IMO there is nothing that hints towards it being "commissioned on the 075 LHD". It could just be a prototype during trails.
> 
> View attachment 781785



What a great way to tell us there's Z-20 (with only fragment of the tail wing visible) on Type 075 when camera focus is on other choppers


----------



## Deino

kungfugymnast said:


> What a great way to tell us there's Z-20 (with only fragment of the tail wing visible) on Type 075 when camera focus is on other choppers




You know it since years, that's the way the PLA reveals such news.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

The no. 02 075 is out again ...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446681152803131401


----------



## Polestar 2

kungfugymnast said:


> It was Russia that refused to sell attack helicopter to China after China replicated the Su-27 technology. With Russia weapons sales on the decline, most likely China willing to pay huge sums until Kamov willing to sell the KA-52 at risk of being reverse engineered. Win-win for both, Kamov gets huge profit they need to keep its business afloat while China gets the technology transfer for heavy attack helicopter.


I doubt Russia will refused to sell ka-52. If Russia don't sell, we can convert the Z-20 into a better utility attack help onboard LHD. Remember engine bottleneck is no more since the engine install on Z-20 basically allows China to pursue a heavy attack helo.


Deino said:


> The no. 02 075 is out again ...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446681152803131401


Very disappointed this ship not able to commission on Oct 01.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kungfugymnast

Polestar 2 said:


> I doubt Russia will refused to sell ka-52. If Russia don't sell, we can convert the Z-20 into a better utility attack help onboard LHD. Remember engine bottleneck is no more since the engine install on Z-20 basically allows China to pursue a heavy attack helo.
> 
> Very disappointed this ship not able to commission on Oct 01.



Powerful attack helicopter like Ka-52 has technology that China doesn't own and Z-20 engine (copy of Blackhawk) is outclassed if compared to Ka-52 engine. China still have much to pickup in terms of attack helicopter. It doesn't matter if 2nd Type 075 being commissioned later


----------



## DJ_Viper

aliaselin said:


> http://www.cnshipnet.com/news/12/59682.html
> According to the news, 3 Type 075 LHD Will be built for the first batch



Japan is converting it's LHD's into -35 aircraft carriers. Does China has any program of its own for VTOL aircrafts for PLAAN?


----------



## Daniel808

DJ_Viper said:


> Japan is converting it's LHD's into -35 aircraft carriers. Does China has any program of its own for VTOL aircrafts for PLAAN?



As long as I know, it doesn't.

But China at this moment already have Type 076 LHA Programme running, which will be equipped with MVDC EMALS Catapult & Arresting Gear to launch Stealth UCAV & J-35 Stealth Fighter.

So they will goes their own way, a different way from US and Japan take

*Possible Design of Type 076 LHA*






Btw, Izumo doesn't have LHD (Amphibious Operation) Capability.

It's a small class carrier that would operate 12 F-35 onboard her deck

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sinophilia

Daniel808 said:


> As long as I know, it doesn't.
> 
> But China at this moment already have Type 076 LHA Programme running, which will be equipped with MVDC EMALS Catapult & Arresting Gear to launch Stealth UCAV & J-35 Stealth Fighter.
> 
> So they will goes their own way, a different way from US and Japan take
> 
> *Possible Design of Type 076 LHA*
> View attachment 783871
> 
> 
> Btw, Izumo doesn't have LHD (Amphibious Operation) Capability.
> 
> It's a small class carrier that would operate 12 F-35 onboard her deck



What proof is there it'll launch J-35? Unless J-35 is coming in a VTOL variant which is probably never gonna happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daniel808

sinophilia said:


> What proof is there it'll launch J-35? Unless J-35 is coming in a VTOL variant which is probably never gonna happen.



EMALS & Arresting Gear

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kungfugymnast

Daniel808 said:


> EMALS & Arresting Gear



Type 076 is still a concept that will only realise if China intended not to develop STOVL fighter at all. Fitting EMALS and arrestor cables on amphibious ship (smaller than Type003) is just not practical resulting in less space for amphibious landing assault vehicles and personnel. Better they hire the Russian engineers that designed STOVL for F-35B where they could get 6 STOVL fighters to operate from Type 075 and future 076.


----------



## casual

kungfugymnast said:


> Type 076 is still a concept that will only realise if China intended not to develop STOVL fighter at all. Fitting EMALS and arrestor cables on amphibious ship (smaller than Type003) is just not practical resulting in less space for amphibious landing assault vehicles and personnel. Better they hire the Russian engineers that designed STOVL for F-35B where they could get 6 STOVL fighters to operate from Type 075 and future 076.


EMALS and arrestor cables doesn't take up much space so I don't know what you are going on about. STOVL capability gimps fighters's performance and would take at least a decade to develop. China doesn't have a decade to wait for a STOVL fighter.


----------



## vi-va

Daniel808 said:


> As long as I know, it doesn't.
> 
> But China at this moment already have Type 076 LHA Programme running, which will be equipped with MVDC EMALS Catapult & Arresting Gear to launch Stealth UCAV & J-35 Stealth Fighter.
> 
> So they will goes their own way, a different way from US and Japan take
> 
> *Possible Design of Type 076 LHA*
> View attachment 783871
> 
> 
> Btw, Izumo doesn't have LHD (Amphibious Operation) Capability.
> 
> It's a small class carrier that would operate 12 F-35 onboard her deck


*Possible Design of Type 076 LHA* is wrong.
The landing runway can't be designed that way. The aircraft will crash.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daniel808

vi-va said:


> *Possible Design of Type 076 LHA* is wrong.
> The landing runway can't be designed that way. The aircraft will crash.



AVIC doesn't think so


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446158566633598983

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daniel808

*A blurry image shows the Chinese Navy's second Type 075 PLANS Guangxi (LHD-32) arrived at a military port in the Eastern Theater Navy. It’s on schedule to enter service soon. (Image via wb/捣蛋就捣蛋)*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Daniel808

The Third one (LHD-33) also left for Sea Trials


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1463900220647882753

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shotgunner51

Daniel808 said:


> MVDC EMALS Catapult & Arresting Gear to launch Stealth UCAV & J-35


Bro in my opinion UCAV yes but J-35 unlikely, size of EMALS/AR will likely be limited to 5~10 tons aka "mini" version, after all 076 is fighting an amphibious warfare, it is a LHD in nature (floodable well deck, limited sail speed) and serves the needs of marine corp. The marine air wing need helos, a lot of them.

A complete/comprehensive naval air wing can only be operated from CV (001/2/3, can be assigned to the same task fleet as 076 if situation requires) which is designed to efficiently operate 40~50 tons MTOWs. LHA or "mini carrier" concept is yet to be explored, it may fit navies of smaller size but at current stage PLAN should focus on building regular CV (003) and LHD (075/076), both of these in good numbers.


Daniel808 said:


> AVIC doesn't think so
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446158566633598983


The AVIC animation shows GJ-11 catapulted from axial deck, but can't see angled deck and arresting gear though, still an interesting 076 concept!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daniel808

Shotgunner51 said:


> Bro in my opinion UCAV yes but J-35 unlikely, size of EMALS/AR will likely be limited to 5~10 tons aka "mini" version, after all 076 is fighting an amphibious warfare, it is a LHD in nature (floodable well deck, limited sail speed) and serves the needs of marine corp. The marine air wing need helos, a lot of them.
> 
> A complete/comprehensive naval air wing can only be operated from CV (001/2/3, can be assigned to the same task fleet as 076 if situation requires) which is designed to efficiently operate 40~50 tons MTOWs. LHA or "mini carrier" concept is yet to be explored, it may fit navies of smaller size but at current stage PLAN should focus on building regular CV (003) and LHD (075/076), both of these in good numbers.
> 
> The AVIC animation shows GJ-11 catapulted from axial deck, but can't see angled deck and arresting gear though, still an interesting 076 concept!



Bro If that the case, they wouldn't need 30 Tonnes Class Elevator onboard Type 076 LHA





But yeah, who knows?

Every option is still on the table at this moment, until this Type 076 LHA commissioned


Daniel808 said:


> The Third one (LHD-33) also left for Sea Trials
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1463900220647882753





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1464843050325139460

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shotgunner51

Daniel808 said:


> Bro If that the case, they wouldn't need 30 Tonnes Class Elevator onboard Type 076 LHA
> View attachment 797401
> 
> But yeah, who knows?
> Every option is still on the table at this moment, until this Type 076 LHA commissioned


Yes bro that's exactly another reason why I doubt any manned jets like J-XY or J-15 are going to 076. The tender is aft (aka "in-deck") elevator, not deck-edge. The 30 tons mentioned should be rated capacity (when ship is docked at port), it's a normal value for structurally simpler aft elevator, I believe current aft on 075 is also 30 tons, in fact from Tarawa onward till Wasp/America all employ similar config with an aft of 80,000 lbs (plus deck-edge of 40,000 lbs).

If manned jets are to be operated like 003, deck-edge elevators with high rated capacities are needed, like the ones on PLAN's existing CV. Taking into account that operational capacity at sea is further reduced (to say 80%), I think rated capacity for deck-edge elevator on 003 should be between 40~50 tons, or even 130,000 lbs as in Nimitz class which can lift two medium jets at a time.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Shotgunner51



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## MH.Yang

Official news from the PLAN. The standard displacement of 075 is 40000 tons.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Shotgunner51

Third 075 LHD (Images via wb/lejiahaozi)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## johncliu88

Shotgunner51 said:


> Third 075 LHD (Images via wb/lejiahaozi)
> 
> View attachment 800335
> View attachment 800336
> View attachment 800337
> View attachment 800338


Thanks for sharing these great photos. BTW, has the 2nd one got a name yet?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shotgunner51

johncliu88 said:


> Thanks for sharing these great photos. BTW, has the 2nd one got a name yet?


Nothing official yet, some hearsay suggests "Guangxi" (32) but anyway it should soon be revealed when it enters service. Looking forward to a nice ceremony like first ship "Hainan" (31) which entered service on the same day with a DDG 055 and a SSBN 096.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

Four new recent images of the soon to be commissioned second Type 075 LHD - expected to be named PLANS 32 "Guangxi" were posted today.

And there is indeed something covered up on the bow (black square) ...

(Images via by78/SDF)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

As it seems, the PLAN's second Type 075 LHD has been commissioned as expected the PLANS-32 "Guangxi". 🥳🥂🍾

(Image via @利刃斩海飞剪艏 from Weibo)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## johncliu88

Name with a southern province but in service in East China Sea fleet? This is quite confusing though.


----------



## Shotgunner51

726 operating from a 075

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## maverick1977

any VSTOL version of J31 coming out of China for LHD carriers ?


----------



## Polestar 2

maverick1977 said:


> any VSTOL version of J31 coming out of China for LHD carriers ?


Unlikely in near future. Instead LHD 076 with electric catapult will be build to launch J-31.


----------



## Shotgunner51

maverick1977 said:


> any VSTOL version of J31 coming out of China for LHD carriers ?


Nope unless there's a disruptive tech that defies gravity.

Take F-35B as example, empty weight at 14.7 tons, max vertical thrust at 18 tons during a good sunny afternoon, deeming VTOL (vertical take-off & landing) almost tactically meaningless. In fact F-35B practice STOVL (short take-off & vertical landing), which means the flight deck still has to be cleared allowing enough room to operate. But the very purpose of building a LHD is so that marines can use their helos on a flight deck, let's not take the deck away from them.

When jets are needed to cover the sky above the marines, there are better options than STOVL aka the CTOL (conventional take off & landing), those jets are based on a ship purposely built with arresting gear, catapult and angled deck.

J-31/XY/35 or J-15T will be CTOL jets operated from CATOBAR carriers only, no VTOL/STOVL variants needed cos they serve no purpose.


----------



## LKJ86

Via @解放军报 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lcloo

#32 PLANS Guangxi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

Via @人民海军 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://www.81.cn/yw/2022-05/03/content_10151887.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luosifen

PLA Navy holds 1st dual amphibious assault ship drills, ‘gains powerful new instrument in reunification’ - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn





First joint assault drills conducted by both Hainan and Guangxi.

Also CCTV7 released Guangxi's theme song:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daniel808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1524728707440541698

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

Via 人民海军 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 847674
> View attachment 847675
> View attachment 847676
> View attachment 847677
> View attachment 847678
> 
> Via 人民海军 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## johncliu88

33 coming out soon?


----------



## LKJ86

Via @现代舰船官方微博 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via CCTV 7 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

Any news about no. 33??


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via CCTV 1 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @开心包子铺分铺 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @开心包子铺分铺 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## johncliu88

Beautiful pictures, and 33 is coming!


----------



## LKJ86

Via @听雨轩bg from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

No. 33 Anhui

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @开心包仔铺 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## johncliu88

Happy to see that 33 is in service soon. Now the first batch of 075 is all completed. What is next? 076 with CAT?


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://81.cn/yw/2022-09/16/content_10185058.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

Has the no. 33 Anhiu been commissioned?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://www.plapic.com.cn/pub/2022-09/27/content_10187717.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @Fortress-45 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via 央视军事 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via @开心包仔铺 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## johncliu88

33 is almost done in the shipyard. Good to see her in service.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @干巴巴的苏霍伊 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via 酸梅干

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://eng.chinamil.com.cn/view/2022-11/25/content_10201582_3.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @人民海军 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------

